# Авиация > Матчасть >  Cу-9/Су-11

## b737

Закончил сегодня эту модель. Делал всё лишь четыре месяца. Как правило, перед началом изготовления собираю максимум материала по самолёту. В данном случае он очень скуден. Самолёт периода холодной войны и был списан до того момента как вседозволенность позволила иметь и инструкцию лётчика по МиГ-29, а также и аэродинамику этого самолёта. Я думаю, на форуме есть пилоты и техники кто работал на этом самолёте. У меня несколько вопросов. 
1 Были ли учебные бои между Су-9 и МиГ-21 и кто имел преимущество. Я понимаю, что эти самолёты разных ведомств. 
2 Какая минимальная высота применения радара? 
3 Производились ли на полигоне пуски РС-2УС по наземным целям в закреплуче, а также применялся ли этот режим по воздушным мишеням? 
4 И какой в действительности был потолок? Естественно не динамический, на форсаже и без.

----------


## PPV

> ... Я думаю, на форуме есть пилоты и техники кто работал на этом самолёте. У меня несколько вопросов. 
> 1 Были ли учебные бои между Су-9 и МиГ-21 и кто имел преимущество. Я понимаю, что эти самолёты разных ведомств. 
> 2 Какая минимальная высота применения радара? 
> 3 Производились ли на полигоне пуски РС-2УС по наземным целям в закреплуче, а также применялся ли этот режим по воздушным мишеням? 
> 4 И какой в действительности был потолок? Естественно не динамический, на форсаже и без.


На этом самолете не работал, однако попытаться можно.
1. Про учебные бои не слышал. Дело в том, что, как было замечено выше, машины действительно были "в разных ведомствах". Точнее сказать, ведомство было одно - МО, а вот "службы" были действительно разные - ВВС (где было оч.много МиГ-21 и совсем не было Су-9) и ПВО (где были все Су-9 и оч.мало МиГ-21). Хотя теоретически такая возможность была, поскольку первоначально, в 1959 году Су-9 (тогда они еще назывались Т-3) начали поступать одновременно и в ВВС и в ПВО. Причем, как и положено, первым Т-3 в ВВС получал 4-й ЦБП, где к этому времени, наверное, уже были МиГ-21Ф. Однако продолжалось это недолго, менее года, уже весной 1960-го все Су-9 из ВВС были переданы в ПВО.
Зато слышал краем уха про другую феньку - якобы были какие-то учебные бои между Су-7 и МиГ-21. Правда не 4 ЦБП, а во Владимировке...
2. Нижний край применения РЛС типа РП-9У первоначально был очень большой, что-то вроде 5 (или даже 8) км, потом сумели сильно понизить.
3. По земле при помощи РС-2УС успешно стреляли, особенно этим увлекались в период 1963-64 г.г. Естественно, сделать это можно было именно в режиме закрепленного луча.
4. Статический потолок на форсаже был именно тот, что указывали в РЭ - 20 км. На бесфорсажном режиме - не помню, нужно смотреть...

----------


## b737

Спасибо за содержательный ответ. Су-7 и Су-9, хотя внешне и простых по конструкции, весьма эффектно смотрятся на земле и в воздухе. Из-за разных ведомств и нас очень редко перехватывали истребители. В основном зачётные стрельбы стрелками выполнялись по другому Ту-16 при сборе. Реально я видел только Як-25 в Европе и Су-15 на Дальнем Востоке. Причём естественно на выходе из атаки. На учениях кто-то атаковал, но кто нам не сообщалось. За исключением Як-28П из Пярну подсевших к нам в Тарту для последующих перехватов на учении. Но им это так и не удалось из-за очень малой высоты на которой мы шли.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Павел, а разве на Су-9 не ЦД-30 стояла? Или это одно и то же?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел, а разве на Су-9 не ЦД-30 стояла? Или это одно и то же?


ЦД-30 - это заводское обозначение РЛС. Официальное "закрытое" обозначение - РП-9У.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, буду знать.

----------


## Анатолий

Здравствуйте.
Задам дурацкий вопрос:"Где можно посмотреть фото модели самолёта"Су-9"?"
По поводу учебных боёв сказать точно не могу, но мой отец учавствовал, во время учений, в воздушним бою с "МиГ-21". Бой проводили над аэродромом Тапа, в Эстонии.

----------


## PPV

> Здравствуйте.
> Задам дурацкий вопрос:"Где можно посмотреть фото модели самолёта"Су-9"?"
> По поводу учебных боёв сказать точно не могу, но мой отец учавствовал, во время учений, в воздушним бою с "МиГ-21". Бой проводили над аэродромом Тапа, в Эстонии.


По поводу фото модели я Вам не помощник, а вот по поводу воздушного боя с МиГ-21 это очень интересно. Не могли бы Вы уточнить, что это был за бой, когда именно он состоялся, и кто конкретно в нем участвовал? Су-9 - наверное из состава 656 ИАП, базировавшегося на АЭ Тапа?

----------


## b737

По поводу модели. Старший на этом форуме, кстати, охарактеризовавший себя как любитель пива и женщин, потребовал убрать ссылку на фото модели. Я поместил эту ссылку только для того что бы начать разговор об очень интересном самолёте и найти людей кто летал на этом самолёте и обслуживал его. Время идёт и всё постепенно забывается. Мало того меня даже забанили на неделю, обвинив в хамстве. Вот эта фотография. Помещаю её не для обсуждения модели, для этого действительно есть специальная часть форума, а для смысла моей начальной просьбы. Можете и дальше банить, если вам не интересен пилот, летающий до сих пор с 1968 года.
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/343801/?page=4

----------


## b737

А если по существу вопроса. В 1980 году в Каршах на свалке заснял Су-9 очень интересный. Такое ощущение, что у него были пушки как в Су-7. В корнях крыла были заглушки, откуда должны были выходить стволы пушек. Естественно на фюзеляже накладки и самое главное, люки на крыле для установки самих пушек как на Су-7. Может, кто ни будь знает, были ли действительно пушки на первых Су-9.

----------


## An-Z

> Здравствуйте.
> Задам дурацкий вопрос:"Где можно посмотреть фото модели самолёта"Су-9"?...


 Ответ будет не менее дурацкий, набрать в любом поисковике Су-9, картинки, модель...




> По поводу модели. Старший на этом форуме, кстати, охарактеризовавший себя как любитель пива и женщин, ...


Если уж начали говорить о модели, нечего сползать на личности, почитайте правила форума ещё раз,  будет меньше поводов для обид и разочарований..




> А если по существу вопроса. В 1980 году в Каршах на свалке заснял Су-9 очень интересный. Такое ощущение, что у него были пушки как в Су-7...


Вот фотографию этого самолёта и показали бы, для затравки темы. Фотографий "ранних" Су-9 очень мало.  Пушек на Су-9 не было, были предусмотрены места для их установки. Потом там разместили баки. А стабилизатор у этого самолёта не фотографировали?

----------


## PPV

> А если по существу вопроса. В 1980 году в Каршах на свалке заснял Су-9 очень интересный. Такое ощущение, что у него были пушки как в Су-7. В корнях крыла были заглушки, откуда должны были выходить стволы пушек. Естественно на фюзеляже накладки и самое главное, люки на крыле для установки самих пушек как на Су-7. Может, кто ни будь знает, были ли действительно пушки на первых Су-9.


История Су-9 (исходный заводской индекс Т-3) - довольно длинна, в процессе создания машины на нее пытались "взгромоздить" и пушки, и различные типы ракет. В конечном счете, в процессе запуска в серию, на машинах остались места под установку пушек, однако ни одного серийного самолета, вооруженного пушками, в строй не пошло. Если мне не изменяет память, лишь с 9-й серии Новосибирских машин конструкцию крыла и фюзеляжа переработали, убрав этот "рудимент".
735-й ИАП, базировавшийся в Каршах (Ханабад), был одним из первых полков, перевооруженных на Т-3 (будущий Су-9), первые машины были получены осенью 1959-го. Так что неудивительно, что Вы видели такой самолет. А не могли бы привести фото?
Заодно, ради разнообразия, поделитесь, пожалуйста, на чем летали с 1968 года?

----------


## Анатолий

Здравствуйте.
Спасибо за совет и ссылку. Фото посмотрел. Как и предложили, модель не обсуждаем.
Где-то на этом форуме была тема о крыле "Су-9,15" Есть интетресная информащия и фото в той ветке.
*Для  PPV.*
Точно сказать по поводу этого боя не могу, т.к. отца уже нет в живых. Да и в Эстонии лётчиков и техников, связанных на прямую с "Су-9", осталось несколько человек. Основная часть людей служивших в дивизии ПВО живёт под Питером.
Что осталось в памяти о бое. Шли учения. "МиГ-21" был ВВС-овский. Отец летал на перехват. По взаимной договорённости между пилотами, над полосой в Тапа, провели "воздушный бой". Хотя  "Су-9й" в пилотажных характеристиках уступал "МиГ-21у", отец бой выйграл.
Ещё со слов отца. На опытных "Т-3" было крыло с "зубом", т.е. с изменяемой стреловидностью по передней кромке крыла. Но в серию это крыло не пошло.

----------


## b737

Спасибо всем за ответы. Су-9 действительно фотографировал в Каршах, но на Киев-Вега. Был такой смешной фотик на 8мм плёнку. Негативов у меня уйма. Недавно приобрёл сканер для фото и начал потихоньку выкладывать на Яндексе. Боюсь привести ссылку, а то забанят за рекламу. Кстати о необычных модификациях. Где-то в конце 70-х к нам в Мячково притащили Су-15 для нашего пионерлагеря. Но очень интересный. Крыло полностью от Су-9, а так как его приделали к фюзеляжу от Су-15, то помимо первоначальной внутренней створки шасси эту створку сверху прикрывала ещё одна створка. Выглядело очень забавно. Тоже его фотографировал, но негативы отдал на суховскую фирму по их просьбе для музея. У меня остались фото, надо только их найти в моём бардаке. Что касается меня, то летал на Ми-1, Л-29, Ил-28, Ту-16, Ан-2, Ил-14, Як-42, В737-200, 700. Сейчас летаю на В737-300, -400, -500, -800 и В767-200 и -300.

----------


## An-Z

Фото можно выкладывать прямо в тему, оно тут даже большего размера чем на яндексе размещается... Но только тут самолёты, а не их модели.
Кстати, о модели Су-9. Модель хорошего уровня, насколько это можно судить по одной фотографии. Если Вам интересно знать мнение коллег, можете в разделе "Моделизм. Авиация" разместить тему о своей модели и там мы с удовольствием по обсуждаем модель.

----------


## PPV

*Анатолий!*
Спасибо за информацию!
По поводу крыла с зубом - Вы правы, такое было на части опытных и даже первых серийных машин.
*B737!*
По поводу Су-15 в Мячково - это был третий опытный экземпляр самолета, Т58Д-3 с бортовым № 33. Я видел Ваши фотографии.
Хотя это тема и не про Су-15, позволю, тем не менее, поместить сюда фото этой машины периода ее испытаний в ОКБ:

----------


## An-Z

Вместо того чтоб воспользоваться своим предложением "не разводить здесь базар, а просто написать мне лично," b737 снова разводит склоку. При следующей попытке  бодаться тема будет закрыта, а глубоко не уважаемый b737 отправляется изучать правила форума.

----------


## сашка

Прочёл интервью с инспектором 14 ОВА ПВО...

О  Су-9... Первые  серии  имели  плечевые пушки НР-30, как  Су-7б... Их  называли  "кабанами"... За  "клыки"... По-моему  4 серии  были  такими...

Поэтому, пилот  прав...

По  РС-2УС... В  Сары-Шаганском полку, чуть  южнее,  проводились  исследовательские стрельбы  ими  по  наземным  бронецелям...
Так  рисовали  шкалу  прямо  на  лобовом  стекле, по  скоростям, а  после  пуска  наводили  и  отключали  нижнюю  строку  и  высокую энергию...Ракета  шла  дурой  прямо  в цель, как  НАР...
На  этом  деле  погиб  пилот, по  причине  помпажа  на  боевом  курсе, при  пуске...Руководитель  на  полигоне  дал  команду  прыгать, а  комдив Гольберг, находясь  на  аэродроме, вмешался  и  приказал  сажать  на  грунт...Тот, естественно, вынужденно  выполнил и упал...
Для  уверенного  поражения  цели, из-за  маленькой  дальности  боя / 3 км/, приходилось  "залезать"  в  попу  цели... Часто, пустив  на  вроде бы разрешённой  дальности, лётчик  мазал, ибо  она, РС-2УС, не  успевала  догнать  цель  и  сползала  в  позор...

А  вот  интересно  было  бы  узнать  действительное  наименование  412-го иап из  Мамонова, бывшего 4 гиап ДКБФ...В  воспоминаниях  по-моему  Москвитилева, полк  имел  орден  Ленина  и  наименование  Выборгский... По  другим  же  данным, никаких  наименований  не  имел... Раз  он  служил, может  помнит  что-то?

----------


## PPV

> Прочёл интервью с инспектором 14 ОВА ПВО...
> 
> О  Су-9... Первые  серии  имели  плечевые пушки НР-30, как  Су-7б... Их  называли  "кабанами"... За  "клыки"... По-моему  4 серии  были  такими...
> 
> Поэтому, пилот  прав...


Несомненно, пилот во многом прав.
Только вот "плечевых" пушек НР-30 на Су-9, как на Су-7б, аж до 4-й серии, не было. Были лишь места под их установку, которые сохранились до 9-й серии. А пушки были всего лишь на 2-3 опытных машинах, которые испытывались в ОКБ.
С "кабанами" - не знаю, а вот с "клыками" - все верно. Были такие на Т-3/Су-9, аж до середины 3-й серии, и около 15 шт. таких машин пошло в строй. А поскольку освоение самолета начиналось именно в Толмачево, неудивительно, что эти машины были именно там.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Павел, нельзя ли поподробнее про "клыки"? Это о чем речь идет?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел, нельзя ли поподробнее про "клыки"? Это о чем речь идет?


"Клык", по другому - "запил" - уступ на передней ромке крыла. Использовался, наряду с аэродинамическими перегородками, в качестве средства борьбы с концевым срывом, см.:
http://kurs3.as-club.ru/aero/html/kurs_997_0.html

----------


## сашка

> Несомненно, пилот во многом прав.
> Только вот "плечевых" пушек НР-30 на Су-9, как на Су-7б, аж до 4-й серии, не было. Были лишь места под их установку, которые сохранились до 9-й серии. А пушки были всего лишь на 2-3 опытных машинах, которые испытывались в ОКБ.
> С "кабанами" - не знаю, а вот с "клыками" - все верно. Были такие на Т-3/Су-9, аж до середины 3-й серии, и около 15 шт. таких машин пошло в строй. А поскольку освоение самолета начиналось именно в Толмачево, неудивительно, что эти машины были именно там.


Как  не  было, когда  в  полках  были...В  Сары-шагане, например...
С  Толмачёва гоняли - это  так, вместе  с  ввэшниками  на  Су-7...
Видимо  и  в  Купино  попали  машины...

Спирт  так  память  не отшибает, чтобы  лётчик  не  помнил  из  чего  бил  по  шарам... На  МиГ-17  потолок  Су-9  не  заменишь - только  покорячиться  можно  и  показать  боевую  злость... А  Сушка  выскакивала  на  все  26 тысяч...Для  профилактики  нарушений!
При  этом, в  опытных  руках  садилась  и  с  неработающим  движком...Володя  Киселёв, из  Сары-Шагана, в  Раменском  сажал  её  так  пять раз  подряд, за  одну  смену, году  в 65-м...Он  вообще  редко  парашютом  пользовался - тангаж  чуял...

----------


## PPV

> Как  не  было, когда  в  полках  были...В  Сары-шагане, например...
> С  Толмачёва гоняли - это  так, вместе  с  ввэшниками  на  Су-7...
> Видимо  и  в  Купино  попали  машины...
> 
> Спирт  так  память  не отшибает, чтобы  лётчик  не  помнил  из  чего  бил  по  шарам... На  МиГ-17  потолок  Су-9  не  заменишь - только  покорячиться  можно  и  показать  боевую  злость... А  Сушка  выскакивала  на  все  26 тысяч...Для  профилактики  нарушений!


Память - крайне ненадежная штука. Смею Вас уверить - в строю не было ни одного Су-9, вооруженного пушками. Их просто не было на Су-9 по определению, поскольку они не были заданы для установки на самолет...
Официально потолок Су-9 - 20 км. В динамике, конечно же, можно и выше, помнится, что В.С. Ильюшин в начале 60-х установил рекорд - что-то около 28 км. Но чтобы при этом еще и оружие применять - это уже из области фантастики.
А по шарам, действительно, лучше всего работать из пушки, это было подтверждено в 60-е, когда эффективнее всего, с точки зрения критерия "стоимость - эффективность" оказался именно МиГ-17, но вот Су-9 в этой "забаве" показали себя не с самой лучшей стороны, именно в силу отсутствия пушек и больших скоростей сближения с целью. Впрочем, как и все остальные "чисто ракетные" ИП ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Клык", по другому - "запил" - уступ на передней ромке крыла. Использовался, наряду с аэродинамическими перегородками, в качестве средства борьбы с концевым срывом, см.:
> http://kurs3.as-club.ru/aero/html/kurs_997_0.html


Да, помню, где-то видел фото Су-9 с таким крылом. У Вас нет?

----------


## FLOGGER

> помнится, что В.С. Ильюшин в начале 60-х установил рекорд - что-то около 28 км. .


ЕМНИП, в 62-м году В.С.Ильюшин на Т-431 поднялся "в динамике" на 28852 м.

----------


## PPV

> Да, помню, где-то видел фото Су-9 с таким крылом. У Вас нет?


Надо искать, а это не быстро... Опять же офф-топп, а здесь порядки дуже строгие...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да я понимаю, оно и не горит, могу подождать.

----------


## An-Z

Немножко конкретики из "первоисточников" не повредит..

----------


## Анатолий

*An-Z* у вас отличные первоисточники. Полистать их - реально?!

*сашка* Отец говорил, что было упражнение в курсе боевой подготовки, стрельба по наземным целям. Прицеливание было через калиматорный прицел. И отрабатывали они его(упражнение) по машине с посадочным прожектором.

----------


## An-Z

Как видите листаю и иногда обнародую, а если Вам лично это проделать хочется, то хочется спросить, а смысл? То что у меня дома собрано, чтобы просто пролистать надо не один десяток часов. А просто листать не возможно, всегда глаз зацепиться за какую то детальку, подробность и ушёл в чтение..
А говоря об упражнениях по КБП точно о Су-9 говорил? Может о Су-15?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Немножко конкретики из "первоисточников" не повредит..


Обалдеть, до чего интересный первоисточник.

----------


## PPV

> Да я понимаю, оно и не горит, могу подождать.


Вот, нашел фото опытных Т-47 с таким крылом. Первое сделано в период испытаний самолета, в 1960-м, а второе - уже в период, когда машина использовалась в качестве учебного пособия в Солневском ШМАСе.
Одна беда - в таком ракурсе запил практически почти не виден...

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Чет,не похожи оне на СУ-9,а вот на СУ-11,как-то поболее смахивают. :Eek:

----------


## Анатолий

*An-Z* Точно о Су-9. Он на Су-15 не летал.
Иногда интересно почитать специальную литературу. Раньше силой заставляли. Это, наверное, теперь как безусловный рефлекс.)

----------


## PPV

> Чет,не похожи оне на СУ-9,а вот на СУ-11,как-то поболее смахивают.


Су-9 (Т-43) и Су-11 (Т-47), суть - модификации одного и того же исходного самолета, Т-3. ПСМ от 16.04.1958 ОКБ Сухого было дано задание разработать 2 комплекса перехвата: Т-3-51 (который после принятия на вооружение в 1960 г. получил обозначение Су-9-51) и Т-3-8М (Су-11-8М, с 1961 г., соответственно). Опытные самолеты Т-43 и Т-47 строились на базе первых серийных самолетов Т-3 (ПТ-8, "изд. 27") производства Новосибирского авиазавода, выпуска 1958-59 г.г., это были машины 1-й и 2-й производственных серий НАЗ. "Клыки" или запилы, на крыльях этих машин были изначально, а в процессе доработок в ОКБ под опытные машины Т-43 и Т-47 на них ставилось (или не ставилось) новое крыло, уже без "клыка". В серии в Новосибирске с № 02-11 был запущен Т-43 ("изд. 34"), а с № 03-11 в серию уже было внедрено новое крыло, без "клыка". Так как-то...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Чет,не похожи оне на СУ-9,а вот на СУ-11,как-то поболее смахивают.


Да кто б  спорил...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот, наконец, решил спросить у уважаемого Павла (а, может, еще кто ответит) по поводу крыла Су-9\11\15. Вопрос возник давно, но тут опять всплыл в связи с этим "зубом" на крыле раннего Су-9. Почему на Су-9\11\15 треугольное крыло чистое, без перегородок (гребней), а на МИГах на всех стоят на крыле гребни? Кроме, естественно, МИГ-23\27. Но там есть "клык", который играет роль перегородки.

----------


## PPV

> Вот, наконец, решил спросить у уважаемого Павла (а, может, еще кто ответит) по поводу крыла Су-9\11\15. Вопрос возник давно, но тут опять всплыл в связи с этим "зубом" на крыле раннего Су-9. Почему на Су-9\11\15 треугольное крыло чистое, без перегородок (гребней), а на МИГах на всех стоят на крыле гребни? Кроме, естественно, МИГ-23\27. Но там есть "клык", который играет роль перегородки.


Немного не так. На Су-9/11 действительно не было перегородок, а на Су-15 появилась, стояла по Z на одной дистанции с пусковым устройством (пилоном) под Р-98, на верхней поверхности крыла...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, конечно, жара... Это я про Су-15. Ho вопрос, тем не менее, не снимается.

----------


## dima_v_m

[QUOTE=FLOGGER;62281]Да, конечно, жара... Это я про Су-15. Ho вопрос, тем не менее, не снимается.[/QUOTE

Дело в том что Су-9 это чистый перехватчик, а МиГ-21 боевой истребитель.
Су-9 нужно было взлететь и набольшой скорости набрать нужную высоту при этом его вели к цели с земли. Увидел цель пустил ракеты и домой.
Вот где-то так ИМХО.
Дмитрий.

----------


## FLOGGER

И при чем здесь аэродинамические гребни на крыле?

----------


## kfmut

> И при чем здесь аэродинамические гребни на крыле?


Потому что они улучшают характеристики маневренности при активном боевом маневрировании http://www.kummolovo.ru/flying/airdynamic/stability.htm

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Потому что они улучшают характеристики маневренности при активном боевом маневрировании http://www.kummolovo.ru/flying/airdynamic/stability.htm


Интересно каким же образом аэродинамические перегородки на крыле улучшают характеристики маневренности и какие из них (этих характеристик) перегородки или гребни улучшают?. Никогда не предполагал, что Ту-154 маневренный самолет (у него этих гребней аж три на плоскости).

----------


## Mig

> Дело в том что Су-9 это чистый перехватчик, а МиГ-21 боевой истребитель. Су-9 нужно было взлететь и набольшой скорости набрать нужную высоту при этом его вели к цели с земли. Увидел цель пустил ракеты и домой.
> Вот где-то так ИМХО.
> Дмитрий.


Гм-гм... А что, "чистый перехватчик" и "боевой истребитель" - это разные понятия? МиГ-21 появился именно как истребитель-перехватчик. Задачей ЛЮБОГО самолета-истребителя является за минимальное время сблизиться с целью и уничтожить ее. А потом можно и домой...
"Боевой истребитель" МиГ-21 в случае перехвата воздушной цели практически всегда управлялся с земли, для чего была создана командная система "Лазурь". Свободный самостоятельный поиск воздушной цели истребителем перехватчиком типа МиГ-21 - занятие практически бесполезное...

----------


## kfmut

> Интересно каким же образом аэродинамические перегородки на крыле улучшают характеристики маневренности и какие из них (этих характеристик) перегородки или гребни улучшают?. Никогда не предполагал, что Ту-154 маневренный самолет (у него этих гребней аж три на плоскости).


Вы не согласны с тем текстом, на который дана ссылка? Если можете всё авторитетно объяснить, не стесняйтесь :-) на 154-ом ПСМ они увеличивают эффективность механизации крыла

----------


## alexvolf

> Потому что они улучшают характеристики маневренности при активном боевом маневрировании http://www.kummolovo.ru/flying/airdynamic/stability.htm


 Вообще-то, согласно давней истории, А.И.Микоян применил аэродинамические гребни не крыле МиГ-15 вследствии непроизвольной
валежки самолета,которая возникала на околозвуковых скоростях полета
при нейтральном положении элеронов.Валежка была следствием разности углов атаки(а сл-но и подьемной силы) полукрыльев из за ассиметрии,которая в свою очередь была вызвана производственными дефектами,неточной регулировкой и неодинаковой деформацией в полете
(неодинакового развития волнового кризиса на полукрыльях при подходе
к предельному М).По тем временам установка АЭД гребней на крыле
была революционным решением...

----------


## kfmut

alexwolf, у Вас как обычно своя собственная трактовка событий

----------


## alexvolf

> alexwolf, у Вас как обычно своя собственная трактовка событий


 kfmut
К сожалению не моя,а Сергей Николаевича Люшина.А вот В.Грин и Р.Кросс
придерживались другого взгляда.В своей книги "Реактивные самолеты мира" в статье посвященной МиГ-15  (стр 118 Из-во Инлит Москва 1957г)
они писали следующее -"...На первых серийных самолетах на концах крыла,по видимому были установлены щелевые предкрылки,которые позднее были заменены четырьмя аэродинамическими гребнями на верхней части крыла с целью предохранения от срыва потока на концах крыла..." Вот такая история с крылом Фолкона.

----------


## Архангельск

> Гм-гм... А что, "чистый перехватчик" и "боевой истребитель" - это разные понятия?...


Фронтовой истребитель, истребитель-перехватчик. Кафедрами тактики Войск ПВО ВВУЗОВ ПВО (ВИРТА ПВО и ВКА ПВО) в научный оборот введен термин, а не "понятие" АРКП (Авиационный Ракетный Комплекс Перехвата). Хотя Вы, уважаемый  "Mig" к этому наверняка не были допущены никогда. Поэтому, возможно и оперируете "понятиями", а не авиационными терминами и определениями...:D Для восполнения пробела рекомендую почитать: тактический истребитель, фронтовой истребитель, истребитель-перехватчик, АРКП, и др...
Да, Заместителем Главкома В ПВО по ВУЗам в период ввода термина АРКП был генерал-полковник авиации Абрамов. Главкомом В ПВО-маршал авиации Колдунов...  




> МиГ-21 появился именно как истребитель-перехватчик. Задачей ЛЮБОГО самолета-истребителя является за минимальное время сблизиться с целью и уничтожить ее...


Почитайте, уважаемый "Mig" боевые уставы ВВС и истребительной авиации Войск ПВО. Узнаете много интересного и о других задачах истребительной авиации...:D




> Свободный самостоятельный поиск воздушной цели истребителем перехватчиком типа МиГ-21 - занятие практически бесполезное...


бесполезное практически...:D
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...83%D0%B0%D0%BD



> В ночь на 27 декабря 1972 года в ходе «рождественских бомбардировок» Северного Вьетнама авиацией США Фам Туан, по официальным вьетнамским данным, сбил бомбардировщик B-52. Это была его единственная воздушная победа и единственная победа ВВС Северного Вьетнама над B-52 за всё время





> поиск воздушной цели истребителем перехватчиком типа МиГ-21...


:D Жаль что тема не о МиГ-21. И не о системах управления вооружением истребителей...И не о возможностях МиГ-21 по автономному ведению воздушного боя...

----------


## Архангельск

> Гм-гм... А что, "чистый перехватчик" и "боевой истребитель" - это разные понятия?...


Фронтовой истребитель, истребитель-перехватчик. Кафедрами тактики Войск ПВО ВВУЗОВ ПВО (ВИРТА ПВО и ВКА ПВО) в научный оборот введен термин, а не "понятие" АРКП (Авиационный Ракетный Комплекс Перехвата). Хотя Вы, уважаемый  "Mig" к этому наверняка не были допущены никогда. Поэтому, возможно и оперируете "понятиями", а не авиационными терминами и определениями...:D Для восполнения пробела рекомендую почитать: тактический истребитель, фронтовой истребитель, истребитель-перехватчик, АРКП, и др...
Да, Заместителем Главкома В ПВО по ВУЗам в период ввода термина АРКП был генерал-полковник авиации Абрамов. Главкомом В ПВО-маршал авиации Колдунов...  




> МиГ-21 появился именно как истребитель-перехватчик. Задачей ЛЮБОГО самолета-истребителя является за минимальное время сблизиться с целью и уничтожить ее...


Почитайте, уважаемый "Mig" боевые уставы ВВС и истребительной авиации Войск ПВО. Узнаете много интересного и о других задачах истребительной авиации...:D




> Свободный самостоятельный поиск воздушной цели истребителем перехватчиком типа МиГ-21 - занятие практически бесполезное...


бесполезное практически...:D
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...83%D0%B0%D0%BD



> В ночь на 27 декабря 1972 года в ходе «рождественских бомбардировок» Северного Вьетнама авиацией США Фам Туан, по официальным вьетнамским данным, сбил бомбардировщик B-52. Это была его единственная воздушная победа и единственная победа ВВС Северного Вьетнама над B-52 за всё время





> поиск воздушной цели истребителем перехватчиком типа МиГ-21...


:D Жаль что тема не о МиГ-21. И не о системах управления вооружением истребителей...И не о возможностях МиГ-21 по автономному ведению воздушного боя...

----------


## Mig

> Фронтовой истребитель, истребитель-перехватчик. Кафедрами тактики Войск ПВО ВВУЗОВ ПВО (ВИРТА ПВО и ВКА ПВО) в научный оборот введен термин


У-у-у, как все запущено! У "Архангельска" от желания показаться "умным" что-то со зрением случилось, так, что читать плохо получается:

Цитирую: "..."чистый перехватчик" и "боевой истребитель" - это разные понятия?"
А "допущенный" к кафедре тактики :Biggrin:  в ответ: ..."фронтовой истребитель", "истребитель-перехватчик"...  

Не нужно быть даже желторотым кусачом-первокурсником, чтобы понять разницу... И при чем здесь главком ПВО, если некоторые не умеющие читать русским по белому начинают сыпать званиями и должностями, отношение к которым имели разве что во сне? :Tongue:  

Full stop! Over

----------


## Архангельск

> У-у-у, как все запущено!...так, что читать плохо получается:





> Не нужно быть даже желторотым кусачом-первокурсником, чтобы понять разницу... И при чем здесь *Главком В ПВО*
> , если некоторые не умеющие читать русским по белому начинают сыпать *воинскими званиями*
>  и должностями, отношение к которым имели разве что во сне? :


Уважаемый "Mig", отвечу, а заодно исправлю Ваши грамматические ошибки.
Лучше быть дураком, чем вот таким умным, читающим и пишущим "по фене" Вам на форум 


> техноонанистов


 и 


> исторических мастурбаторов


 уже давно пора:



> Ну вот, а понтов-то скоко: я с авиацией служу, в ГК ВВС у меня друганов полно, я крутой и яйца у меня титановые... А как чуть не по понтам получилось, так сразу на хутор... Знать кишка-то тонка у нашего другана ГК, только-то и умеет как гастарбайтеров из МиГ-21 на хутор посылать


И бормочущим нечленораздельно такое:



> Гм-гм... 
> Дык, это все ля-ля...
> Гм-гм...
> могли быть токо:


Уважаемый "Mig", Вы .udak. И очень жаль, что Вас таких много...

----------


## Mig

2 "Архангельск":

Единственно, что у вас хорошо получается, так это: "copy" - "paste", "copy" - "paste", "copy" - "paste"...
Ну и продолжайте в том же духе, т.к. на большее - вы не способны, поэтому и брызжите слюною от бессилия.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Вы не согласны с тем текстом, на который дана ссылка? Если можете всё авторитетно объяснить, не стесняйтесь :-) на 154-ом ПСМ они увеличивают эффективность механизации крыла


Я видите ли в торговле работаю, а там стеснительных не держат. Еще раз говорю, что речь о гребнях ведется лишь при больших дозвуковых и СЗС полета. Вот скажем на Ту-22 на больших дозвуковых и сверхзвуковых скоростях механизация крыла работает только в непосредственной близости от фюзеляжа, однако на плоскостях все одно гребни имеются. И мне все ж не ясно как гребень влияет на механизацию? Может Вы мне "на пальцах" поясните? Я например всегда считал ( в том числе и по формулам), что гребень делает лишь одно - препятствует перетеканию воздушного потока вдоль плоскости (т.е. под углом к профилю) при прямолинейном полете. К чему приводит косое обтекание профиля? Только к одному - составляющая скорости, которая направлена вдоль профиля уменьшается и как следствие падает подъемная сила профиля. Этого просто физически не может быть на прямом крыле. А вот на стреловидном, треугольном, оживальном... Чтобы предупредить упреки знатоков хочу оговориться, что не беру при этом в расчет концевой эффект и коническую крутку крыла (к вопросу о Су-15 кстати), а также совершенно не касаюсь фюзеляжа.

----------


## Архангельск

> ...брызжите


Уважаемый "Mig", грамотно по русски пишется брызжете. :D 



> ...
> некоторые не умеющие читать...


а некоторые не умеют грамотно писать.  :Tongue: 



> званиями и должностями, отношение к которым имели разве что во сне?


Уважаемый "Mig", это Вы брызжете. Я получал диплом об окончании ВВУЗа из рук Главнокомандующего войсками ПВО маршала авиации Колдунова А.И., дважды героя Советского Союза. А Вы, похоже с трудом  осилили курс русского языка в среднеобразовательной школе...Это к Вашему воросу о снах и воинских званиях. Вы фендрик. Тоесть пиджак. Или выражаясь флотским языком шпак. При этом еще безграмотный и малообразованный хам. Это хорошо видно.
Теперь по теме:



> ...
> "Боевой истребитель" МиГ-21 в случае перехвата воздушной цели практически всегда управлялся с земли, для чего была создана командная система "Лазурь"...


Уважаемый "Mig", при наведении истребительной авиации  использовались и используются автоматизированные системы управления и комплексы систем автоматизации  КСА "Универсал-1Э", АСУ "Байкал-1МЭ", КСА ряда "Фундамент-Э", "Крым-Э", "Небосвод", "Полоса" и другие.
Самых различных звеньев управления. Видимо Лазурь,-крайнее о чем Вы узнали, изучая тактику боевого применения истребительной авиации.  Вы отстали в познании систем наведения ИА ровно настолько, насколько ПУАЗО и ЗА от АСУ ЗРВ ПВО.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Кроме, естественно, МИГ-23\27. Но там есть "клык", который играет роль перегородки.


Там еще по  паре уголочков на концах крыла очень интересно работали (как и на киле).

----------


## kfmut

> Еще раз говорю, что речь о гребнях ведется лишь при больших дозвуковых и СЗС полета.


Во-первых, уважаемый, Вы какой форум читаете? О каком "ещё раз" речь? Во-вторых, опять же вопрос звучал о том почему на крыле перехватчиков су-9,-11 в отличие от микояновских фронтовых истребителей, отсутствовали  аэродинамические перегородки и "клыки"(если я правильно понимаю PPV, с ними построили 15 машин), Вашего ответа на этот вопрос я также не вижу. В-третьих, когда в ЦАГИ работали по крыльям с большой стреловидностью, установкой аэродинамических перегородок решили проблему преждевременного срыва потока при больших углах атаки, а также увеличили эффективность элеронов, об этом пишут в любой статье, посвященной ранним  машинам со стреловидным  крылом(кстати, alexwolf, случаем не Лавочкин первым использовал рекомендованное ЦАГИ крыло с большой стреловидностью и перегородками Струминского? ;-))

----------


## Mig

> Я получал диплом об окончании ВВУЗа из рук Главнокомандующего войсками ПВО маршала авиации Колдунова А.И., дважды героя Советского Союза.


Диплом-то вы получили, но ни к главкому, ни к маршалу, а тем более к 2 ГСС - вы не имеете никакого отношения. Зачем же к чужой славе примазываться?

Вашего собственного (а не чужого, колдуновского) знания и умения, несмотря на наличе диплома, хватает лишь  на "copy" -  "paste" из книжки про Сталинград. Так что продолжайте: "пилите, Шура, пилите"... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

*Mig, Архангельск*

Препирательства и взаимные оскорбления прекращаем, в противном случае, дам недельку на "остывание".

----------


## Архангельск

> Диплом-то вы получили, но ни к главкому, ни к маршалу, а тем более к 2 ГСС - вы не имеете никакого отношения.


Видите ли, уважаемый "Mig", не обязательно иметь отношение к Главкому и маршалу авиации. Для того чтобы разбираться в вопросах советской авиации, можно быть даже китайцем. На airforce.ru есть и гражданин Китая. А можно быть литературным деятелем, сочинения об авиации которого мало кто читает. И редко кто копирует. Такие  тоже есть...:D Правда он по русски пишет хуже китайца, использует сомнительные выражения, cтрадая видимо комплексом.  
Иногда бормочет: 


> Гм-Гм





> Вашего собственного (а не чужого, колдуновского) знания и умения, несмотря на наличе диплома, хватает лишь  на "copy" -  "paste" из книжки про Сталинград. Так что продолжайте: "пилите, Шура, пилите"...


Моего звания и умений мне хватило для выполнения воинского долга в условиях сопряженных с риском для жизни.
copy-pastе:



> ПРИКАЗ
> Министра обороны Российской Федерации
> N 601
> 29 декабря 1993 г. г. Москва
> О поощрении офицеров, принимавших участие в обеспечении
> операции по освобождению заложников, захваченных 
> террористами в г. Ростов на Дону 23 декабря 1993 г.
> Выписка
> За мужество, усердие, высокий профессионализм, проявленные при 
> ...






> Представление 
> Гвардии капитан Ратников Василий Андреевич (данные изменены), находясь в составе группировки войск хххх в течение начального этапа операции по уничтожению бандфрмирований на территории хххх проявил высокое мужество, отвагу и героизм. Благодаря высокому профессионализму, капитан Ратников В.
> А., действуя в непосредственной близости с противником , осуществлял радиоперехваты переговоров бандитов и в реальном масштабе времени сообщал разведданные о всех передвижениях и действиях боевых групп противника. Выдавал точные координаты для применения сил и средств огневого поражения, лишая возможности бандитов маневрировать на поле боя, сводя на нет их усилия по скрытной доставке оружия, боеприпасов и людских резервов. 
> В результате проведенной им боевой работы по пеленгованию бандитских радиосетей управления были вскрыты позиционные районы противника. Выявлены основные каналы связи противника с целью постоянного контроля за их действиями. 
> В результате добытых разведгруппой данных и на основе своевременно принятых мер было предотвращено попадание в засаду механизированной колонны 12 гв. пдп 24 гв. ВДД (данные изменены). По выявленной группировке противника был нанесен огневой удар.
> На участке действия разведгруппы уничтожено 23 бандита и 2 единицы легкобронированной техники. Боевых потерь в составе группы капитана Ратникова нет.
> Заключение прямых начальников:
> За личное мужество и заслуги, проявленные при исполнении воинского долга в условиях, cопряженных с риском для жизни капитан Ратников В.А.(Архангельск) достоин награждения ......





> Зачем же к чужой славе примазываться?


Мне своей достаточно,  уважаемый "Mig", человек-самолёт...biggrin:

----------


## Mig

> Моего звания и умений мне хватило для выполнения воинского долга в условиях сопряженных с риском для жизни...


Я уже плачу от умиления... А при упоминании "риск для жизни" просто рыдаю от жалости :Biggrin: 

А вам, человеку закончившему ВВУЗ, не приходило в голову, осененную дипломом из рук 2 ГСС,  что некоторые участники этого форума тоже свой долг выполняли? Но они - люди скромные и не кичатся своими заслугами, не в пример некоторым, которые, похоже, и зарегистрировались здесь с единственной целью о себе любимом поболее PR-a нагнать...

Некого античного героя самолюбование превратило в растение. Вы, "Архангельск", хотите повторить "подвиг" античного персонажа?  

P.S.
Уважаемый Nazar, sorry, я сказал новоявленному "герою" все, что хотел и на сем тему для себя закрыл.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Во-первых, уважаемый, Вы какой форум читаете? О каком "ещё раз" речь? Во-вторых, опять же вопрос звучал о том почему на крыле перехватчиков су-9,-11 в отличие от микояновских фронтовых истребителей, отсутствовали  аэродинамические перегородки и "клыки"(если я правильно понимаю PPV, с ними построили 15 машин), Вашего ответа на этот вопрос я также не вижу. В-третьих, когда в ЦАГИ работали по крыльям с большой стреловидностью, установкой аэродинамических перегородок решили проблему преждевременного срыва потока при больших углах атаки, а также увеличили эффективность элеронов, об этом пишут в любой статье, посвященной ранним  машинам со стреловидным  крылом(кстати, alexwolf, случаем не Лавочкин первым использовал рекомендованное ЦАГИ крыло с большой стреловидностью и перегородками Струминского? ;-))


Как говорят наши братья следаки Вы "путаетесь в показаниях". Я речь веду не о Су-9/11/15, а о аэродинамических перегородках теорию которых Вы здесь пытаетесь до меня тупого военного довести. И я лишь прошу Вас рассказать "на пальцах" (как для военного) как они работают. Как они "решили проблему преждевременного срыва потока при больших углах атаки, а также увеличили эффективность элеронов". Так как ? Мое мнение о необходимости перегородок я высказал. Так как же они на самом деле работают, что же они делают кроме "улучшения благосостояния народа"?...

----------


## alexvolf

> ....когда в ЦАГИ работали по крыльям с большой стреловидностью, установкой аэродинамических перегородок решили проблему преждевременного срыва потока при больших углах атаки, а также увеличили эффективность элеронов, об этом пишут в любой статье, посвященной ранним  машинам со стреловидным  крылом(кстати, alexwolf, случаем не Лавочкин первым использовал рекомендованное ЦАГИ крыло с большой стреловидностью и перегородками Струминского? ;-))



 Уважаемый kfmut
Ввиду того,что наша дискуссия об аэродинамических ухищрениях стреловидного крыла идет на фоне затянувшейся вертуальной "дуэли", то очень трудно сосредоточиться на чем-то конкретном.В истории как известно иногда сохраняются незначительные вехи первопроходцев, которые затем становятся достоянием других людей.Итак.Как известно
первые кто начал работать со стреловидным крылом (в том числе и обратной страеловидности) были немцы,в частности Курт Танк.К сожалению теоретическая наука в то время была на несколько порядков ниже чем сейчас и многие процессы возникающие на стреловидном крыле объяснить не могла.Конструкторы подходили к практике чисто эмперическим путем.Крыло МиГ-15 не исключение.Зарубежные исследователи считают,что Микоян просто воспользовался опытом
немецких конструкторов,однако это не так.Есть куча собственноручных
рисунков Микояна (возможно свою руку к ним приложил Гуревич) с
изображением обтекания потоком стреловидного крыла.Кто первым поставил ребра (АД гребни) на стреловидное крыло Ла-160 "СТРЕЛКА" был С.А.Лавочкин.Но...Как пишет В.Б.Шавров "...на Ла-160 была впервые у нас достигнута скорость,соответствующая числу М=).92 раньше чем на МиГ-15.Правда,наблюдалась тряска,что и устранялось ребрами на крыле.." Как видете, каждый из конструкторов применял АД гребни
по разным причинам.Настоящее научное осознание (осмысление наличия этих штуковин на стреловидном крыле) пришло намного позже после
серьезных исследований ЦАГИ и научных исследований многих ученых в том числе Христиановича,Свищева, Келдыша и др...
В том,что АД гребни улучшали механизацию стреловидного крыла Вы,уважаемый несколько ошибаетесь.Наука точно доказала,что Гребни лишь устраняли перетекание потока  вдоль всего крыла и его срыв на концах.Механизация в свою очередь теряла свою эффективность при увеличении стреловидности крыла...
Ну и наконец главный  и интересный вопрос  -отсутствие АД гребней и клыков на  машинах Сухого с треугольным крылом  Т-49(1956г),Т-43 (1958г) с боковыми ВЗ и Т-58 (1961г) рассмотрим в следующий раз и уважаемый  UNCLE-BU  думаю поможет нам разобраться с аэро-геометрической круткой крыла...

----------


## kfmut

> Как говорят наши братья следаки Вы "путаетесь в показаниях". Я речь веду не о Су-9/11/15, а о аэродинамических перегородках теорию которых Вы здесь пытаетесь до меня тупого военного довести. И я лишь прошу Вас рассказать "на пальцах" (как для военного) как они работают. Как они "решили проблему преждевременного срыва потока при больших углах атаки, а также увеличили эффективность элеронов". Так как ? Мое мнение о необходимости перегородок я высказал. Так как же они на самом деле работают, что же они делают кроме "улучшения благосостояния народа"?...


Уважаемый, Вы тут с какой целью? Я высказал своё "скомпилированное" мнение по заданному участником FLOGGER вопросу, другого мнения или развенчания моего ещё не увидел, а в сломанный телефон играть с Вами желания нет.

2alexwolf
Сейчас смотрю книжку Соболева "Немецкий след в истории советской авиации" 96-го года издания, там прямо написано: стр.95 о Siebel 346, авторский текст о событиях декабря 46-го года, "Аэродинамические исследования в натурной трубе т-101 показали, что из-за стреловидности на больших углах атаки происходит интенсивный срыв потока с конца крыла, быстро распространяющийся на всю его поверхность и приводящий к потере устойчивости. Этого следовало ожидать, т.к. по всему размаху стояли профили одинакового типа. Для устранения указанного недостатка на верхней поверхности крыла второго(летного, _прим. моё_ вышел на испытания весной 49-го) экземпляра ЕФ-З46 установили 4 вертикальных гребня(_прим. моё_ появились ещё на 346-п, вторая половина 48-го года), препятствовавших перетеканию потока вдоль размаха". О каких разных проблемах речь? В трудах "страдающих" излишней подробностью всё написано примерно одинаково...

----------


## alexvolf

> Потому что они улучшают характеристики маневренности при активном боевом маневрировании http://www.kummolovo.ru/flying/airdynamic/stability.htm


kfmut
Речи о "разных проблемах"  нет,но есть Ваш пост,содержание которого
не согласуется с содержанием книги А.К.Мартынова "Экспериментальная
аэродинамика" Из-во Оборонгиз М.1958г.

----------


## kfmut

> kfmut
> Речи о "разных проблемах"  нет


Как тогда понимать вот это?




> Как видете, каждый из конструкторов применял АД гребни
> по разным причинам


Вы где-нить остановитесь, а то за Вашими мыслями-скакунами я не успеваю.




> но есть Ваш пост,содержание которого
> не согласуется с содержанием книги А.К.Мартынова "Экспериментальная
> аэродинамика" Из-во Оборонгиз М.1958г.


Будьте добры, приведите странички по сабжу дискуссии.

----------


## alexvolf

> Как тогда понимать вот это?
> 
> Вы где-нить остановитесь, а то за Вашими мыслями-скакунами я не успеваю.
> 
> Будьте добры, приведите странички по сабжу дискуссии.


kfmut
Мультицитирование ведет в тупик.Я уже кому-то писал на форуме,что если так вести разговор,то скоро начнем цитировать просто слова,сказуемое,прилагател  ьное или глаголы...Это к слову.

Если по теме,то на вопрос FLOGGERA о назначении АД гребней,Вы уважаемый ответили- "потому, что они улучшают хар-ки маневренности
при активном боевом маневрировании".Оп-с...Вот где мысли-скакуны
И после этого спрашиваете меня-  "как тогда вот это понимать?"...

----------


## kfmut

Ну так возьмите опровергните! В чём проблема? Знаний хватает только на намёки и цитирование Шаврова?

----------


## kfmut

Практическая аэродинамика самолёта МиГ-25РБ, 1978 год

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если по теме,то на вопрос FLOGGERA о назначении АД гребней


Немного не так, уважаемый alexvolf, предназначение АДГ мне примерно известно. Я же спрашивал о том, почему на практически однотипных самолетах (МИГ-21 и СУ-9) на одном стоят АДГ, а на другом нет?

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну так возьмите опровергните! В чём проблема? Знаний хватает только на намёки и цитирование Шаврова?


 Как-то исчезло желание продолжать  разговор со знающим ...

----------


## Анатолий

Вмешаюсь в спор.
Как вариант: 
В конструкции крыльев ипользованны разные по характеристикам профили. Как следствие, на целесообразно использование гребней на одном из крыльев.

С уваженеим.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вмешаюсь в спор.
> Как вариант: 
> В конструкции крыльев ипользованны разные по характеристикам профили. Как следствие, на целесообразно использование гребней на одном из крыльев.
> 
> С уваженеим.


Уважаемый Анатолий
Спасибо.Это все давно известно.Литературы достаточно, было-бы желание читать...
Если Вас интересует вопрос аэродинамики СЗ ЛА (и не только)
советую зайти на сайт Кацперского и Веничкина известных "неписателей"
авиа-ру,тема "наша техника" по адресу www.sgvavia.ru. Думаю найдете много интересного...
С уважением

----------


## AndyK

поправка - Ваничкина Александра

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Практическая аэродинамика самолёта МиГ-25РБ, 1978 год


Вы уж извините старого неуча. Если не сложно, скажите - это ведь издание не заводское, а академии им.Жуковского?! Спрашиваю не из праздного любопытства. Просто в ВВИА трактуют (вернее трактовали) именно так - "перетекает пограничный слой". Хотя если посмотреть на эпюру давлений над профилем, то ПС - это фактически воздушный поток заторможенный до нулевой скорости (при т.н. инженерных расчетах скорость этого слоя принимается равной 0). Т.е. по идее ПС либо неподвижен и потиху увеличивает свою толщу, либо уже не может удержаться на профиле и отрывается от него. Его беднягу с трудом отсасывали и сдували, а тут он еще сам перетекает куда-то... Не представляю... У меня на эту тему всегда "околонаучные дебаты" с выпускниками Жуковки были. 
Еще раз прошу извинить за офф топ и излишнее беспокойство.

----------


## kfmut

Сделайте одолжение, посмотрите сами, у меня скачанный файл на другом компе http://www.civilavia.info/documents/cce8c3_25.html

По поводу "перетекания и сливания пограничного слоя", что есть какие-то другие толкования данного выражения в данном контексте кроме движения воздуха в пограничном слое?

----------


## PPV

К обсуждавшемуся здесь вопросу - привожу выдержку из соответствующего раздела РЭ Су-9, издания МО Оборонгиз, 1961 год, стр. 21.
Надеюсь, что участники дискуссии найдут здесь ответы на свои вопросы...

----------


## PPV

В продолжение и оживление  разговора позволю себе сделать еще ряд вложений из РЭ Су-9. Теперь - из книги 3 РЭ, Конструкция самолета, того же самого издания МО, Оборонгиз, 1961, стр. 3, 4, 5

----------


## PPV

Еще несколько страниц из книги - на этот раз для любителей "интерьера" кабины Су-9:

----------


## RA3DCS

> - на этот раз для любителей "интерьера" кабины Су-9:


Спасибо за фото кабины!!!

----------


## kfmut

PPV, спасибо! Там в РЭ случайно отдельного раздела по крылу нет?

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, большое спасибо за предоставленные материалы. "Эх, под такую б закусь, да бутылку..." - в смысле еще бы.

----------


## PPV

Не за что...
Задавайте вопросы - что именно интересует?
В меру возможностей постараюсь поработать "волшебником"

----------


## FLOGGER

Да мнргое интересует. Габаритную схему хотелось бы увидеть, теорию крыла, ф-жа. По-моему, на них еще разные п\баки ставились. В прессе тех лет было большинство фотографий Су-9 с двумя п\баками. Какая же дальность полета у него была? Самолеты ДЗ стояли в каком виде-4 РС-2УС + 2 ПТБ? Какую макс. скорость он мог набрать в такой конфигурации? Какое ограничение по скорости у него было с 2 ПТБ, с 4 ракетами? Соответственно, как менялся потолок при различных вариантах подвесок?

----------


## PPV

> Да мнргое интересует. Габаритную схему хотелось бы увидеть, теорию крыла, ф-жа. По-моему, на них еще разные п\баки ставились. В прессе тех лет было большинство фотографий Су-9 с двумя п\баками. Какая же дальность полета у него была? Самолеты ДЗ стояли в каком виде-4 РС-2УС + 2 ПТБ? Какую макс. скорость он мог набрать в такой конфигурации? Какое ограничение по скорости у него было с 2 ПТБ, с 4 ракетами? Соответственно, как менялся потолок при различных вариантах подвесок?


Габаритная схема? Вы имеете в виду общий вид? Ну, ... в РЭ по Су-9 он не очень информативный. Лучшие чертежи Су-9 были в монографии про самолет, которая была в украинском журнале "Авиация и Время", где-то в конце 90-х... 
Теория крыла и фюзеляжа? Вы собираетесь сами чертить машину? Но в любом случае, здесь я вряд ли смогу помочь, поскольку в РЭ их все-равно нет...
По поводу подвесных баков и ТТХ с ними - поищу информацию, но не раньше Пн.

----------


## PPV

> PPV, спасибо! Там в РЭ случайно отдельного раздела по крылу нет?


РЭ по Су-9 состоит из 5 книг: 1. Общие сведения и ТТХ, 2. Вооружение, 3. Конструкция, 4. Оборудование, 5. Радиооборудование. 
Про аэродинамику есть в книге 1 (я приводил отрывок), а про конструкцию крыла есть в книге 3, но там это приличный "кусок". Что именно Вас интересует?

----------


## kfmut

> РЭ по Су-9 состоит из 5 книг: 1. Общие сведения и ТТХ, 2. Вооружение, 3. Конструкция, 4. Оборудование, 5. Радиооборудование. 
> Про аэродинамику есть в книге 1 (я приводил отрывок), а про конструкцию крыла есть в книге 3, но там это приличный "кусок". Что именно Вас интересует?


Интересует наличие аэродинамической крутки, т.к. об этом в общей части не сказано. И м.б. там написано почему с крыла был убран "зуб", хотя, скорее всего, отличия машин по сериям там не описаны...

----------


## PPV

> Интересует наличие аэродинамической крутки, т.к. об этом в общей части не сказано. И м.б. там написано почему с крыла был убран "зуб", хотя, скорее всего, отличия машин по сериям там не описаны...


Аэродинамической крутки на крыле нет. По поводу "зуба" в той книге, которую я видел, ничего нет, поскольку в "предисловии" четко указано, что  описание относится к Су-9 выпуска 4-го кв. 1960 г., т.е. речь идет о серийной машине. Напомню, что "зуб" был лишь до самолета № 03-10, в строю таких машин было десятка полтора, и, насколько я знаю, все они были довольно быстро выведены из эксплуатации... 
Опять таки, для составителей РЭ в те годы не стояло задачи заниматься образованием будущих пилотов по части объяснения тех или иных аэродинамических прибамбасов, проходивших испытания, тем более тех, которые так и "не прижились" на самолете...

----------


## kfmut

PPV, спасибо!

А можно ещё вместо габаритной схемы, сосканировать странички с тех. данными(все размахи, площади, углы установки и т.д.), т.е. то по чему можно проверить графику из упомянутого журнала?

ЗЫ *товарищи админы*, можно ли переместить сюда из темы по миг-23 все посты( начиная с этого Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23 ), касающие данного топика?

----------


## PPV

> Да мнргое интересует. Габаритную схему хотелось бы увидеть, теорию крыла, ф-жа.  ...


Вот габаритная схема:

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, большущее спасибо! Вот только не разберу длину самолета от кончика киля до конуса. Не могли бы продублировать? И еще попутно пара вопросов.
1)По схеме-конус выпущен или убран? 
2)Величину хода конуса не знаете?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, большущее спасибо! Вот только не разберу длину самолета от кончика киля до конуса. Не могли бы продублировать? И еще попутно пара вопросов.
> 1)По схеме-конус выпущен или убран? 
> 2)Величину хода конуса не знаете?


Вот дополнение к рисунку:
Там указана длина (в положении с убранным конусом), а ход конуса - попозжее найду.

----------


## PPV

А это - любителям вооружения:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ох и спасибище, Павел, преогромное!

----------


## kfmut

спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Павел. Вот фото пилонов, о чем я писал, несколько различающихся по форме. По крайней мере, внешние.

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел. Вот фото пилонов, о чем я писал, несколько различающихся по форме. По крайней мере, внешние.


Давеча открыл книжки по вооружению Су-9 и с удивлением для себя обнаружил, что существовали две модификации пусковых устройств – АПУ-19/20 и АПУ-19Д/20Д. «Д», надо понимать, «доработанное». Конкретные отличия описаны в книгах (см. ниже), однако про внешний вид там ни слова, равно как и про то, когда именно эти самые «Д» были внедрены в серию, так что приходится только догадываться. Поэтому, предлагаю принять за гипотезу, что на вышеприведенных фото изображены самолеты с «разными» АПУ. 
Для справки – на фото показаны два опытных Т-43, в свое время проходивших испытания в ОКБ: Т43-12 и Т43-15, о чем наблюдательные форумчане могут и сами догадаться по надписям на килях. Первый из них доработан на базе серийного Су-9 № 0415317 выпуска 1959 г., т.е. достаточно «ранняя» машина, поэтому на нем предположительно стоят АПУ-19/20, а второй – на базе Су-9 № 109000103, выпуска 1960 года, и на нем, по-видимому, стоят «более современные» АПУ-19Д/20Д. Чертеж этих последних, вместе с соответствующими страницами из ТО и ИЭ привожу ниже.

----------


## PPV

Порывшись в своих архивах, вынужден с сожалением констатировать, что кроме Т43-12 не нашел ни одного другого Су-9, на котором был бы изображен самолет с такими АПУ. Может быть, нечто подобное найдется у кого-нибудь из форумчан?

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, у меня есть в компе пять фото Су-9 с такими пилонами. Кстати, Павел, а что там в основании киля у Т-43-12?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, у меня есть в компе пять фото Су-9 с такими пилонами. Кстати, Павел, а что там в основании киля у Т-43-12?


По видимому, линза Френеля, иначе говоря - уголковый отражатель.

----------


## PPV

> ...а ход конуса - попозжее найду.


Вспомнил свои обещания (склероз, однако...). Ход конуса по результатам ГИ был установлен 230 мм.

----------


## PPV

А теперь по поводу вопросов об аэродинамической перегородке и запиле на крыле. По результатам своих изысканий удалось надыбать не так много, как хотелось бы.
Сперва факты: запила не было на самых первых опытных машинах (Т-3, ПТ-7), а появился он лишь на серии, но был оч. быстро снят, уже с № 03-11. Это то, что известно точно. Не совсем понятно, в каком виде проходили испытания опытные машины Т43-1...Т43-11, нет практически ни одного фото этих машин! Остается только догадываться, был ли на них запил в ходе испытаний, и если да, то когда именно его сняли...
Так что по делу,  почти ничего. "Ничего" - в том смысле, что никаких прямых ссылок на то, зачем в свое время запил ввели, а потом убрали. Однако есть ма-а-а-ленькая зацепка.
В одном из протоколов госкомиссии есть пункт - что-то типа "решить вопрос с запилом на крыле (неустойчивость по скорости)". Прошу форумчан к обсуждению...

----------


## FLOGGER

Очень жаль, что нет фото. Я надеялся, что у вас на фирме есть фото Т-43-1 и Су-9 №04-05. Хотя думаю, что 04-05 выглядела как серийный Су-9. Разве, что пилоны, наверное, были сняты. Насчет хода конуса запомнил, спасибо.
А что означает"неустойчивость по скорости"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вспомнил свои обещания (склероз, однако...). Ход конуса по результатам ГИ был установлен 230 мм.


 А не фото с выдвинутым конусом?

----------


## PPV

> Очень жаль, что нет фото. Я надеялся, что у вас на фирме есть фото Т-43-1 и Су-9 №04-05. Хотя думаю, что 04-05 выглядела как серийный Су-9. Разве, что пилоны, наверное, были сняты. Насчет хода конуса запомнил, спасибо.
> А что означает"неустойчивость по скорости"?


Валера, если бы ты знал, как мне жалко... По поводу неустойчивости по скорости - вот ссылка: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc_t...81%D1%82%D1%8C

----------


## PPV

> А не фото с выдвинутым конусом?


Валера, я не понял, что ты хотел сказать?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, я не понял, что ты хотел сказать?


Павел, да букву "т" в "нет" недопечатал. Читать нужно: а нет фото с выдвинутым конусом?
P.S.Первый раз не проверил текст перед отправкой.

----------


## PPV

> ... Читать нужно: а нет фото с выдвинутым конусом? ...


Нет, Валера, не видел такого...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, ладно, а жаль. Интересно было бы увидеть.

----------


## PPV

> ... В одном из протоколов госкомиссии есть пункт - что-то типа "решить вопрос с запилом на крыле (неустойчивость по скорости)". Прошу форумчан к обсуждению...


Никто не хочет высказаться по теме? Суть вопроса: может ли наличие запила на крыле стать причиной неустойчивости по скорости?

----------


## Анатолий

Если запил сделан АПА, ТЗ и т.п. , то точно повлияет! ). А если реально, то всё зависит от величины, и целей с которыми он выполнен.

----------


## FLOGGER

А нельзя ли как-то попонятнее?

----------


## alexvolf

> Если запил сделан АПА, ТЗ и т.п. , то точно повлияет! ). А если реально, то всё зависит от величины, и целей с которыми он выполнен.


Анатолий
В данном случае речь 
идет о скочкообразном изменении хорд  с изменением профиля носка крыла и носит  вполне конкретное название-"клюв" (правда несколько не научное,но применяемое практиками ).Все это (как аэро-геометр. крутка крыла,так и перегородки-турболизаторы и профили-лопатки на крыле) препятствует срыву  ПС и как элемент включается в конструктивные мероприятия по повышению несущих (Су max.) свойств стреловидных крыльев.В районе "клюва" создается вихрь,который препятствует отрыву ПС,при этом уменьшается дополнительное сопротивление по сравнению с перегородками т.к. исчезает трение потока о поверхность перегородок... 
Что касается Термина "запил",то думаю его можно отнести более к простой жизненной ситуации.

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, вот этот Су-9 (№22), каким образом именно он попал дважды в хронику? Может, он не серийный, а КБшный? Может, на нем что-то испытывалось? Словом, может, это не совсем рядовой самолет? И что это там у него с правого борта такое висит?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, вот этот Су-9 (№22), каким образом именно он попал дважды в хронику? Может, он не серийный, а КБшный? Может, на нем что-то испытывалось? Словом, может, это не совсем рядовой самолет? И что это там у него с правого борта такое висит?


Валера, насколько я понимаю, это выкадровка из какого-то фильма студии "КР". Эти ребята пользуются, в основном, архивными кадрами ЛИИ, и в кадре явно видно, что Су-9 взлетает с АЭ в Жуковском. Скорее всего, это Су-9, который находился на балансе института и использовался в качестве ЛЛ для различных работ по тематике ЛИИ.
Что у него "торчит" - можно только догадываться, на фото разобрать сложно...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Павел, это из фильма "Истребители-реактивная эра". Мне тоже показалось, что это в ЛИИ.

----------


## alex_777

подкину чуток инфы по су 9
отец летал на нем в 1976-1980 годах в 177 иап Лодейное Поле, в 1980 полк заменили на миг 23П
потолок 20 статический, выше подниматься запрещалось даже в динамике ( были случаи в войсках когда лопался фонарь), хотя с разрешения командира полка ( отец шел целью а командир перехватывал ) разрешили выскочить вверх "насколько сможешь", благодаря хорошей тропопаузе в тот день выскочил на 26 500 при том что после 25 000 отдал ручку от себя)))) ( говорит стремно стало )
самолет по тем временам был уже с примитивной РЛС и захват срывался буквально после каждого чиха, режим закрепленного луча - единственно чем можно было эфективно пользоваться, в пилотировании очень мягкий и послушный после замены на миг 23 самолеты перегнали на хранение во Ржев, вот в кратце что помню по СУ9

----------


## FLOGGER

Тоже интересно, спасибо.

----------


## PPV

alex, если есть такая возможность, Вы не могли бы уточнить у отца несколько вопросов. Интересуют точные сроки переучивания 177 иап с Су-9 на МиГ-23П: когда началось, когда закончилось, когда в полку была последняя летная смена на Су-9, когда последние Су-9 перегнали на базу хранения во Ржеве? Если есть доступ к летной книжке, может быть получится уточнить эти даты?
 С уважением, ...

----------


## PPV

> Да, Павел, это из фильма "Истребители-реактивная эра". Мне тоже показалось, что это в ЛИИ.


В ЛИИ в период с 1958 по 1983 год находились на испытаниях в общей сложности около 15 различных машин типа Су-9...
Такие, например, как нижеприведенные - ЛЛ 100Л и Л02.10

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за фото. Вот эту Л-02.10 раньше не видел. Для чего она предназначалась, если не секрет?

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо за фото. Вот эту Л-02.10 раньше не видел. Для чего она предназначалась, если не секрет?


Отработка системы НУБС - непосредственного управления боковой силой...

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, но как это осуществлялось?

----------


## PPV

> Интересно, но как это осуществлялось?


При помощи отклонения специальной управляющей поверхности - т.н. декиля, установка которого видна в НЧФ этого самолета, на нижней поверхности фюзеляжа...

----------


## alexvolf

> Отработка системы НУБС - непосредственного управления боковой силой...


Уважаемый Павел
Стоит напомнить,что система НУБС была впервые применена американцами на экспериментальном самолете Макдоннелл-Дуглас (программа AFTI-I).Поворотный передний киль позволял самолету выполнять необычные маневры основанные на разделении поступательного
и вращательных движений.Система НУБС по оценкам американцев
позволила-бы наводить бортовое оружие независимо от траектории полета ЛА.Благодаря системе управления полетом-ориентирование "на цель фюзеляжем"  имело диапазон 20 град по тангажу и 10 град по курсу

----------


## FLOGGER

> При помощи отклонения специальной управляющей поверхности - т.н. декиля, установка которого видна в НЧФ этого самолета, на нижней поверхности фюзеляжа...


А-а, все, сообразил. Видел я фото этого самолета. Не помню, правда, где. По моему, еще и на МИГ-21 ставили два декиля.

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел
> Стоит напомнить,что система НУБС была впервые применена американцами на экспериментальном самолете Макдоннелл-Дуглас (программа AFTI-I)....


Я вроде бы не утверждал, что на Л02.10 система НУБС испытывалась "впервые в мире"...

----------


## PPV

> А-а, все, сообразил. Видел я фото этого самолета. Не помню, правда, где. По моему, еще и на МИГ-21 ставили два декиля.


МиГ-21 с декилями не видел, а вот Су-9 такой был. Использовалась та же самая машина № 12-93, просто на ней управляемые поверхности были и сверху и снизу, и назывались они ПВО - переднее ВО. Как-то так...

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Павел, нельзя ли вернуться к вопросам поста №90 на стр.5?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел, нельзя ли вернуться к вопросам поста №90 на стр.5?


Валера, габаритную схему я, вроде бы, уже привел. Про профилировку крыла там тоже было написано. Теперь относительно остальных вопросов: 
- ПТБ в период госиспытаний были разные: дозвуковые и 2 типа сверхзвуковых, но в эксплуатацию пошли только одни, сверхзвуковые, емкостью по 600 литров.
Насколько я понимаю, снимались они крайне редко, и на ДЗ ставили так же. Практическая дальность полета, по ТО, книга 1, заявлена следующая: без ПТБ – 1350, с ПТБ – 1800 км. 
Максимальная скорость по ТО (Н=13000 м, на форсаже), длительно = 2120 км/час (М=2,0), а с ограничением по времени в течение 1 мин. - до 2230 км/ч (М=2,1). Это с 4хРС-2УС, без ПТБ. В том же варианте с ПТБ, ограничение по скорости – М=1,9.
Как уменьшался потолок с 20000 м при подвеске ПТБ – нужно поискать по таблицам, а это не так просто…

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошо, Павел, спасибо. Надеюсь, не очень тебя обременил.

----------


## PPV

> Хорошо, Павел, спасибо. Надеюсь, не очень тебя обременил.


Валера, об чем разговор!...

----------


## PPV

Валера, перечитал «литературу», и понял, что чаще надо обращаться к «первоисточникам». Вопрос о потолке Су-9 с ПТБ носит, скажем так, скорее академический характер, поскольку во всех основных вариантах применения, ПТБ предусматривалось сбрасывать задолго до того, как самолет выйдет на потолок. Для примера, в качестве иллюстрации из ТО, типовой профиль полета на перехват по варианту № 1 (т.н. «ближний перехват», это когда весь полет вплоть до перехвата осуществляется на форсаже). Как видно из рисунка, сброс ПТБ осуществляется на режиме Н=10000 м, М=1,3. И во всех остальных вариантах сброс ПТБ рекомендовалось выполнять на тех же режимах.

----------


## PPV

Конечно, можно чисто теоретически рассмотреть вопрос о том, насколько снизится потолок при полете с ПТБ. В качестве примера: в том же ТО Су-9, в разделе «Летные характеристики», говорится о том, что «изменение удельной нагрузки на крыло от 270 до 290 кг/см2, соответствующее изменению веса самолета на 680 кг, приводит к увеличению времени набора высоты с 11000 м до 19000 м на 40 сек и уменьшению потолка примерно на 500 м». При этом нужно учитывать, что фактическое изменение массы Су-9 при подвеске 2хПТБ-600 составит лишь 110 кг, но это – лишь часть проблемы, поскольку здесь говорится лишь об увеличении массы и не учитывается дополнительное сопротивление от ПТБ. При этом, и сравнительные кривые по избыткам тяги в вариантах с ПТБ приводятся в техописании лишь до числа М=1,5, несмотря на то, что по условиям прочности разрешалось «возить» ПТБ на Су-9 до М=1,9. Т.о., изначально предполагалось, что ПТБ при разгоне нужно сбрасывать до достижения М=1,5, и это логично, топливная система Су-9 обеспечивала соответствующий порядок выработки топлива, при котором ПТБ вырабатывались в первую очередь, а «везти» их дальше смысла уже не было, поскольку иначе не обеспечивались заданные ТТХ по перехвату на потолке Н=20000 м. 
Понимаю, что напрямую на твой вопрос так и не ответил, более того, самому интересно, как же оно было в действительности? Вряд ли в строю часто сбрасывали баки при выполнении учебных перехватов. Какой же в реальности при этом был потолок? Попробую задать этот вопрос на форуме «Стрижей», где есть ветка 849 ИАП (Купино), и там еще есть летчики, летавшие в свое время на этом пепелаце…

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо большущее. Мне интересно.
P.S. Как-то общался с бывшим летчиком, он был комэска на Су-15, так он говорил, что они только один раз цепляли ПТБ на свои Су-15-е, куда-то далеко летели. Так, ведь, и фото Су-15 с ПТБ практически нет. А Су-9-х много. Вот потому мне и стало интересно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Разрешите плавно перейти от СУ-9 к СУ-15. Вопрос, наверное, к PPV. Павел, в книге Е. Подрепного "Реактивный прорыв Сталина" на стр.566 наткнулся на такую фразу: "Небольшая партия Су-15 была поставлена в Египет". Замер в недоумении. Перечитал. Все верно. Ссылка на книгу "Авиация ПВО России и научно-технический прогресс:Боевые комплексы и системы вчера, сегодня и завтра" (стр.117). Автор книги, по-моему, Федосов. Вроде, серьезный человек.
 Это было на самом деле??? Ни разу нигде об этом не читал и не слышал!
 Кто, что об этом знает?

----------


## PPV

> Разрешите плавно перейти от СУ-9 к СУ-15. Вопрос, наверное, к PPV. Павел, в книге Е. Подрепного "Реактивный прорыв Сталина" на стр.566 наткнулся на такую фразу: "Небольшая партия Су-15 была поставлена в Египет". Замер в недоумении. Перечитал. Все верно. Ссылка на книгу "Авиация ПВО России и научно-технический прогресс:Боевые комплексы и системы вчера, сегодня и завтра" (стр.117). Автор книги, по-моему, Федосов. Вроде, серьезный человек.
>  Это было на самом деле??? Ни разу нигде об этом не читал и не слышал!
>  Кто, что об этом знает?


Вот так и рождаются нездоровые сенсации...
Подрепного не читал, а книгу "Авиация ПВО и НТП..." написал все-таки не один Федосов, у него там была целая куча соавторов. Специально посмотрел на стр. 117, да, есть там такая фраза. Уже не раз слышал подобное - про Су-15 в Египте. Кто-то, когда-то ляпнул, а теперь следов уже и не найдешь...
Заявляю ответственно - хрень. Никогда и ничего подобного не было. Ни Су-9, ни Су-11, ни Су-15 никогда за рубеж не поставлялись, и ни в каких зарубежных конфликтах не участвовали...

----------


## An-Z

> Разрешите плавно перейти от СУ-9 к СУ-15....


Не разрешаю, сочтётся за оффтоп... Открывайте новую тему, задавайте вопросы..

----------


## Уокер

Вопрос касательно воздушных тормозных щитков и ниш под них. Правда что они на Су-7, Су-9, Су-15 и Су-17 практически одинаковые, с небольшими отличиями?

----------


## FLOGGER

Те, которые я видел-да.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Заявляю ответственно - хрень. Никогда и ничего подобного не было.


Павел, я так и думал. Точнее, был в этом просто уверен.

----------


## николай-78

Павел Васильевич-у меня есть 2 человека летавших на Су-9,один выпускался с АВВАКУЛ на Су-9 и был командиром аэ Су-15 когда я выпускался в 78 г из СВВАУЛШ, другой-летал во Ржеве-2года до разгона оного.

----------


## николай-78

> Разрешите плавно перейти от СУ-9 к СУ-15.


а что давай организуем тему по Су-15, я тоже участвую и фото кину и чего-нибудь напишу особенно по Т и ТМ, я на них летал правда всего 3года.

----------


## Уокер

Скажите пожалуйста, может есть у кого размеры ниши тормозного щитка. Длина ширина, глубина? За материалы из ТО буду безмерно благодарен.

----------


## PPV

> Павел Васильевич-у меня есть 2 человека летавших на Су-9,один выпускался с АВВАКУЛ на Су-9 и был командиром аэ Су-15 когда я выпускался в 78 г из СВВАУЛШ, другой-летал во Ржеве-2года до разгона оного.


Добрый день, Николай! Буду рад пообщаться, если есть возможность - кинь координаты в личку.

----------


## PPV

> Скажите пожалуйста, может есть у кого размеры ниши тормозного щитка. Длина ширина, глубина? За материалы из ТО буду безмерно благодарен.


Поищу, но не сразу...

----------


## PPV

> а что давай организуем тему по Су-15, я тоже участвую и фото кину и чего-нибудь напишу особенно по Т и ТМ, я на них летал правда всего 3года.


Присоединюсь с удовольствием...

----------


## Уокер

> Поищу, но не сразу...


Буду очень признателен. Спасибо!

----------


## FLOGGER

> а что давай организуем тему по Су-15, я тоже участвую и фото кину и чего-нибудь напишу особенно по Т и ТМ, я на них летал правда всего 3года.


Тему Вы организовали, а вопросов-то нет.

----------


## An-Z

Флудить прекращаем...

----------


## PPV

> Скажите пожалуйста, может есть у кого размеры ниши тормозного щитка. Длина ширина, глубина? За материалы из ТО буду безмерно благодарен.


К сожалению, вынужден констатировать, что в ТО Су-9 никаких конкретных данных по геометрии ТЩ, за исключением указания его площади нет. Привожу соответствующие страницы из книги 3 ТО Су-9:

----------


## FLOGGER

Проще самому измерить размеры ТЩ и, примерно, по фото рассчитать его глубину. Наивно думать, что техописание представляет собой некий склад готовых чертежей в которые только смотри и дели на 72 (или 48).
P.S. Размеры, вроде, где-то были, искать надо.

----------


## николай-78

> К сожалению, вынужден констатировать, что в ТО Су-9 никаких конкретных данных по геометрии ТЩ, за исключением указания его площади нет. Привожу соответствующие страницы из книги 3 ТО Су-9:


Слушай Паша пошли ты их в Монино,Купино,Ржев, Саваслейку-пусть измеряют ТЩ на Су-9. Если "синек" нет не найдете. Как-то нашел в одной книге размер самолета-сделал чертеж, ракеты вешать некуда. Сам померил-на метр разница. Усе нада мерить, тем более ТЩ.

----------


## Уокер

И на том спасибо! Значит будем химичить. 
Где Монино, Купино, Ржев, Саваслейка, где я, уважаемый, *николай-78*? Хорошо что не послали еще дальше...  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Муса, не обращай внимания. ТЩ  я когда-то мерил, а остальное ты и так сможешь рассчитать. Найду р-ры - вышлю. Или сюда или на ЛС.

----------


## Уокер

*FLOGGER*, спасибо!

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос  PPV. Павел, не можешь ли ответить на такой вопрос: сечения ф-жа СУ-9 - по  всей длине *круг*? Или есть места, где круг переходит в в овал? В частности район кабины, ХЧФ?

----------


## C-22

> Вопрос  PPV. Павел, не можешь ли ответить на такой вопрос: сечения ф-жа СУ-9 - по  всей длине *круг*? Или есть места, где круг переходит в в овал? В частности район кабины, ХЧФ?


Отвечу за Павла :)   По всей длинне цилиндр....

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Игорь, я так и думал, но некоторые сомнения все же были. Правильнее, все  же говорить и сечениях в виде круга, а не о цилиндре. Т. к. ф-ж Су-9 цилиндром не является, хотя цилиндрическая часть есть.
P.S. Игорь, а у Вас, случайно, нет теории ф-жа Су-9?

----------


## PPV

> Отвечу за Павла :)   По всей длинне цилиндр....


Игорь, все-таки не по всей длине цилиндр. В СЧФ - действительно, цилиндр диаметром 1550 мм, а с ГЧФ и ХЧФ имеют быть место сужения и утолщения соответственно...

----------


## FLOGGER

Но сечения везде круг?

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, все-таки не по всей длине цилиндр. В СЧФ - действительно, цилиндр диаметром 1550 мм, а с ГЧФ и ХЧФ имеют быть место сужения и утолщения соответственно...


Конечно Павел! Имел в виду что везде круглое сечение... :Smile: 

С уважением

----------


## пёся

Кусочек из М-Хобби № 33 "На вооружении Миг -21 и Су-9 РС-2УС находились до конца семидесятых годов,однако несовершенство ракеты к этому времени было настолько явным,что рекомендовано было использовать её в качестве НАР,застопорив рули и отключив бортовую аппаратуру наведения"

----------


## PPV

Что-то на ветке сплошное "засилье" микояновцев.  :Smile: 
Попытаюсь выправить положение, тем более,  что есть повод - 
"В преддверии юбилея"

55 лет назад, 26 мая 1956 года с аэродрома ЛИИ в г. Жуковском летчик-испытатель В.Н. Махалин в первый раз поднял в воздух опытный самолет Т-3, который стал прототипом целого семейства перехватчиков ОКБ Сухого типа Су-9 – Су-11…
50 лет назад, т.е. ровно пятью годами позже, в истории этого самолета случилась еще одна важная дата: 25 мая  1961 года в ГНИКИ завершили госиспытания перехватчика  Т-47, который, по сути, являлся одной из модификаций исходного Т-3 «образца 1956 года». За прошедшие 5 лет (1956-61 г.г.) в судьбе самолета произошло много событий, пересказывать все было бы долго и утомительно. Ограничимся констатацией факта: в результате взаимных «метаний» военных и промышленности, имевших место в период 1956-57 г.г., к апрелю 1958-го было, наконец, принято «выстраданное» решение: создавать не просто перехватчик, а комплекс перехвата в двух модификациях, с постепенным наращиванием состава «борта» и вооружения: сперва «простейший» Т-3-51 с радиоуправляемой ракетой класса «воздух-воздух» К-51, а на втором этапе – Т-3-8М, с более мощной РЛС и «самонаводящимися» УР типа К-8М.

----------


## PPV

Испытания первого из них были завершены в апреле 1960-го, основу его составлял истребитель перехватчик под заводским шифром Т-43, принятый на вооружение 15.10.1960 г. под обозначением Су-9. Этот самолет был запущен в серию на Новосибирском заводе № 153 еще в 1957 году, а с 1959 года – и на московском авиазаводе № 30 («Знамя Труда»); всего в 1957-62 г.г. было построено в общей сложности 1058 Су-9, включая учебно-боевой вариант Су-9У. С 1959 года машины этого типа эксплуатировались в строевых частях ВВС и авиации войск ПВО, а с мая 1960 года, и будучи принятыми на вооружение, лишь в войсках ПВО. К 1963 году, т.е. в период наибольшего развертывания группировки, Су-9 находились на вооружении 31 части авиации войск ПВО: 28 строевых полков (в т.ч. смешанного состава, например Су-9/Як-25М) и 3 частей центра – в Саваслейке, Клину и в Красноводске. В начале 70-х, для повышения боевой эффективности была выполнена модернизация самолета с включением в состав системы вооружения УР с ТГСН типа Р-55.

----------


## PPV

Т-47 (после принятия на вооружение – Су-11) «повезло» гораздо меньше. Получилось так, что период его испытаний и внедрения в серию пришелся как раз на время, когда в строю начиналось освоение его предшественника, которое, естественно, сопровождалось резким скачком аварийности. Причин тому было много, и не в последнюю очередь - из-за недоведенности отдельных систем и комплектующих Су-9, в частности, очень много летных происшествий было связано с отказами двигателя АЛ-7Ф-1. Так или иначе, все это самым негативным образом сказалось на судьбе Су-11. По многочисленным нареканиям военных, под предлогом доводки самолета до потребных кондиций и повышения его надежности, серийное производство и приемка Су-11 в 1962 году были приостановлены, а планы дальнейшего производства подвергнуты существенной вивисекции. В результате, передача Су-11 в строй была отодвинута до 1964 года, а суммарный выпуск самолета по сравнению с Су-9 был уменьшен в 10 раз: в период с 1962 по 1965 год было выпущено всего 108 шт. Су-11. Перехватчиками этого типа вооружили 3 строевых полка (Приволжский, Хотилово, Ефремов) и 1 полк из состава 148 ЦБПиПЛС (Саваслейка).

----------


## PPV

Оценивая уровень технического совершенства этих перехватчиков, можно констатировать, что Су-9/11 были классическими представителями второго поколения отечественных реактивных «свистков». Изначально, в качестве типовых задач для них рассматривался перехват и уничтожение неманеврирующих (или слабо маневрирующих) высотных целей. В результате, по ТТЗ было прописано обеспечение большого потолка (отголоски борьбы с U-2) и сверхзвуковой скорости полета (порядка 2М), а основными отличительными чертами в плане боевого применения стал упор на автоматизацию перехвата, отказ от маневренного воздушного боя и чисто ракетное вооружение. Можно сказать, что поставленная таким образом задача была «с честью» решена:  по уровню ЛТХ Су-9 и Су-11 вплоть до начала 70-х, т.е. до появления в строю МиГ-25П, являлись самыми высотными и скоростными самолетами в составе войск ПВО, и были вполне «в состоянии» бороться с «армадами» B-47, B-52, «Victor» и «Vulcan». Хотя тогдашний уровень развития БРЭО и ракетного вооружения, конечно же накладывал существенные ограничения на тактику применения обоих этих самолетов, обеспечивая возможность перехвата цели лишь на догонных курсах, в ЗПС…
Гораздо хуже обстояло дело в плане борьбы с самолетами тактического звена, в оправдание можно лишь сказать, что для Су-9/11 изначально не ставилась такая задача, и было трудно требовать ее успешного выполнения. Ближе к концу 60-х, по результатам осмысления опыта БД во Вьетнаме и на Ближнем Востоке, выяснилось, что ВВС вероятного противника перешли к работе на малых и предельно малых высотах, неудивительно, что высокие ВСХ перестали рассматриваться в качестве определяющих ТТХ для перехватчиков. С учетом того, Су-9 и Су-11, не имели современных РЛС, для выполнения нового круга задач они были, мягко говоря, слабо приспособлены. Предпринимаемые меры, типа введения в КБП ИА ПВО новых упражнений по маневренному воздушному бою были, скорее данью моде, чем реальным ответом на сложившуюся ситуацию. Как итог, с конца 60-х началось постепенное перевооружение полков, эксплуатирующих Су-9, на другие типы перехватчиков: Ту-128, Су-15/ТМ и МиГ-25П, а со второй половины 70-х – вывод из эксплуатации оставшихся Су-9/11 с заменой их на МиГ-23М/МЛ/П. Последние Су-9 и Су-11 вывели из эксплуатации в 1980 году, после этого машины простояли на базах хранения еще около десятка лет, прежде чем в конце 80-х их пустили на металлолом…

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, очень хорошо, что ты решил оживить ветку "СУ-9".
 Все фото  у меня были, кроме фото СУ-11 №69. Очень мало, к сожалению, фото Су-11 строевых. Нет ли у тебя еще фото строевых Су-11? Если есть-может, в личку?
 С уважением.

----------


## Lans2

касаясь поднятого мной вопроса, верно что Су-9 и Су-11 не имели СПО?

----------


## PPV

> касаясь поднятого мной вопроса, верно что Су-9 и Су-11 не имели СПО?


Насколько я помню, нет. Ведь эти машины предназначались для использования в качестве перехватчиков над своей территорией...

----------


## Lans2

> а с 1959 года – и на московском авиазаводе № 30 («Знамя Труда»); всего в 1957-62 г.г. было построено в общей сложности 1058 Су-9, включая учебно-боевой вариант Су-9У.


То есть, если вычесть 50 Су-9У, получается всего 1008 ед. Су-9-х..

----------


## PPV

> То есть, если вычесть 50 Су-9У, получается всего 1008 ед. Су-9-х..


В логике Вам не откажешь...

----------


## muk33

> ....в период с 1962 по 1965 год было выпущено всего 108 шт. Су-11. Перехватчиками этого типа вооружили 3 строевых полка (Приволжский, Хотилово, Ефремово) и 1 полк из состава 148 ЦБПиПЛС (Саваслейка)....


Павел, одна эскадрилья (1-я) Су-11 была в составе 22 гв.иап, Центральная Угловая (две другие на Су-9). Я знаком с летчиком, который там на них летал. Да, и не Ефремово, а Ефремов. ))

----------


## Lans2

> В логике Вам не откажешь...


мысли вслух...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я знаком с летчиком, который там на них летал.


А нельзя ли узнать мнение летчика о самолете? И как о летательном аппарате, и как о  боевой единице.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, одна эскадрилья (1-я) Су-11 была в составе 22 гв.иап, Центральная Угловая (две другие на Су-9). Я знаком с летчиком, который там на них летал. Да, и не Ефремово, а Ефремов. ))


Олег, а можно связаться с этим летчиком? Дело в том, что я смотрел выписку из формуляра полка, там не было никаких упоминаний про Су-11. Про Ефремов - спасибо, исправил...

----------


## Lans2

> А нельзя ли узнать мнение летчика о самолете? И как о летательном аппарате, и как о  боевой единице.


да было бы любопытно...  
кое что по теме - http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging

----------


## Анатолий

Здравствуйте.
Прочитал статью из ВКО. Не со всеми её частями могу согласиться.
"Су-9" эксплуатировал мой отец. Его мнению я доверял полностью. И его отзывы о самолёте были несколько иными.

----------


## muk33

> Олег, а можно связаться с этим летчиком? Дело в том, что я смотрел выписку из формуляра полка, там не было никаких упоминаний про Су-11. Про Ефремов - спасибо, исправил...


Попробую найти через сослуживцев. Он вроде остался жить на 10-м Участке, в конце службы был там штатным РП. Фамилия его Мухитов. Он рассказывал, что самолет был построже, чем Су-9, более "режимный". Но те, кто летал на нем, считали себя "чуть круче", чем остальные. Что касается боевых возможностей -не помню, чтобы он на этом заострял внимание.

----------


## Intruder

> Павел, одна эскадрилья (1-я) Су-11 была в составе 22 гв.иап, Центральная Угловая (две другие на Су-9). Я знаком с летчиком, который там на них летал. Да, и не Ефремово, а Ефремов. ))


на угловке никогда не было Су-11. 
отнеситесь к этой инфе критически.......
Су-9 в ссоставе 2-х АЭ да......а о Су-11 чистая деза....

----------


## Илья-2

> ... И я лишь прошу Вас рассказать "на пальцах" (как для военного) как они работают. Как они "решили проблему преждевременного срыва потока при больших углах атаки, а также увеличили эффективность элеронов". Так как ? Мое мнение о необходимости перегородок я высказал. Так как же они на самом деле работают, что же они делают кроме "улучшения благосостояния народа"?...


Давно уже обсуждалась эта интересная тема. К сожалению, лишь сейчас её нашёл. На мой взгляд, несмотря на довольно темпераментное обсуждение его участники так и не пришли к общему мнению по поводу того, почему фирма "Сухой" отказалась от использования явных аэродинамических перегородок на крыльях Су-9. Если позволите, я выскажу ещё одно соображение по этому поводу.

На серийных Су-9 установили довольно своеобразные пилоны подвески ракет. С учётом своих длинных штанг они выступали далеко вперёд за переднюю кромку крыла. При обтекании набегающим потоком указанные устройства генерировали «шнурообразные» аэродинамические вихри, распространявшиеся далее к крылу и обтекавшие его верхнюю поверхность. Именно эти «шнурообразные» вихри и исполняли роль невидимых глазу человека аэродинамических перегородок на крыльях Су-9 и препятствовали развитию поперечной составляющей воздушного потока по поверхности крыла. 
Нечто подобное применили "МиГ" и "Ильюшин" на крыльях своих аппаратов МиГ-23 (модификации начиная с «М») и Ил-62 соответственно. Только в случаях МиГ-23 и Ил-62 «шнурообразные» вихри генерировались посредством «клыков», расположенных на передней кромке крыльев.
Факт того, что ракетные пилоны со штангами генерируют на крыльях «полезные» вихри, скорее всего, выявился не сразу: или на заключительном этапе испытаний Су-9, или уже на этапе его внедрения в войсках. До этого создатели Су-9, для борьбы с развитием поперечной составляющей воздушного потока, использовали «запилы», расположенные на передней кромке крыльев. Указанные «запилы», как известно, применялись на опытных образцах и на самолётах первых серий. Убедившись, что подкрыльевые пилоны, обязательные для серийных машин, не менее успешно, чем «запилы», борются с распространением поперечной составляющей потока, разработчики Су-9 приняли решение отказаться от «запилов», расположенных на передней кромке. Далее в серийном производстве самолёты строились  уже с «чистой» передней кромкой и... без перегородок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, конечно, так оно и было, но, вот на Су-11 не было "длинных штанг", а крыло осталось  практически то же. А на МИГ-17ПФУ и МИГ-19ПМ и пилоны были почти такие же, и перегородки были на крыле. 
 А от запилов отказались, я думаю, по более прозаичной причине-скорее всего просто это сильно усложняло технологию пр-ва крыла.

----------


## Илья-2

По поводу Су-11 сказать ничего не могу, надо разобраться.
Что же касается МиГ-17, то обратите внимание на то, что у этого самолёта крылья имеют гораздо большее удлинение, чем крылья Су-9. 
Чем большее удлинение имеет крыло, тем негативнее влияет поперечная составляющая воздушного потока. Если не предпринимать серьёзных мер, то на концах длинных крыльев воздушный поток будет двигаться уже полностью "поперёк" (условно) движению самолёта и крыло в этом месте, а также элероны полностью перестанут выполнять предназначенные для них функции. 
К тому же, при развитии поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыле, аэродинамический фокус смещается вперёд тем значительнее, чем большее удлинение имеет крыло. Смещение фокуса вперёд снижает устойчивость самолёта по углу атаки. 

Исходя из всего вышесказанного, на самолётах со стреловидными крыльями большого удлинения (МиГ-17, МиГ-19 и пр.) приходилось принимать гораздо более радикальные меры по противодействию развития поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыльях.

Кстати, обратите внимание, что советские противокорабельные ракеты (П-5, П-35 и т.д.), имея дельтавидные крылья малого удлинения (сходные с крыльями Су-9), тоже не имели на крыльях аэродинамических перегородок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное, все так и есть. Тогда мне придется еще раз вернуться к своему вопросу: почему на МИГах с треугольным крылом стоят перегородки, а на Су, с таким же крылом, нет?

----------


## PPV

> ...На серийных Су-9 установили довольно своеобразные пилоны подвески ракет. С учётом своих длинных штанг они выступали далеко вперёд за переднюю кромку крыла. При обтекании набегающим потоком указанные устройства генерировали «шнурообразные» аэродинамические вихри, распространявшиеся далее к крылу и обтекавшие его верхнюю поверхность. Именно эти «шнурообразные» вихри и исполняли роль невидимых глазу человека аэродинамических перегородок на крыльях Су-9 и препятствовали развитию поперечной составляющей воздушного потока по поверхности крыла. ...
> Факт того, что ракетные пилоны со штангами генерируют на крыльях «полезные» вихри, скорее всего, выявился не сразу: или на заключительном этапе испытаний Су-9, или уже на этапе его внедрения в войсках. До этого создатели Су-9, для борьбы с развитием поперечной составляющей воздушного потока, использовали «запилы», расположенные на передней кромке крыльев. Указанные «запилы», как известно, применялись на опытных образцах и на самолётах первых серий. Убедившись, что подкрыльевые пилоны, обязательные для серийных машин, не менее успешно, чем «запилы», борются с распространением поперечной составляющей потока, разработчики Су-9 приняли решение отказаться от «запилов», расположенных на передней кромке. Далее в серийном производстве самолёты строились  уже с «чистой» передней кромкой и... без перегородок.


Мысль интересная, с ходу могу возразить лишь по поводу влияния пилонов на верхнюю поверхность профиля. Все-таки пилоны стояли на нижней поверхности крыла, и вихревой шнур, который сходил бы с них, воздействовал бы преимущественно на нижнюю поверхность ...

----------


## Илья-2

Не всё так просто. 
Если внимательно присмотритесь к самолётам фирмы "Airbus", то Вы тоже не увидите ни на верхней, ни на нижней поверхности их крыльев каких-либо видимых устройств, препятствующих распространению поперечной составляющей воздушного потока. И, тем не менее, эти устройства есть! Это турбулизирующие пластины, расположенные на капотах выдвинутых вперёд из-под крыла двигателей. Именно они генерируют вихревые шнуры. Не находите, что ситуация, очень напоминает пилоны со штангами Су-9?

Если следовать Вашей логике, то раз пилоны двигателей Аэробусов крепятся к нижней поверхности крыла, то и генерируемые расположенными на них турбулизирующими пластинами вихревые шнуры должны "воздействовать преимущественно на нижнюю поверхность" крыла. На самом деле это не так. Вихревые шнуры, как это ни покажется странным, обтекают крыло Аэробусов именно сверху и воздействуют именно на верхнюю часть крыла. 

Объясняется всё просто. Аэродинамики и конструкторы "Airbus", в результате продувок и испытаний,  подобрали места установки и форму турбулизирующих пластин таким образом, чтобы генерируемые ими вихревые шнуры огибали крыло сверху и, соответственно, воздействовали именно на верхнюю часть крыла. 

Кстати, то, что вихревые шнуры, генерируемые расположенными на двигателях пластинами, обтекают крыло именно сверху очень хорошо видно с пассажирских мест Аэробусов через иллюминаторы, особенно во время взлёта и посадки во влажную погоду: явно виден беловатый шнур вихря, огибающий сверху переднюю кромку крыла и распространяющийся далее к его задней кромке.

Разумеется, я далёк от мысли, что специалисты «Сухого» выбирали форму и расположение ракетных пилонов Су-9, исходя из идеи борьбы с поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на верхней поверхности крыла. Скорее всего, положительное влияние пилонов на обтекание крыла – если оно, конечно, наблюдалось на самом деле, - выявилось случайно в ходе испытаний и начальной эксплуатации Су-9 в войсках. 

На мой взгляд, *есть ещё одна причина*, возможно основная (!), почему на крыльях Су-9 отсутствовали аэродинамические перегородки. Дело в том, что, как я уже написал в ответе Flogger-у, последствия развития поперечной составляющей воздушного потока наиболее негативны на стреловидных крыльях большого удлинения, таких как на МиГ-17, МиГ-19, Су-7 и т.д. На относительно же коротких дельтавидных крыльях, подобных тем, что устанавливались на Су-9, процесс развития поперечной составляющей воздушного просто не успевает развиться в таком же виде, как он развивается на удлинённом крыле. Вследствие этого, негативные факторы развития поперечной составляющей (снижение подъёмной силы, смещение вперёд аэродинамического фокуса, ухудшение устойчивости по углу атаки, снижение эффективности элеронов и т.д.) для короткого дельтавидного крыла Су-9 не стояли столь остро, как для длинных крыльев того же Су-7. Поэтому на фирме «Сухой» было принято решение не увеличивать аэродинамическое сопротивление и не ухудшать технологичность производства и не устанавливать на крыле аэродинамических перегородок.

Вертикальные же пластины на дельтавидных крыльях МиГ-21, принимаемые некоторыми за аэродинамические перегородки, на мой взгляд таковыми не являются. Их месторасположение на крыле и размеры свидетельствуют о несколько ином их предназначении, нежели борьба с поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыле.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вертикальные же пластины на дельтавидных крыльях МиГ-21, принимаемые некоторыми за аэродинамические перегородки, на мой взгляд таковыми не являются. Их расположение на крыле и размеры свидетельствуют о несколько ином их предназначении, нежели борьба с поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыле.


 Неожиданная мысль. Не могли бы расшифровать?
 Называть эти *штуки* можно и "вертикальными пластинами", и "аэродинамическими перегородками", и "аэродинамическими гребнями"-от этого суть разве меняется? Да, я думал, что они предназначены для предотвращения перетекания, но, если Вы считаете, что это не так, то я с интересом узнал бы Вашу точку зрения.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...я с интересом узнал бы Вашу точку зрения.


Я с удовольствием поделюсь с Вами своей точкой зрения по этому поводу. Боюсь только, что модераторы начнут возмущаться из-за того, что мы несколько отвлеклись от Темы. Тем не менее...

В своих сообщениях под *аэродинамической перегородкой* я подразумевал устройство, имеющее вид вертикальной пластины, расположенной на крыле, вдоль хорды, и предназначенное для предотвращения развития поперечной составляющей  воздушного потока на крыле. 
Если же какое-либо устройство на крыле всего лишь имеет вид вертикальной пластины, но предназанчено для иных целей, нежели та, что описано выше, то я его именовал просто: *вертикальная пластина*.

Посмотрите внимательно на месторасположение верткальных пластин на крыле МиГ-21. 
Во-первых, вопреки аэродинамическим перегородкам на крыльях других самолётов (МиГ-17, МиГ-19, Су-7 и пр.), обе вертикальные пластины на крыле МиГ-21 установлены гораздо ближе к законцовке крыла - то есть в тех местах, где поперечная составляющая воздушного потока, по идее, уже должна сформировааться и бороться с ней уже бесполезно. 
Во-вторых, если не препятствовать от самой корневой части крыла развитию поперечной сотавляющей воздушного потока (а расположение пластин на крыле МиГ-21, как мы уже выснили, у корневой части и не препятствует), то по мере своего движения вдоль крыла поперечный поток значительно "набухает". Для предотвращения его перетекания далее по крылу требуется намного увеличивать высоту аэродинамической перегородки. Но вертикальные пластины, расположенные на конце крыла МиГ-21, имеют относительно небольшую высоту. На мой взгляд, такая "низенькая" пластинка вряд ли могла бы серьёзно препятствовать перетеканию "разбухшего" поперечного потока.
В-третьих, аэродинамические перегородки, опять таки с целью предотвращения перетекания поперечного потока, должны иметь длину, соизмеримую с длиной хорды профиля в том месте крыла, где установлена перегородка. Пластины же на крыле МиГ-21, на мой взгляд, коротковаты.

Признаюсь честно, я не знаю, с какой целью на концах крыла МиГ-21 установлены вертикальные пластины. 
Но на мой взгляд, относительно короткие дельтавидные крылья, подобные крыльям Су-9 и МиГ-21, не нуждаются в установке на них аэродинамических перегородок. Перечная составляющая водушного потока на таких крыльях просто не успевает сформироваться настолько, чтобы серьёзно ухудшить их аэродинамические характеристики. 
По этой причине я и написал, что, по-моему, вертикальные пластины на крыле МиГ-21 не предназначены для борьбы с поперечной составляющей воздушного потока.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот что написано в Т\О МИГ-21Ф-13 (съехали нечаянно с СУ-9) по этому поводу:

----------


## PPV

> ... 
> Посмотрите внимательно на месторасположение верткальных пластин на крыле МиГ-21. 
> Во-первых, вопреки аэродинамическим перегородкам на крыльях других самолётов (МиГ-17, МиГ-19, Су-7 и пр.), обе вертикальные пластины на крыле МиГ-21 установлены гораздо ближе к законцовке крыла - то есть в тех местах, где поперечная составляющая воздушного потока, по идее, уже должна сформировааться и бороться с ней уже бесполезно. 
> ...


Ну давайте будем называть их не перегородками, а просто пластинами, суть их назначения от этого не изменится.  :Rolleyes: 
И действительно давайте посмотрим, например, здесь:  http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/figh...f/mig21f-1.jpg , где даны фото Е-6/1. Те "вертикальные пластины", которые установлены на каждой консоли самолета Вам ничего не напоминают? Аэродинамика МиГ-21 была отработана на первых опытных экземплярах, на которых выясняли необходимость и место установки "вертикальных пластин", а когда это было выяснено, оставили лишь те из них, которые были реально необходимы. Просто МиГ-21, равно как и Су-9, были первыми в ССССР самолетами с треугольными крыльями, а картина обтекания треугольных крыльев, как крыльев малого удлинения, существенно отличается от крыла большого удлинения, Вы сами упоминали об этом, и оказалось, что ставить "вертикальные пластины" на них в таком количестве, как на более ранних машинах (МиГ-15/17/19) нет необходимости, оставили лишь крайнюю по размаху "пластину"...

----------


## Илья-2

Итак, насколько я понимаю, мы пришли к согласию по поводу того, что применять аэродинамические перегородки на треугольных крыльях малого удлинения, подобных крылу Су-9, для предотвращения развития поперечной составляющей воздушного потока, не имело смысла. 
Хочется надеяться, что специалисты "Сухого" руководствовались именно этими соображениями, когда отказались от применения перегородок и "запила" на крыле Су-9.

Но вот вертикальные пластины, расположенные у законцовки, казалось бы, аналогичного (треугольного, малого удлинения) крыла серийных МиГ-21, остаются для меня загадкой. Признаюсь, я слабо верю в то, что указанные пластинки установлены для предотвращения развития поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыле. Причины я изложил в своём предыдущем сообщении.

Что же касается "положительного" влияния на аэродинамику крыла Су-9 ракетных пилонов, то это было всего лишь моё предположение. Кстати, никем не подтверждённое, но и не опровергнутое...

----------


## Илья-2

> Вот что написано в Т\О МИГ-21Ф-13 (съехали нечаянно с СУ-9) по этому поводу:


Спасибо!

Эх, поподробнее бы объяснили, каким образом гребни, расположенные у законцовки крыла, могут улучшать подольную устойчивость самолёта на больших углах атаки.

----------


## PPV

> Итак, насколько я понимаю, мы пришли к согласию по поводу того, что применять аэродинамические перегородки на треугольных крыльях малого удлинения, подобных крылу Су-9, для предотвращения развития поперечной составляющей воздушного потока, не имело смысла. 
> Хочется надеяться, что специалисты "Сухого" руководствовались именно этими соображениями, когда отказались от применения перегородок и "запила" на крыле Су-9.
> 
> Но вот вертикальные пластины, расположенные у законцовки, казалось бы, аналогичного (треугольного, малого удлинения) крыла серийных МиГ-21, остаются для меня загадкой. Признаюсь, я слабо верю в то, что указанные пластинки установлены для предотвращения развития поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыле. Причины я изложил в своём предыдущем сообщении.
> 
> Что же касается "положительного" влияния на аэродинамику крыла Су-9 ракетных пилонов, то это было всего лишь моё предположение. Кстати, никем не подтверждённое, но и не опровергнутое...


Илья, когда я писал про "пластину", я думал, Вы поймете, что я шучу...
Вот Вам тогда еще вопрос на засыпку - посмотрите на крыло Су-7 и скажите - зачем там "пластина" на самой законцовке консоли - уж там-то вообще нет никакого смысла бороться с поперечной составляющей воздушного потока?

К вопросу из темы про МиГ-23 941 иап:
Илья, какого рода информацию про Су-9 941 иап Вы бы хотели знать? 
Про то, какого цвета были бортовые номера я ничего не знаю...

----------


## Илья-2

> Илья, когда я писал про "пластину", я думал, Вы поймете, что я шучу...


Что ж поделать... Видимо, чувство юмора - не мой конёк. 
Если серьёзно, то я не очень уверенно чувствую себя на этом форуме: всё время ощущаю себя как бы в роли просителя, а вокруг - профессиналы, ветераны и...очень грозные модераторы...




> ...Вот Вам тогда еще вопрос на засыпку - посмотрите на крыло Су-7 и скажите - зачем там "пластина" на самой законцовке консоли - уж там-то вообще нет никакого смысла бороться с поперечной составляющей воздушного потока?


А нас не "забанят" за офф-топ?
По правде говоря, я могу лишь предполагать, зачем на законцовке крыла Су-7 расположена "пластина". Хотя, мне кажется, более правильно это устройство называть "аэродинамической шайбой". Но это не столь важно.
Так вот, думаю, что её предназначение - снижение индуктивного сопротивления крыла. 
Не исключено, что эта "шайба" одновременно могла играть роль противофлатерного груза - уж больно "весомо" она выглядит.




> ...К вопросу из темы про МиГ-23 941 иап:
> Илья, какого рода информацию про Су-9 941 иап Вы бы хотели знать? 
> Про то, какого цвета были бортовые номера я ничего не знаю...


Если Вас не затруднит, пожалуйста, расскажите:
- когда Су-9 встали на вооружение 941-го ИАП?
- каково было число Су-9 в полку?
- какие серии Су-9 попали в полк?
- имел ли полк на вооружение Су-9У?
- какие задачи выполнял полк в этот период?
- имели ли место перехваты реальных целей?
- случались ли какие-либо происшествия?
Заранее признателен!

----------


## PPV

> ... А нас не "забанят" за офф-топ?
> По правде говоря, я могу лишь предполагать, зачем на законцовке крыла Су-7 расположена "пластина". Хотя, мне кажется, более правильно это устройство называть "аэродинамической шайбой". Но это не столь важно.
> Так вот, думаю, что её предназначение - снижение индуктивного сопротивления крыла. 
> Не исключено, что эта "шайба" одновременно могла играть роль противофлатерного груза - уж больно "весомо" она выглядит.


Забанят - значит, судьба такая...
Предположение верное, эта шайба была предназначена для предотвращения перетекания потока с нижней поверхности на верхнюю и снижения т.о. индуктивного сопротивления, а вот роль противофлаттерного груза она не выполняла.





> ... Если Вас не затруднит, пожалуйста, расскажите:
> - когда Су-9 встали на вооружение 941-го ИАП?
> - каково было число Су-9 в полку?
> - какие серии Су-9 попали в полк?
> - имел ли полк на вооружение Су-9У?
> - какие задачи выполнял полк в этот период?
> - имели ли место перехваты реальных целей?
> - случались ли какие-либо происшествия?
> Заранее признателен!


Да, губа у Вас не дура! Если не секрет - а для чего Вам все это?
По порядку:
Первые Су-9 (тогда он назывался еще Т-3) полк получил в 1959 году. Кстати, из строевых частей авиации войск ПВО, полк был чуть ли не первым, получившим на вооружение Т-3, перевооружение началось осенью 1959-го , т.е. еще до окончания ГСИ самолета и до момента его официального принятия на вооружение.
К концу 1961 года в полку было 36 штук Су-9.
Машины были разных серий, от 4-й до 13-й включительно.
Были в полку и спарки, как минимум, 2 шт.
По поводу задач - Вы хотите точных формулировок, что именно полк прикрывал? Здесь я Вам не помощник, оперативных документов не видел.
Перехваты реальных целей - Вы имеете в виду реальных нарушителей? Тоже ничего не слышал по этому поводу, да и случаев таких в ПВО было не так уж много. Вообще случаев реального перехвата нарушителей на Су-9 я знаю только один, да и тот неудачный...
Происшествия? Летные? Конечно были. У меня есть данные минимум по 5 авариям и 5 катастрофам, которые произошли в полку на Су-9 в период с 1960 по 1977 годы, пик этих ЛП пришелся преимущественно на 1960-62 г.г.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эх, поподробнее бы объяснили, каким образом гребни, расположенные у законцовки крыла, могут улучшать подольную устойчивость самолёта на больших углах атаки.


Ну, во-первых, они не настолько уж у законцовки. Точно сейчас не скажу, но более полуметра до законцовки. Во-вторых, если Вы видели картинки предшественников 21-го, то не могли не обратить внимания на то, что ОКБ уделяло очень большое внимание именно установке этих перегородок. Менялось и их число, и место расположения, и форма. Ставились они даже на нижней пов-сти крыла. Так что наличие этой перегородки совершенно не случайно и не бессмысленно. Если обращали внимание, то перед элероном для повышения эффективности, как я понимаю, стоит еще и турбулизатор (не уверен в точности названия).
 А ответ на Ваш вопрос, возможно, кроется в Вашем же ответе мне?



> К тому же, при развитии поперечной составляющей воздушного потока на крыле, аэродинамический фокус смещается вперёд тем значительнее, чем большее удлинение имеет крыло. Смещение фокуса вперёд снижает устойчивость самолёта по углу атаки.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Если не секрет - а для чего Вам все это?


Я уже писал в ветке, посвящённой "23-му" периоду в жизни 941-го ИАП, что с Килп-Явром у меня связаны целая страница жизни. Думаю Вы знаете, что до1976 года Килп-Явр выполнял роль аэродрома совместного базирования. Вместе с 941-ым ИАП на нём "базировались" и гражданские самолёты, на которых я довольно часто летал на "большую землю": на юг, в Москву и в Ленинград. Так вот, совместные оглушительные "концерты" Су-девятых и Ту-сточетвёртых "свели меня с ума" и навседа сделали рабом авиации. Лётчиком не стал, хоть и пробовал. Осталась - память. С тех давних пор меня, по мере возможности, собираю всё, что связано с "советским периодом" 941-го ИАП.

Огромное Вам спасибо за предоставленную информацию!




> ...По поводу задач


Вот по поводу задач... 
Однажды прочитал, что в 1959-60 гг. истребительный полк, базировавшийся в Килп-Явре, готовился к перехвату U-2. Якобы 1 мая 1960 года его уже с нетерпением ждали в Килп-Явре. От "тёплой" встречи с лётчиками 941-го ИАП Пауэрса, якобы, спасло только то, что его сбили ещё возле Свердловска.
С одной стороны, информация показалась сомнительной: я не думаю, что совесткие ПВО знали план полёта Пауэрса, в частности, что он собирался лететь через Кольский полуостров и садиться в Будё (Норвегия). 
Но с другой стороны, в те времена в Норвегии многие лётчики гражданской авиации, несмотря на предпринимаемы властями меры, неоднократно замечали U-2 в своём небе. Слухи о таинственном "чёрном" самолёте, парившем на большой высоте, были широко распространены в Норвегии. Знаю об этом от самих норвежцев. Возможно, эти слухи дошли и до ушей советских "компетентных органов", а от них - до командования ПВО СССР. Если учесть, что конце 50-х годов в СССР вовсю разгоралось противостояние "ракетчиков" и "лётчиков", то вполне можно предположить, что Командование истребительной авиации ПВО СССР могло готовить операцию по перехвату U-2 - в качестве доказательства, если не превосходства над "ракетчиками", то хотя бы свой "полноценности".

Нет ли у Вас информации по этому поводу?




> ...Происшествия? Летные? Конечно были. У меня есть данные минимум по 5 авариям и 5 катастрофам, которые произошли в полку на Су-9 в период с 1960 по 1977 годы...


Пожалуйста, расскажите. Поверьте, это не праздный интерес.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...наличие этой перегородки совершенно не случайно и не бессмысленно.


Я абсолютно с Вами согласен, что у специалистов ЦАГИ и "МиГ" были веские основания ставить "перегородки" и ставить их именно в том месте, где мы их видим сейчас.
Просто я, может быть в силу своей некомпетентности, не могу понять: КАК аэродинамическая перегородка может препятствовать развитию поперечной составляющей воздушного потока, будучи расположенной БЛИЗКО К ЗАКОНЦОВКЕ ТРЕУГОЛЬНОГО КРЫЛА МАЛОГО УДЛИНЕНИЯ, то есть в том самом месте, где поперчный поток, по идее, уже сформировался.

----------


## PPV

> ... Осталась - память. С тех давних пор меня, по мере возможности, собираю всё, что связано с "советским периодом" 941-го ИАП...


Ну, тогда принимайте:

Сформирован на основании директивы МГШ от 14.08.1952 как 1619 иап 91 Кр. Печенгской иад ВВС СФ на базе частей ВВС СФ
К 05.02.1953 с з-да N 1 получили 26хМиГ-17 и УТИ МиГ-15, к 11.02.1953 все с-ты собраны и облетаны. АЭ - Североморск.
26.10.1953 на основании директивы Нач.Ген.Шт.ВМС от 10.10.1953 полк вошел в состав 122 иад ВВС Сф., АЭ Луостари.
Согласно Циркуляру Нач.Шт.Сф. от 18.04.1955, полк переномерован в 941 иап 122 иад ВВС С.ф.
Согласно Приказу Ком.Сф., от 05.11.1956 включен в состав 91 иад ВВС Сф., АЭ - Килп-Явр, 
Согласно директиве Зам.МО СССР от 09.01.1957 г. 941 иап в составе 91 иад включен в состав Северного К ПВО.
К 1957 г. на вооружении полка МиГ-19
Согласно распоряжения Ком.ИА ПВО страны, 31.12.1958 1-я АЭ в полном составе с с-тами МиГ-19п передана в 174 гиап, взамен, из 174 гиап получена АЭ на с-тах МиГ-17.
Согласно Грамоте ПВС СССР от 30.10.1958, 22.02.1959 941 иап вручено Красное знамя, вручил знамя - командир Северного Корпуса ПВО Г-М.Ав. Носов.
С 20.11.1959 в связи с перевооружением на новую м/ч (Т-3) полк перешел на новый штат.
На основании директивы ком.ИА ПВО от 26.10.1959, в период 11.1959-04.1960 был перебаз-н на АЭ Насосный, где проходил переучивание на с-т Т-3.
К 04.1960 полк приступил к летной работе и несению БД на Т-3. Примерно в это же время, в результате оргштатных мероприятий Северный корпус ПВО преобразован в 21 К ПВО, 941 иап остался в его составе...
К 1962 г. одновременно на АЭ Килп-Явр базируются 78 оаэ и 58 овэ.
...
В зимнем периоде обучения 1978 г. полк начал переучивание на МиГ-23М. 
Согласно директиве ГШ В ПВО от 01.03.1978 ... в связи с переучиванием на новую м/ч (МиГ-23) с 01.04.1978 полк перешел на новый штат.
Теоретическое переучивание на Су-27 - начиная с 11.1984
Согласно директиве ГШ В ПВО от 05.09.1985 ... в связи с переучиванием на новую м/ч (Су-27) с 01.10.1985 полк перешел на новый штат.

----------


## PPV

> ...Вот по поводу задач... 
> Однажды прочитал, что в 1959-60 гг. истребительный полк, базировавшийся в Килп-Явре, готовился к перехвату U-2. Якобы 1 мая 1960 года его уже с нетерпением ждали в Килп-Явре. От "тёплой" встречи с лётчиками 941-го ИАП Пауэрса, якобы, спасло только то, что его сбили ещё возле Свердловска...


U-2 - это слишком обширная тема...
Если отвечать кратко - то к 1960 году U-2 был настоящей головной болью для советской системы ПВО, сбить его во что бы то ни стало было главной задачей...
Естественно, внутри ПВО было своеобразное  противостояние между ракетчиками и летчиками, но все были заряжены на одну задачу - сбить любой ценой. Вспомните, чем это закончилось для С. Сафронова...
Вполне естественно, что 1 мая 1960 года вся система ПВО СССР стояла "на ушах" с того самого момента, как прошло первое сообщение о нарушении госграницы. До сих пор "залеты" нарушителей имели другой характер: входили и выходили с одного направления, но исходя из маршрута полета Пауэрса, предполагать можно было все, что угодно, и были приведены в готовность все силы и средства на всех возможных направлениях полета, в т.ч. и на севере. Материалов о привлечении к перехвату летчиков 941 иап не видел, но с большой степенью уверенности можно предположить, что и их тоже привели в готовность № 1...

----------


## PPV

> ... Пожалуйста, расскажите. Поверьте, это не праздный интерес.


Если кратко, то так:
Т-43  А при перегоне на АЭ Омск 18.07.1960  м-p В.Я. Жиганов
Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 09.09.1960  ст.л-т Ю.А.Маpченков
Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 14.12.1960  ст.л-т В.П. Сидоров
столкновение 2хТ-43  К в в/ч  Килп-Явp 07.04.1961  л-к Зиновьев
Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 01.08.1961  м-p Ю.Н. Рубанов
Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 21.05.1962  п/п Лавриненко
Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 31.05.1962  к-н Дьяконов
Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 13.07.1962  к-н В.Ш. Швелидзе
Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 24.03.1966  к-н И.Н. Пушкарев
Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явp 12.12.1977

----------


## Илья-2

*PPV, огромнейшее спасибо!!! Это просто клад!*

Если позволите, один уточняющий вопрос.
Вы писали ранее, что на вооружении 941-го ИАП стояли два Су-9У. Насколько я знаю, Су-9У не хватало, и некоторые полки использовали в качестве спарок Су-7У.  А не было ли и в Килп-Явре Су-7У? 

Уважаемый PPV, не могли бы Вы раскрыть хотя бы некоторые подробности авиапроисшествий с Су-9 в 941-ом ИАП? Разумеется, не сразу, а постепенно - под настроение. Пожалуйста...

----------


## Intruder

Да, губа у Вас не дура! Если не секрет - а для чего Вам все это?
По порядку:
Первые Су-9 (тогда он назывался еще Т-3) полк получил в 1959 году. Кстати, из строевых частей авиации войск ПВО, полк был чуть ли не первым, получившим на вооружение Т-3, перевооружение началось осенью 1959-го , т.е. еще до окончания ГСИ самолета и до момента его официального принятия на вооружение.
К концу 1961 года в полку было 36 штук Су-9.
Машины были разных серий, от 4-й до 13-й включительно.
Были в полку и спарки, как минимум, 2 шт.
По поводу задач - Вы хотите точных формулировок, что именно полк прикрывал? Здесь я Вам не помощник, оперативных документов не видел.
Перехваты реальных целей - Вы имеете в виду реальных нарушителей? Тоже ничего не слышал по этому поводу, да и случаев таких в ПВО было не так уж много. Вообще случаев реального перехвата нарушителей на Су-9 я знаю только один, да и тот неудачный...
Происшествия? Летные? Конечно были. У меня есть данные минимум по 5 авариям и 5 катастрофам, которые произошли в полку на Су-9 в период с 1960 по 1977 годы, пик этих ЛП пришелся преимущественно на 1960-62 г.г.[/QUOTE]

Для PVV 
Спасибо за инфу по 941 иап периода Су-9. Занимаюсь историей Су-9 и весьма редко попадает вот такой развернутый ответ.
В основном уровня "Су-11 перегоняли в Бобровку на утилизацию" или еще "круче".
С уважением,
Intruder

----------


## An-Z

> Если кратко, то так:


Спасибо, добавлю малька...




> столкновение 2хТ-43  К в в/ч  Килп-Явp 07.04.1961  л-к Зиновьев


 Зиновьев столкнулся с А.В. Ковалевским, по моим данным оба погибли.




> Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 21.05.1962  п/п Лавриненко


п/п Лавриненко в Килп-Явре трижды катапультировался с Су-9, позже перевёлся в училище, где и погиб в полёте на МиГ-15УТИ.

1961 Константинович, неудачно катапультировался, нашли через 2 года
1963 А.Рубан упал в озеро в 2км от ВПП.
1970 А. Шаршавов  выработка топлива, упал в море.




> ...а вокруг - профессиналы, ветераны и...очень грозные модераторы...


Вы пару дней на форуме и всех знаете? И с модераторами знакомы?




> ...А нас не "забанят" за офф-топ?


Если будете продолжать нарушать правила - непременнейшие! Надо же соответствовать вашему предвзятому мнению...




> .... С тех давних пор меня, по мере возможности, собираю всё, что связано с "советским периодом" 941-го ИАП.


Ну наверно что то собрать удалось с  тех давних пор? Поделились бы...

----------


## Илья-2

> ...1970 А. Шаршавов  выработка топлива, упал в море.


Во-первых, огромное спасибо за добавления!
Во-вторых, не знаете, использовали ли лётчики 941-го ИАП, летавшие на Су-9, специальные костюмы для полётов над морем, например, ВМСК?

----------


## An-Z

Использовали, но не всегда..

----------


## Илья-2

Простите, не совсем понял. 
"Не всегда" - это значит, что лётчики Су-9 941-го ИАП, летая над морем, не всегда использовали ВМСК? 
Или Вы имели в виду, что лётчики Су-9 941-го ИАП не всегда летали над морем, поэтому и ВМСК использовали не всегда?

----------


## PPV

> ... Если позволите, один уточняющий вопрос.
> ... А не было ли и в Килп-Явре Су-7У? ...


У меня таких данных нет...

----------


## PPV

> ... не могли бы Вы раскрыть хотя бы некоторые подробности авиапроисшествий с Су-9 в 941-ом ИАП? ...


Т-43, А в р-не Семипалатинска 18.07.1960. ВЛ 1 кл., ком-р АЭ в/ч 25189 м-р В.Я. Жиганов, с-т выпущен в перелет с АЭ Омска, после взлета шел с КУР=258 и выдерживал до обнаружения отказа своей р/ст., после чего развернулся и пошел обратно, отказ КСИ. В рез-те, -- через 1 ч. катап-ся на удалении 380 км от т. вылета, в р-не села Михайловка (160 км СВ Семипалатинска), с-т упал и сгорел.
Окончательно, причина = НОРП

Т-43, К в в/ч 25189 (Килп-Явр) 09.09.1960 ВЛ ст. л-т Ю.А. Марченков,
Окончательно, причина = КПД по Двигателю: помпаж, разрушение лопаток Компрессора.

----------


## Илья-2

*Огромное спасибо!*




> ...Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 14.12.1960  ст.л-т В.П. Сидоров
> столкновение 2хТ-43  К в в/ч  Килп-Явp 07.04.1961  л-к Зиновьев
> Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 01.08.1961  м-p Ю.Н. Рубанов
> Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 21.05.1962  п/п Лавриненко
> Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 31.05.1962  к-н Дьяконов
> Т-43  К в в/ч Килп-Явр 13.07.1962  к-н В.Ш. Швелидзе
> Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явр 24.03.1966  к-н И.Н. Пушкарев
> Т-43  А в в/ч Килп-Явp 12.12.1977


Уважаемый PPV, а почему при перечислении происшествий, произошедших в 941-м ИАП после октября 1960 г., при обозначении самолёта Вы используете Т-43, а не Су-9? Насколькомне известно, постановлением Совета министров СССР от 15 октября 1960 года самолёт, составлявший основу комплекса перехвата и имевший старое обозначение Т-43, получил новое обозначение Су-9.

----------


## PPV

> ... почему ...при обозначении самолёта Вы используете Т-43, а не Су-9? ...


С обозначениями ситуация следующая:
Т-3 - первоначальное обозначение опытного самолета, а в дальнейшем - общее обозначение типа самолета.
В ходе работ появились модификации, которые получили заводские (несекретные) обозначения Т-43 и Т-47.
В 1958 году на базе этих модификаций было задано создание 2 комплексов перехвата, Т-3-51 и Т-3-8М, в качестве носителей были использованы соответственно Т-43 и Т-47. 
После принятия на вооружение самолеты получили официальные (секретные) обозначения Су-9 и Су-11 соответственно, но в КБ продолжали широко использовать и прежние несекретные обозначения Т-43 и Т-47.
Наряду с этим, была еще одна система обозначений, принятая на серийном заводе, там Су-9 обозначался "изд. 34", а Су-11 "изд. 36".

----------


## Илья-2

Ситуация с обозначениями понятна. 
Судя по тому, что в своём сообщении Вы использовали обозначение Т-43, оно для Вас более близко, нежели всем привычное Су-9. Нельзя узнать, почему?

----------


## Intruder

Не много о 765-м иап 20 К ПВО   4 ОА ПВО
сформирован ??.07.1952   расформирован  1994				
1952 по 1960	Як-11		1953 по 1960	МиГ-15			
1954 по 1961	МиГ-17		1962 по 1980	Су-9
		МиГ-15УТИ			Су-7УБ			
1981 по 1994	МиГ-23М		1981 по 1994	МиГ-23П

Для PVV: информацией о Су-9: приписке конкретных зав № к иапам не располагаете?

----------


## PPV

> ...Судя по тому, что в своём сообщении Вы использовали обозначение Т-43, оно для Вас более близко, нежели всем привычное Су-9. Нельзя узнать, почему?


Мне вообще более близки заводские обозначения, нежели официальные!  :Smile: 
Если серьезно - просто так было в исходном файле...

----------


## PPV

> ...Для PVV: информацией о Су-9: приписке конкретных зав № к иапам не располагаете?


Далеко не в полном объеме и далеко не за весь период эксплуатации, поскольку существовала практика передачи машин из одной части в другую...

----------


## Илья-2

> ... существовала практика передачи машин из одной части в другую...


А зачем, если не секрет?

И, если позволите ещё один вопрос. Расскажите, пожалуйста, где (в каком городе, на каком АРЗ) ремонтировались Су-9, стоявшие на вооружении 941-го ИАП? 
Неужели для ремонта Су-9 перегоняли в Новосибирск?

----------


## Intruder

> А зачем, если не секрет?
> 
> И, если позволите ещё один вопрос. Расскажите, пожалуйста, где (в каком городе, на каком АРЗ) ремонтировались Су-9, стоявшие на вооружении 941-го ИАП? 
> Неужели для ремонта Су-9 перегоняли в Новосибирск?


c Килпов часть машин ремонтировали в Ржеве и часть в Н-Тагиле.
Новосибирск ремонтировал Су-9 не долго.......
По машинам из Килпов к сожалению инфой не располагаю

----------


## Илья-2

Большое спасибо!

----------


## PPV

Т-43 Авария в в/ч Килп-Явр 14.12.1960
ст.л-т В.П. Сидоров выполнял полет по маршруту и не вернулся.
Самолет найден 15.12 в р-не Африканда (180 км. южнее Мурманска), 
л-к невредим, по рассказу покинул самолет из-за отказа двигателя.
пр. - потеря V.

----------


## Илья-2

Спасибо большое! 
Надеемся на продолжение...

Уважаемый PPV, пожалуйста, расскажите, по какой причине Су-9 передавались из одной части в другую?

----------


## PPV

> ... расскажите, по какой причине Су-9 передавались из одной части в другую?


Да по самым разным причинам...
Такая практика в отношении Су-9 не была исключением из правил, так было практически с любым из типов самолетов в ходе эксплуатации.
Например, для скорейшего освоения новой матчасти в новых полках передавали часть машин из ранее перевооруженных частей... 
Или для доукомплектования полков до полного штата...
Или для замены части машин первых серий, выведенных из эксплуатации...
Или для восполнения машин в связи с убылью по аварийности...

----------


## Intruder

[QUOTE=Илья-2;80277]Спасибо большое! 
Надеемся на продолжение...

В процессе выпуска машин первыми укомплектовывали полки вдоль границы. На наиболее "ответственных" участках из расчета по 10 машин для освоения. В дальнейшем шло пополнение этих полков до списочного состава новой авиатехникой. В процессе эксплуатации машины первых серий плавно кочевали во внутренние округа и полки "второго" эшелона у т.н. полки "освоения"(читай учебные) с заменой их на свежевыпущеные.
И в последствии, как правильно заметил PVV шла их периодическая ротация по полкам.

----------


## PPV

> Не много о 765-м иап 20 К ПВО   4 ОА ПВО
> сформирован ...


Немного добавлю:
К 1953 году 765 иап входил в состав 87 иад (Б. Савино) Уральского района ПВО, базировался на аэ Б. Савино, в 1956 был перебазирован на аэ Нижний Тагил, и в составе иад вошел в состав сформированной на базе Уральского р-на ПВО Уральской армии ПВО. В 1960 году на базе Уральской армии ПВО была сформирована 4 ОА ПВО, 87 иад была переформирована в 20 К ПВО, в состав которого вошел 765 иап, где и пребывал до самого начала 90-х...

----------


## Илья-2

В журнале "Крылья Родины" (№7.99) в статье Николая Якубовича *"Защитник воздушных границ (О перехватчике Су-9)"* прочитал такую информацию:

_"...Уже в ходе эксплуатации Су-9 расширили состав вооружения. В дополнение к ракетам РС-2-УС ввели Р-55 с тепловой ГСН, а на подфюзеляжных подвесках , предназначавшихся для дополнительных топливных баков, разместили универсальный пушечный контейнер УПК-23-250. В таком виде перехватчики прослужили до середины 1980-х..."_

Признаюсь, впервые прочитал о том, что Су-9, якобы, эксплуатировались с пушечными контейнерами? Никто не расскажет, действительно ли всё вышеописанное имело место быть в истории Су-9?

----------


## Intruder

....на подфюзеляжных подвесках, предназначавшихся для дополнительных топливных баков, разместили универсальный пушечный контейнер УПК-23-250......
А как же параметры дальности?  Машина с ПТБ по дальности была на пределе. Может на уровне опытных работ что-то и было, но в войсках не видел. Подвеска Р-55 на 1 и 4 пилоны.

----------


## Илья-2

Да вот у меня тоже информация об использовании пушечных контейнеров на Су-9 вместо подвесных баков вызвала большие сомнения: никогда ранее ни о чём подобном не читал и не слышал. Но, с другой стороны, неужели Николай Якубович - автор статьи в "Крыльях Родины" - просто-напросто придумал это?

В статье подчёркивалось, что с пушечными контейнерами Су-9 "дожили" в войсках ПВО СССР до 1980-х. Так что, я думаю, автор имел в виду именно широкое войсковое, а не опытное использование пушечных контейнеров на Су-9.

----------


## Intruder

.........В статье подчёркивалось, что с пушечными контейнерами Су-9 "дожили" в войсках ПВО СССР до 1980-х........

Массовый вывод из эксплуатации Су-9 - это конец 70-х годов. На базах резерва и в процессе их утилизации не приходилось видеть в кабине кнопки стрельбы из пушки.
В таком случае, можно считать эту фразу "неточностью" мягко говоря ..........

----------


## Mig

> Да вот у меня тоже информация об использовании пушечных контейнеров на Су-9 вместо подвесных баков вызвала большие сомнения: никогда ранее ни о чём подобном не читал и не слышал. Но, с другой стороны, неужели Николай Якубович - автор статьи в "Крыльях Родины" - просто-напросто придумал это?


ИМХО Якубович (автор множества статей и книг _практически о всех_ советских реактивных самолетах - возможно ли быть настоящим специалистом по всем самолетам, начиная от Ла-15 и первого Су-15 до МиГ-23???) просто когда-то где-то что-то слышал о пушечных контейнерах и Су-9. А когда настало время сдавать статью о Су-9 в номер, ему уже некогда было проверять-перепроверять эту инфо. Ну и дал "дезу", надеясь, что "проскочит"...
В 1999 году - проскочило. А в 2011-м - нет!

За 12 прошедших лет общий уровень знаний любителей отечественной авиации вырос многократно. Поэтому статьи 1990-х годов ныне иной раз воспринимаются как "мурзилки"...

----------


## Intruder

> Да вот у меня тоже информация об использовании пушечных контейнеров на Су-9 вместо подвесных баков вызвала большие сомнения: никогда ранее ни о чём подобном не читал и не слышал. Но, с другой стороны, неужели Николай Якубович - автор статьи в "Крыльях Родины" - просто-напросто придумал это?
> 
> В статье подчёркивалось, что с пушечными контейнерами Су-9 "дожили" в войсках ПВО СССР до 1980-х. Так что, я думаю, автор имел в виду именно широкое войсковое, а не опытное использование пушечных контейнеров на Су-9.





> ИМХО Якубович (автор множества статей и книг _практически о всех_ советских реактивных самолетах - возможно ли быть настоящим специалистом по всем самолетам, начиная от Ла-15 и первого Су-15 до МиГ-23???) просто когда-то где-то что-то слышал о пушечных контейнерах и Су-9. А когда настало время сдавать статью о Су-9 в номер, ему уже некогда было проверять-перепроверять эту инфо. Ну и дал "дезу", надеясь, что "проскочит"...
> В 1999 году - проскочило. А в 2011-м - нет!
> 
> За 12 прошедших лет общий уровень знаний любителей отечественной авиации вырос многократно. Поэтому статьи 1990-х годов ныне иной раз воспринимаются как "мурзилки"...


Абсолютно согласен с автором!!!!  Если в 90-х любой материал пиплз "хавал" сразу и без разбора, то сегодня уровень читателей, а тем более серьезных исследователей вырос в разы. И бывшим "гуру" не мешает признавать свою не совсем компетентность по освещаемому вопросу........

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Поэтому статьи 1990-х годов ныне иной раз воспринимаются как "мурзилки"...


По всей видимости Вы правы. 
К информации, приводимой в статьях 1990-х годов, я тоже отношусь с большой осторожностью. Именно по этой причине и обратился к участникам форума о применении подвесных пушечных контейноеров на Су-9. 

Благодарю за разъяснения!

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Массовый вывод из эксплуатации Су-9 - это конец 70-х годов. На базах резерва и в процессе их утилизации *не* приходилось видеть в кабине кнопки стрельбы из пушки....


Ещё один аргумент в пользу того, что Николай Якубович что-то перепутал или выдал желаемое за действительное. Спасибо!

----------


## Intruder

> Ещё один аргумент в пользу того, что Николай Якубович что-то перепутал или выдал желаемое за действительное. Спасибо!


Илья-2
Чем вызван столь пристальный интерес к "трубе"?

----------


## Илья-2

Да причин-то много... только не знаю, покажутся ли они Вам достойными внимания.

Во-первых, я интересуюсь авиацией СССР послевоенного периода, особенно перехватчиками и всё, что с этим связано. Сам в своё время пытался стать истребителем, да...не судьба. 
Во-вторых, Су-9 - это ж рекордная машина, в ней были сконцентрированы все достижения (технические и человеческие) нашей авиации того периода.
В-третьих, пусть это покажется странным, но мне просто нравятся внешне эти красавцы: Су-7, Су-9, Су-11 - ничего лишнего!

----------


## Olkor

Для ППВ - глянь в личку, плз...

----------


## Intruder

красавцы: Су-7, Су-9, Су-11 - ничего лишнего![/QUOTE]


Да "трубы" хороши и статике и тем более в динамике! :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> ... Признаюсь, впервые прочитал о том, что Су-9, якобы, эксплуатировались с пушечными контейнерами? Никто не расскажет, действительно ли всё вышеописанное имело место быть в истории Су-9?


Про это писалось, можно посмотреть, например, здесь: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su9.html

"...Много внимания уделялось развитию вооружения перехватчика.... В конце 60-х -начале 70-х гг. на Су-9 опробовали пушечные контейнеры УПК-23-250. Контейнер подвешивался взамен одного ПТБ, при этом второй бак тоже снимался. Программа испытаний, проведенная в ГК НИИ ВВС, в которой участвовали летчики С.А.Лаврентьев, В.В.Мигунов, В.К.Рябий, включала стрельбы по парашютным мишеням, Ла-17 и наземным целям. И хотя такое вооружение оказалось для самолета отнюдь не лишним, но т.к. без ПТБ уменьшался радиус полета, применение пушечных контейнеров на Су-9 не получило распространения".

----------


## Илья-2

Спасибо.
Но, вообще-то, моё удивление вызвало не то, что на Су-9, в принципе, можно применять пушечные контейнеры. Меня удивила информация, приведённая в статье, о том, что пушечные контейнеры широко применялись на Су-9 именно в *строевых полках*. 

Думаю, что, например, лётчики 941-го ИАП (Килп-Явр), во времена Су-9, с завистью поглядывали на норвежские CF-104 и F-104G, которые, несмотря на многие свои недостатки, всё же были оснащены пушками.

----------


## Mig

> Думаю, что, например, лётчики 941-го ИАП (Килп-Явр), во времена Су-9, с завистью поглядывали на норвежские CF-104 и F-104G, которые, несмотря на многие свои недостатки, всё же были оснащены пушками.


А почему Вы думаете, что завидовали? Как Вы представляете себе пушечный воздушный бой между F-104 и Су-9?

----------


## PPV

> ... норвежские CF-104 и F-104G...


Илья, CF-104, наверное, все-таки, не норвежский, и летчики 941 иап вряд ли смогли бы его увидеть?

----------


## Илья-2

> А почему Вы думаете, что завидовали? Как Вы представляете себе пушечный воздушный бой между F-104 и Су-9?


О "пушечном воздушном бое" между норвежскими CF-104 и F-104G и нашими Су-9 я вообще-то и не думал.
Мне кажется советские лётчики 941-го ИАП, летавшие на Су-9, могли завидовать своим норвежским "соседям" из-за того, что имеющиеся на "старфайтерах" пушки облегчали решение многих задач. Например, я думаю, что бороться с разведывательными воздушными шарами, регулярно залетавшими в воздушное пространство СССР, нашим лётчикам было бы гораздо проще, имей Су-9 пушку. Не зря же ОКБ Сухого всё-таки пыталось, хоть и не удачно, подвесить на Су-9 пушечный контейнер.

----------


## Илья-2

> Илья, CF-104, наверное, все-таки, не норвежский, и летчики 941 иап вряд ли смогли бы его увидеть?


В 1973 году 334-й сквадрон (прошу прощения за вольный перевод "334 Skvadron") ВВС Норвегии получил на вооружение 18 CF-104 и 4 CF-104D, которые до этого стояли на вооружении ВВС Канады. 
Думаю, что лётчики 941-го ИАП, летавшие в те времена на Су-9, если и не видели CF-104 и CF-104D воочию, то, хотя бы, должны были изучать ТТХ своих ближайших оппонентов.

----------


## Mig

> О "пушечном воздушном бое" между норвежскими CF-104 и F-104G и нашими Су-9 я вообще-то и не думал.
> Мне кажется советские лётчики 941-го ИАП, летавшие на Су-9, могли завидовать своим норвежским "соседям" из-за того...


Что-то мне подсказывает, если советские летчики и завидовали "соседям", то в первую очередь их теплым домам и квартирам, в которых жили "соседские" семьи (и где не "сифонило" из окон, не промерзали углы комнат и не лопались от мороза батареи), теплому сортиру в высотном домике и долгим отпускам вместе  семьей на теплом море...

----------


## Илья-2

Все Вами перечисленные недостатки являются предметом обсуждения других тем и других форумов. 
Здесь же, насколько я понимаю, принято обсуждать технические достоинства и недостатки конкретного самолёта - Су-9. Поэтому я и ограничился предположением о возможной "технической" зависти советских лётчиков по отношению к их норвежским коллегам, самолёты которых были вооружены пушками, в отличие от Су-9.

----------


## Intruder

(и где не "сифонило" из окон, не промерзали углы комнат и не лопались от мороза батареи)......


Килпы еще не самое "клевое" место, были места и "более клевые" на ДВ например........

----------


## Илья-2

> ...где не "сифонило" из окон, не промерзали углы комнат и не лопались от мороза батареи)...


Раз пошла такая "пьянка", расскажите, пожалуйста, в каких условиях "жилось" самолётам Су-9 в Килп-Явре.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Все Вами перечисленные недостатки являются предметом обсуждения других тем и других форумов. 
> Здесь же, насколько я понимаю, принято обсуждать технические достоинства и недостатки конкретного самолёта - Су-9. Поэтому я и ограничился предположением о возможной "технической" зависти советских лётчиков по отношению к их норвежским коллегам, самолёты которых были вооружены пушками, в отличие от Су-9.


Илья Вы меня извините, но видимо Вы родились в середине 80-х. Да нормальный советский офицер (я уж не говорю про ЛПС) просто и не подумал бы завидовать буржуйской технике. Я по себе сужу, конечно, но думаю меня поддержат те кто служил в те времена. Уважение к их технике было (у тех, кто ТТХ знал), но завидовать - то чему? 
Это они должны были завидовать нам. У них думаю ракетами класса В-В по наземным целям с Ф-104 не стреляли. Вот почитайте.
Рассказ начальника 1 отдела управления боевой подготовки Главного штаба войск ПВО страны полковника Электрона Мироновича  Евглевского.
" В тот период я был зам начальника отдела – начальник летной группы в ЦБП в Саваслейке. Все 4 года службы в Саваслейке я носился по командировкам выполняя исследовательские работы. Выполнил я их уже несколько и все в качестве руководителя. Не то чтобы организатора и руководителя, но еще и идейного генератора. Все это нужно было сначала продумать, утвердить у Кадомцева или Савицкого и только потом выполнять. А идей у Савицкого и Кадомцева было много.
И все эти работы заканчивались изменением КБП. И шли в войска. Появилась работа на Су-9 - стрельба по наземным целям УР. Звонит мне нач центра Власенко в субботу вечером: «Ты по наземным целям стрелял?» А он с юмором человек. Он без образования,  но гений настоящий. Поверьте. Стрелял говорю. А он: «Да нет! Ты не понял. Ракетами ты стрелял?» Стрелял говорю – неуправляемыми С-21 с МиГ-17. А он
-Да нет - УР. 
-Вот УР я не стрелял. 
-Ну тогда иди загорай, купайся, а в понедельник прилетает Савицкий и ты будешь ему рассказывать как с Су-9 ракетами по наземным целям стрелять. 
Ну я, конечно, собрал тут же всех своих летчиков, инженеров. Просидели мы воскресенье, и изобрели как это все делать. Написали методику. 
Савицкий не прилетел, но позвонил. Позвонил и говорит: «Вы давайте пока с МиГ-19 стрельните». 
На МиГ-19 тоже УР были только поменьше. А я на МиГ-19 не летал. 
Власенко спрашивает: «Кто тогда полетит ?» 
А я ткнул пальцем: «Да вот Беляев замкомполка. Пусть он и полетит. А я буду руководить.» 
Ну и Беляев первый раз зашел и не увидел мишень – накрасили её сильно. Второй заход опять не увидел. А он без баков и третий заход последний. 
Я ему говорю: «Ты давай повнимательней. Ты же уже видел ее на выходе из атаки.» 
 Короче говоря он увидел ее кое-как пустил. А когда я с ним проводил до этого занятия (Власенко мне поручил провести) и два часа мы сидели. И когда выходили из кабинета я говорю: « Володя, самое главное ты на выводе жди мою команду. Я буду смотреть и за тобой и за мишенью. Потому что ты разрыва ракеты не увидишь, она холостая. И если ты раньше времени выведешь, то и ракета уйдет вверх и неизвестно куда попадет.»
 И на практике так и вышло. Он пустил ракету она идет метрах в двух до земли, мимо нас пролетела. Осталось совсем чуть-чуть. И я уже готовился дать ему команду на вывод. И тут траектория ракеты как переламывается и резко взмывает вверх. Ракету видно прекрасно. Она потом упала чуть не в ближний привод. Мы ее еле нашли, а она воткнулась в землю в 7 метрах от здания. «Недодержал на волосок» - сказал Савицкий потом- «Зато теперь командировку до конца работ в Красноводск Вы себе обеспечили». Но Беляев остался дома,  а мне с Су-9 пришлось вести группу в Красноводск.  Два с лишним месяца работали и научились. И потом все войска стреляли по наземным целям. Полигоны себе оборудовали. "

----------


## Intruder

.... И потом все войска стреляли по наземным целям.....

Красноводск, Кировское и Саваслейка - это только три полка из 23-х иапов на Су-9.

----------


## Илья-2

Во-первых, большое спасибо за крайне интересный экскурс в историю Истребительной авиации ПВО СССР!

Во-вторых,



> ...У них думаю ракетами класса В-В по наземным целям с Ф-104 не стреляли...


Норвежские оппоненты Су-9 (CF-104 и F-104G) точно не собирались стрелять и не стреляли по наземным (надводным) целям ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" - видимо, ума у норвежцев не хватило. 
"Старфайтеры" ВВС Норвегии, в своё время, прошли доработки под противокорабельные задачи, но вооружили их  (видимо из-за отсутствия фантазии у натовских "командиров") ракетами "Булпап" -  класса "воздух-земля".

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Во-первых, большое спасибо за крайне интересный экскурс в историю Истребительной авиации ПВО СССР!
> 
> Во-вторых,
> 
> 
> Норвежские оппоненты Су-9 (CF-104 и F-104G) точно не собирались стрелять и не стреляли по наземным (надводным) целям ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" - видимо, ума у норвежцев не хватило. 
> "Старфайтеры" ВВС Норвегии, в своё время, прошли доработки под противокорабельные задачи, но вооружили их  (видимо из-за отсутствия фантазии у натовских "командиров") ракетами "Булпап" -  класса "воздух-земля".


Илья. Во-первых, пожалуйста. Во-вторых о ихней зависти я , конечно, в шутку сказал. Никто никому не завидовал. Кто завидовал, тот перелетал. А таких, как мы помним, не так много было...

----------


## Intruder

Еще раз о Су-9.......   
Начало ремонтов Су-9 на войсковых АРЗ в европейской части и за Уралом?
ГДЕ И С КАКОГО И ПО КАКОЕ ВРЕМЯ ?????
Есть-ли подобная информация у сообщества?

----------


## Intruder

полки в Каршах, Белой, Купино на Су-9 полного состава,
Жана-Семей 2-х эскадрильного на Су-9 и одна АЭ на Як-28П
А вот Мариновке и Клину темный лес............

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто же скажет мне, что за полк стоял под пос. Обозерский (Арх. обл.)? Там, как раз, стояли, точнее, летали и СУ-9 и ЯК-28П.

----------


## C-22

> Кто же скажет мне, что за полк стоял под пос. Обозерский (Арх. обл.)? Там, как раз, стояли, точнее, летали и СУ-9 и ЯК-28П.


Насчет того что Су-9 были в полку неуверен, а вот Як-28П, а с апреля 1976 года МиГ-25П там были... Аэродром Летнеозерск, 524-й иап 23-й дивизии ПВО 10-й ОА ПВО 

Двойственное толкование Обозерск/Летнеозерск произошло из-за расположения части. 
Офицерский городок примыкал к Обозерску, а аэродром был расположен рядом с Летнеозерском.

С уважением

----------


## FLOGGER

Су-9 там были.

----------


## Intruder

> Су-9 там были.


Не уверен.....   Ближние аэродромы на Су-9 Килпы, Лодейное поле....
А вот Обозерка скорее всего Як-28П. А после МиГ-25П

А по Клину и Мариновке инфы нет?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не уверен...


 Спорить не буду, т. к. добавить больше нечего.

----------


## Transit

В печати и здесь на ветке неоднократно проскакивала информация об аварийности Су-9, особенно в начальный период эксплуатации. Хотелось бы более конкретных цифр. Предлагаю зафиксировать общими усилиями все известные инциденты (надеюсь такой минимальный формат данных не затронет интересы исследователей истории эксплуатации этой замечательной машины). Из того что удалось собрать за несколько дней, в т.ч. на форуме:

20.10.1958	Т-47	ЛИЦ	катастрофа	Повещаев В.В.
20.07.1959	Т-43-6	ЛИЦ	катастрофа	Кобищан Л.Г.
19.11.1959	Су-9	ЛИЦ	катастрофа	Дворянчиков А.Д.

??.??.1960	Су-9	ЛИЦ	авария	Выломов В.Т. 
??.??.1960	Су-9	90 иап	авария	Курсеев Вадим
08.03.1960	Су-9	61 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Моргун
18.07.1960	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	м-р Жиганов В.Я.
06.08.1960	Су-9	849 иап	катастрофа	м-р Матвейкин В.Т.
09.09.1960	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Марченков Ю.А.
??.10.1960	Су-9	894 иап	катастрофа	к-н Безручко Николай
14.12.1960	Су-9	941 иап	авария	ст.л-т Сидоров В.П.
20.12.1960	Су-9	90 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Щербаков Н.

30.03.1961	Су-9	ЛИЦ	авария	Фадеев Л.Н.
07.04.1961	2 Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	Зиновьев
13.04.1961	Су-9	849 иап	авария	ст.л-т Ануфриев Б.В.
19.04.1961	Су-9	350 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Котов Александр Алексеевич
10.05.1961	Су-9	976 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Меньшов С.В.
20.05.1961	Су-9	765 иап	катастрофа	к-н Никифоров
11.07.1961	Су-9	765 иап	авария	к-н Абрамычев Г.В.
13.07.1961	Су-9	61 оиаэ	катастрофа	к-н Коптев И.В.
01.08.1961	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	м-р Рубанов Ю.Н.
22.09.1961	Су-9	350 иап	авария	м-р Русаков Лев Иванович
26.09.1961	Су-9	849 иап	авария	ст.л-т Василенко В.Г.
??.??.1961	Су-9		катастрофа Сушко Николай

08.01.1962	Су-9		авария
21.05.1962	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	п/п-к Лавриненко
31.05.1962	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	к-н Дьяконов
??.05.1962	Су-9		катастрофа	Бугаевский
06.07.1962	Су-9	301 иап	катастрофа	Балаклеев Александр Сергеевич
13.07.1962	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	к-н Швелидзе В.Ш.
06.09.1962	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Зуев Анатолий Иванович
22.09.1962 Су-9  412 иап     авария       ст.л-т Гандапас И.З.
26.09.1962	Су-9	350 иап	авария	к-н Шабаршов Анатолий Яковлевич
18.10.1962	Су-9	765 иап	катастрофа	п/п-к Авдеев Б.К.
19.10.1962	Су-9	976 иап	авария	к-н Жуков
??.11.1962	Су-9	201 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Теодорович Б.

11.01.1963	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Кулаков Ю.А.
21.01.1963	Су-9	976 иап	авария	к-н Белоус
11.02.1963	Су-9	976 иап	авария	к-н Шкурипий
27.02.1963	Су-9	976 иап	катастрофа	к-н Желенко
29.03.1963	Су-9	356 иап	катастрофа	м-р Алешин Ю.А.
12.04.1963	Су-9	976 иап	авария	
19.04.1963 Су-9  412 иап     катастрофа к-н Селявко Г.И.      
25.04.1963	Су-9	765 иап	к-н Беляев
04.05.1963	Су-9	976 иап	авария	к-н Зорин
30.05.1963	Су-9	201 иап	катастрофа	к-н Сорокин Геннадий
??.06.1963	Су-9	201 иап	катастрофа	к-н Панасенко О.
25.06.1963 Су-9  412 иап     авария	м-р Полудницын Р.И.
25.07.1963	Су-9		катастрофа	к-н Бурчак Н.Ч.
06.09.1963	Су-9	976 иап	авария	к-н Перевозчиков
09.10.1963	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Пивоваров О.М.
22.10.1963	Су-9	765 иап	авария	м-р Васильев Н.Г.
13.12.1963	Су-9	849 иап	катастрофа	п/п-к Разумовский В.Н.

06.03.1964	Су-9	301 иап	авария	Благовидов Карлен Захарович
23.03.1964 Су-9	301 иап	катастрофа	к-н Державин В.Д.
01.04.1964	Су-9	765 иап	катастрофа	к-н Тесленко И.А.
20.04.1964	Су-9		катастрофа	
04.06.1964	Су-9	28 иап	катастрофа	к-н Лашкин Виктор Георгиевич
11.06.1964	Су-9У	179 иап	авария	к-н Мельников / м-р Николаев
??.??.1964	Су-9	737 иап	катастрофа	к-н Макаров В.В.
??.??.1964	Су-9	22 иап	катастрофа
??.??.1964	Су-9	301 иап	катастрофа	Благовидов Карлен Захарович

12.01.1965 Су-9  412 иап	авария
22.01.1965 Су-9  865 иап     авария
03.02.1965	Су-9	737 иап	авария	Гудочков Николай
26.03.1965 Су-9	301 иап	авария	Караулов Николай Федорович
20.05.1965	Су-9	64 иап	катастрофа	к-н Воронов Евгений Михайлович
13.07.1965 Су-9  412 иап	авария
25.07.1965	Су-9		катастрофа	ст.л-т Левченко Л.
14.08.1965	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Семёнов
??.ос.1965	Су-9	23 иап	катастрофа	п/п-к Соколов
20.11.1965 Су-9	683 иап	катастрофа

24.03.1966	Су-9	941 иап	катастрофа	к-н Пушкарев И.Н.
30.08.1966	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Скиданов В.М.

18.01.1967	Су-9	90 иап	катастрофа	к-н Будась П.
04.05.1967	2 Су-9	64 иап	авария	ст.л-т Кирилов Ю.Д.

19.01.1968	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Морозов Николай Васильевич
10.04.1968	Су-9	350 иап	авария	ст.л-т Корень Владимир Леонидович
16.05.1968	Су-9	350 иап	авария	п/п-к Ларкин Иван Тимофеевич

18.01.1969 Су-9  412 иап	авария	л-т Черняев А.С.

14.03.1970	Су-9		катастрофа	л-т Шаршавов Александр
26.06.1970	Су-9	849 иап	авария	к-н Кудинов Н.В.
??.??.1970	Су-9	201 иап	катастрофа	к-н Клюев Б.

20.06.1972	Су-9	201 иап	авария	м-р Чурилин А.З.
08.08.1972	Су-9У	765 иап	авария
??.11.1972	Су-9	656 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Канищев В.
??.??.1972	Су-9	415 иап	катастрофа	л-т Кузин В.В.

08.01.1974	Су-9	849 иап	катастрофа	ст.л-т Адабиров Владимир Петрович
??.ле.1974	Су-9	894 иап	катастрофа	м-р Разбоев Вячеслав
10.07.1974	Су-9У	765 иап	авария
??.??.1974	Су-9	179 иап	катастрофа	л-т Круглов

25.08.1976	Су-9У		катастрофа	ст.л-т Рюмин О./к-н Балабанов Б.
03.09.1976	Су-9	849 иап	авария	п-к Зуев Анатолий Иванович
17.09.1976	Су-9	849 иап	катастрофа	л-т Черкесов Дмитрий Фёдорович
10.12.1976	Су-9	849 иап	авария	м-р Аракчеев Виктор Ильич

28.05.1977 Су-9	683 иап	катастрофа
10.11.1977 Су-9	765 иап	авария
12.12.1977	Су-9	941 иап		

03.03.1978	Су-9		катастрофа	Ким Валерий
24.10.1978	Су-9У		катастрофа	м-р Макаров В./п.п-к Личман В.

26.02.1979	Су-9	737 иап	авария	л-т Джураев Анатолий
18.04.1979	Су-9У	849 иап	катастрофа	м-р Селецкий Александр Антонович / ст.л-т Щипицын Вячеслав Анатольевич
25.07.1979	Су-9У	23 иап	катастрофа	л-т Самойлович Сергей Иванович / к-н Соловьев Олег Альбертович

18.08.1982	Су-9ЛЛ	ЛИИ	катастрофа	Никулин Юрий Владимирович

----------


## Intruder

А где-же данные по 4 ОА ПВО (Бобровка, Салка, Домбаровский) ????
Это ведь то-же иапы на Су-9

----------


## Transit

> А где-же данные по 4 ОА ПВО (Бобровка, Салка, Домбаровский) ????
> Это ведь то-же иапы на Су-9


Тут я в одиночку не справлюсь.

----------


## Intruder

> Тут я в одиночку не справлюсь.


Хорошо хоть сознался.!!!! :Smile:

----------


## lindr

информации о серийниках у меня мало, но все-таки

0215310						СССР		крыло с клыком		
0315301						СССР		крыло без клыка		
0315304						СССР		
0315311						СССР
0415305						СССР		
0415311						СССР		
0615308						СССР	68	
0615310						СССР		ЛЛ крыло
0715302						СССР		
0815301						СССР		849-й ИАП
0815338						СССР		849-й ИАП
0815348						СССР	10	849-й ИАП
0815368						СССР		849-й ИАП
0915336						СССР		849-й ИАП
1015333						СССР	69	849-й ИАП
1015341						СССР	20	849-й ИАП
1015342						СССР		849-й ИАП
1015359						СССР	20	849-й ИАП
1015365						СССР	33	849-й ИАП
1015383						СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 22.09.61
1015389						СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 19.04.61
1015394						СССР		849-й ИАП
1015397						СССР		849-й ИАП
1115323						СССР		849-й ИАП
1215320						СССР	18	849-й ИАП
1215393						СССР		ЛЛ передн оперение
1315301						СССР		849-й ИАП
1315345						СССР		849-й ИАП
1315365						СССР	29	849-й ИАП
1315378						СССР		849-й ИАП
1315388						СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 16.05.68
1315394						СССР	24	849-й ИАП
1415302						СССР		849-й ИАП
1415310						СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 10.04.68
1415370						СССР		849-й ИАП
1515342						СССР		849-й ИАП
1515343						СССР		849-й ИАП

----------


## FLOGGER

06-08-это тот, который стоит в Монино. Его б\н 68, а не 63.

----------


## Intruder

[/QUOTE]
0215311		СССР		крыло с клыком

откуда взялся номер 02-11 если во 2-й серии было всего 10 машин?

клык отменен с 03-01. одно такое крыло с клыком имел счастье лицезреть в живую........

----------


## Intruder

1615309 УБ СССР 50

откуда Су-9У с новосибирскими серийниками....?  :Eek: 
И тем более не существующей 16 серии?  Су-9У только серийники МАПО!
Всего выпущено на НАПО 15 серий Су-9, а спарок там никогда не делали.
Деза...............  уважаемый........?! :Wink: 

Мне кажется к подобной информации нужно подходить более аккуратно,
что-бы не выглядеть "знайкой" наоборот..........  С уважением,

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за правки. Надеюсь на продолжение конструктивного диалога.

пожалуй я удалю все что было ниже... отвечать на замечание было ошибкой. Здесь не место для словесной перепалки. Буду впредь только по теме.

----------


## Intruder

..........................................Я интересуюсь многими вещами , 
но знаю настолько глубоко, настолько это нужно для решения 
конкретной проблемы.............


Многим-значит ни чем, а о глубине и уровне Ваших познаний лучше
пусть скажут коллеги по увлечению или по профессии..........
А так попахивает бахвальством.........
С уважением,

----------


## lindr

Да многим, да неглубоко, и что с того? Давайте сосредоточимся на технической стороне вопроса  :Smile:

----------


## Intruder

> Да многим, да неглубоко, и что с того? Давайте сосредоточимся на технической стороне вопроса


технической-какой???? :Confused: 
Проводить ликбез на форуме и засорять ветку не резон.
И жалко времени........

----------


## КОSМОS

Мои пять копеек по катастрофам СУ-9. Первая произошла -- 20.11.58,исп. Прощеваев, далее-- 20.07.59,исп. Кобищан, последняя --- 18.08.82, СУ-9ЛЛ, исп. Никулин. Далее,               при освоении СУ-9 в полках в 1960 произошло 6 катастроф:
 8.03 - ст.лт Моргун 61иап
 18.07-мр Жиганов 941иап
 6.08-мр Матвейкин 849иап
 9.09- ст.лт Марченков 941иап
 в октябре -- кн Н.Безручко, Озёрный
 20.12- ст.лт Н.Щербаков 90иап,Арциз
В случае с ст.лт Сидоровым --- была авария.
   В 1961, помимо перечисленных , была катастрофа 13.07 в Сары-Шагане,погиб кн И.Коптев. 
   В 1962 прибавьте ещё катастрофы :   в 201иап в ноябре,погиб ст.лт Б.Теодорович  , в Саваслейке в мае--- погиб Бугаевский,  потом -- мр Сушко.
   В 1963 в 201иап в июне катастрофа,погиб кн О.Панасенко.
   В 1964-- в Сары-Шагане разбился кн В.Макаров.
   В 1965-- катастрофа в Саваслейке, 25.07 погиб ст.лт Л.Левченко.
   18.01.67-- катастрофа в 90иап, кн П.Будась.
   В 1970 в 201 иап катастрофа ,лт Б.Клюев, летом 72г. в Туношной разбился лт В.Кузин, а в ноябре того же года в Тапе -- ст.лт В.Канищев.
   Летом 74-го в Озёрном на взлёте произошло столкновение пары, мр В.Разбоев погиб.
   25.08.76 в Астраханском иап катастрофа СУ-9У, погиб экипаж-- ст.лт О.Рюмин,кн Б.Балабанов.
   На аэродроме Бобровка -- 24.10.78 катастрофа СУ-9У, мр В.Макаров,п.пк В.Личман.
   И последняя в полках ---25.07.79 , СУ-9У,лт С.Самойлович,кн О.Соловьёв в Ржеве.
Кроме перечисленного, в 167иап Копитнари на Су-9 в разное время погибли лётчики Кивиренко,Гарипов,Сазонов,

----------


## Transit

> Мои пять копеек по катастрофам СУ-9.


Вы не против, если я перенесу всё в список выше. Подойдет он для опорнуй точки?

Ещё дополнения:
1966 Су-9 0915316 катастрофа 22 иап
Сушко Николай по некоторым данным 1961 год, а у Благовидова до катастрофы в том же 1963 году была ещё и авария с катапультированием.

----------


## PPV

> ...откуда взялся номер 02-11 если во 2-й серии было всего 10 машин?........


Владимир, во 2-й серии было 15 машин...

----------


## КОSМОS

[QUOTE=Transit;82394]Вы не против, если я перенесу всё в список выше.  
  не против.

----------


## Intruder

> Владимир, во 2-й серии было 15 машин...


Павел привет! Это не ошибка насчет 15 экз во 2-й серии?
Точно знаю что с 3-й серии 25 экз.

----------


## Intruder

> Владимир, во 2-й серии было 15 машин...


по данным НАПО во второй серии было все-таки 10 машин!!!!!

----------


## PPV

> по данным НАПО во второй серии было все-таки 10 машин!!!!!


В таком случае, это вопрос веры...

----------


## Intruder

> В таком случае, это вопрос веры...


cколько не просматривал оригинальных документов, относящихся к Су-9,
не всречал номеров во второй серии выше 02-10. 
по архивным данным НАПО нет номеров выше 02-10.
Если есть аргументированные доказательства, приму с признательностью....
А пока базу данных в части 02 серии менять и корректировать нет смысла....

----------


## timsz

> А пока базу данных в части 02 серии менять и корректировать нет смысла....


А что за база данных?

----------


## Intruder

> А что за база данных?


база как база- ничего особенного...........  :Cool:

----------


## timsz

А... Секретная...)

----------


## Intruder

> А... Секретная...)


военная......... !!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Intruder

> В таком случае, это вопрос веры...


что-то чахнет веточка.... А?

----------


## PPV

> что-то чахнет веточка.... А?


Дык, энтузазистов маловато, Владимир. 
Вопросы не вопрошают, истории не рассказывают.
Наверное, неинтересно...

----------


## timsz

Внимательно слушаем.)

----------


## PPV

50 лет назад, в 1961 году, в истории Су-9 наступил очередной "критический" момент. К концу года на новый перехватчик в ПВО было перевооружено уже 22 боевых полка, еще 2 находились в процессе переучивания, в строю насчитывалось 680 самолетов. Однако ситуация с надежностью машины оставляла желать много лучшего, т.к. начало массовой эксплуатации перехватчика было ознаменовано мощным всплеском аварийности. За 1961 год на Су-9 произошло 38 (!) летных происшествий: 16 катастроф и 22 аварии. Понятно, что руководство авиации войск ПВО было серьезно озабочено этой проблемой, вопрос повышения надежности Су-9 "поднимали" на всех возможных уровнях, вплоть до ЦК КПСС, непрерывно проводились совещания, "разборы полетов", выпускались соответствующие указания, постановления, решения... 
В ОКБ Сухого, у двигателистов в ОКБ Люльки, и по всей остальной кооперации смежников началась долгая эпопея доводки и доработок самолета, двигателя и всех основных комплектующих для повышения эксплуатационной надежности. Со временем ситуацию удалось существенно улучшить, уже к 1966 году показатели аварийности Су-9 приблизились к среднестатистическим. Однако доводка "до кондиции" далась большой кровью, за первые 6 лет эксплуатации, с 1960 по 1965 год на Су-9 произошло 160 летных происшествий: 70 катастроф и 90 аварий ...

----------


## timsz

> за первые 6 лет эксплуатации, с 1960 по 1965 год на Су-9 произошло 160 летных происшествий: 70 катастроф и 90 аварий ...


Ого... Почти Старфайтер.

----------


## Intruder

> Внимательно слушаем.)


4 ОА ПВО
Полки на Су-9
683 иап Бобровка с 1961 по 1978  далее БХАТ Су-9
412 иап Домбаровский с 1960 по 1977
765 иап Салка с конца 1960 по 1980 
806 АРЗ ПВО Центрального подчинения ремонт Су-9 с 1969 по 1980.

А по Копитнари что-то у кого-то есть (только о Су-9, Су-9У)

----------


## PPV

Так держать, Владимир!
В Новом году - на новую трудовую вахту!  :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

20 лет на службе, жесть!

----------


## Intruder

> 20 лет на службе, жесть!


А разве это плохо?  
В конце пути машина представляла собой доведенный комплекс перехвата в совершенстве освоенный эксплуатантами........

----------


## Lans2

> А разве это плохо?  
> В конце пути машина представляла собой доведенный комплекс перехвата в совершенстве освоенный эксплуатантами........


хм.. мне кажется что для машины с довольно примитивным комплексом вооружения это довольно большой срок

----------


## Intruder

> хм.. мне кажется что для машины с довольно примитивным комплексом вооружения это довольно большой срок


На тот период он не был примитивным "имели то, что имели и лучшего в войсках не было"

----------


## Lans2

> На тот период он не был примитивным "имели то, что имели и лучшего в войсках не было"


ну я и не имел ввиду начало его службы, скорее ее окончание...

----------


## muk33

Про Су-9 и Дальний Восток (11 ОА ПВО): 
301 иап (10 участок) с 1962 по 1976, далее МиГ-23М. 
22 гв иап (Центральная Угловая), 1 аэ перед переучиванием на МиГ-23М летала на Су-11,
865 иап (Елизово), в 1975 году переучился на Су-15тм.

----------


## Intruder

> Про Су-9 и Дальний Восток (11 ОА ПВО): 
> 301 иап (10 участок) с 1962 по 1976, далее МиГ-23М. 
> 22 гв иап (Центральная Угловая), 1 аэ перед переучиванием на МиГ-23М летала на Су-11,
> 865 иап (Елизово), в 1975 году переучился на Су-15тм.


22 гиап имел в составе полка Су-9 (по поводу Су-11 - деза)
865 иап никогда не имел на вооружении Су-9.......
По 301 иап требует уточнения дата начала эксплуатации Су-9.

----------


## PPV

> 22 гиап имел в составе полка Су-9 (по поводу Су-11 - деза)
> 865 иап никогда не имел на вооружении Су-9.......
> По 301 иап требует уточнения дата начала эксплуатации Су-9.


Владимир! В 865 иап Су-9 таки были, как минимум, с 1963 по 1974-й, статью про этот полк можно посмотреть в АиК № 10/2011. М.Никольский пишет такие статьи уже не первый год, и пользуется официальными данными, из исторических формуляров полков...

----------


## muk33

Intruder, источник информации о Су-11 - летчик 22 гв иап, подполковник в отставке В.Мухитов (из Ц.Угловой ушел в должности замкомэска, закончил службу штатным РП на 10-м участке). Хотя я в курсе, что официальные источники этого не подтверждают. Попробую с ним связаться.
 Что касается 865 иап - вы не правы. Мой отчим служил в этом полку инженером, специализировался на БРЛС.
10-участок летал на Су-9 с 1962 по 1976 год. Был самым "безаварийным" полком на этом типе (по-моему 1 катастрофа и 2 аварии за 14 лет).

----------


## PPV

> Intruder, источник информации о Су-11 - летчик 22 гв иап, подполковник в отставке В.Мухитов (из Ц.Угловой ушел в должности замкомэска, закончил службу штатным РП на 10-м участке). Хотя я в курсе, что официальные источники этого не подтверждают. Попробую с ним связаться. ...).


И я, и я уже спрашивал об этом!  :Wink: 
Дело в том, что по официальным документам, типа выписок из исторического формуляра, наличие Су-11 в 22 гиап не подтверждается. М.б., он просто раньше служил где-нибудь на Су-11, например в Ефремове или Хотилово?

----------


## muk33

Да, да я знаю, что упоминаний в формуляре об этом нет. Хотя бывают "прорехи" и в формулярах. И помню, что мы это уже обсуждали. Ищу его через сослуживцев...

----------


## Intruder

Был самым "безаварийным" полком на этом типе (по-моему 1 катастрофа и 2 аварии за 14 лет).[/QUOTE]

301 иап ??.07.62 кат Балаклеев Александр Сергеевич			
301 иап ??.??.63 ав Благовидов Карлен Захарович		
301 иап ??.??.63 кат Благовидов Карлен Захарович			
301 иап ??.??.?? ав Лункин Владимир									
Тогда как-же это????

----------


## Intruder

[QUOTE=muk33;85813] Хотя бывают "прорехи" и в формулярах. 

"Прорехов" в формулярах как и в формулярах на самолет не бывает.......
Если только ведение последнего отдано на откуп какому-нибудь рас......ю.
Что очень маловероятно.

----------


## muk33

[QUOTE=Intruder;85828]


> Хотя бывают "прорехи" и в формулярах. 
> 
> "Прорехов" в формулярах как и в формулярах на самолет не бывает.......
> Если только ведение последнего отдано на откуп какому-нибудь рас......ю.
> Что очень маловероятно.


Если бы я за последний месяц не "полистал" около десятка формуляров на самолеты, а также пару исторических формуляров частей, то охотно поверил бы. :Wink: . Что касается первых - стоит еще не распиленный самолет (конкретно МиГ-23УБ) с явными конструктивными изменениями, а в формуляре самолета об этом НИ СЛОВА, хотя для этого имеется целый раздел. А в историческом формуляре части (дивизии) "потерян" целый полк этой дивизии (нет даты, номера приказа (директивы) включения его в её состав), зато в следующем году, в разделе итогов подготовки он "возникает из ниоткуда".

----------


## muk33

> Был самым "безаварийным" полком на этом типе (по-моему 1 катастрофа и 2 аварии за 14 лет).


301 иап ??.07.62 кат Балаклеев Александр Сергеевич			
301 иап ??.??.63 ав Благовидов Карлен Захарович		
301 иап ??.??.63 кат Благовидов Карлен Захарович			
301 иап ??.??.?? ав Лункин Владимир									
Тогда как-же это????[/QUOTE]

Что Вас смущает? Меня - то что у Вас Благовидов два раза упомянут. Вот, извините не-помню: была ли это катастрофа или авария. Но то, что на Су-9 в 301 иап было 3 АП вы не оспариваете? Или то, что слово "безаварийный " я намеренно взял в кавычки? Так это по сравнению с другими....

----------


## Intruder

> 301 иап ??.07.62 кат Балаклеев Александр Сергеевич			
> 301 иап ??.??.63 ав Благовидов Карлен Захарович		
> 301 иап ??.??.63 кат Благовидов Карлен Захарович			
> 301 иап ??.??.?? ав Лункин Владимир									
> Тогда как-же это????


Что Вас смущает? Меня - то что у Вас Благовидов два раза упомянут. Вот, извините не-помню: была ли это катастрофа или авария. Но то, что на Су-9 в 301 иап было 3 АП вы не оспариваете? Или то, что слово "безаварийный " я намеренно взял в кавычки? Так это по сравнению с другими....[/QUOTE]

Меня по 301 иап не смущает ничего.......
А вот попытаться уточнить даты я бы хотел!
Вы располагаете подобной информацией?

----------


## PPV

> ...
> 301 иап ??.07.62 кат Балаклеев Александр Сергеевич			
> 301 иап ??.??.63 ав Благовидов Карлен Захарович		
> 301 иап ??.??.63 кат Благовидов Карлен Захарович			
> 301 иап ??.??.?? ав Лункин Владимир
> ...


Могу немного уточнить:
Т-43  К в/ч 65383 (Хабаровск) 06.07.1962  к-н А.С.Балаклеев
Т-43  А в/ч 65383 (Хабаровск) 06.03.1964  к-н К.З.Благовидов
Т-43  ЛП в/ч 65383 26.03.1965
Это то, что известно достоверно, а со слов Е.Г. Ревунова, который служил в 301 иап, вроде-бы в 1962 году в полку было 2 ЛП...

----------


## PPV

> Про Су-9 и Дальний Восток (11 ОА ПВО): 
> 301 иап (10 участок) с 1962 по 1976, далее МиГ-23М. 
> 22 гв иап (Центральная Угловая), 1 аэ перед переучиванием на МиГ-23М летала на Су-11,
> 865 иап (Елизово), в 1975 году переучился на Су-15тм.


22 гиап - на Су-9 с 03.1960 и, как минимум, до конца 1976-го, по крайней мере, на декабрь 1976-го в полку наряду с МиГ-23М/УБ еще числилось 6хСу-9 и 1 спарка.
301 иап - на Су-9, как минимум, с 02.1962-го, первые машины получали как раз из 22 гиап.
гораздо интереснее 865 иап, Су-9 там получали одними из последних в ПВО, и  все время их эксплуатации полк был смешанным, одновременно с Су-9 там были МиГ-17, Як-25М/28П, а в 1974/75 всю эту разношерстную компанию поменяли на Су-15ТМ/УМ...

----------


## muk33

> 22 гиап - на Су-9 с 03.1960 и, как минимум, до конца 1976-го, по крайней мере, на декабрь 1976-го в полку наряду с МиГ-23М/УБ еще числилось 6хСу-9 и 1 спарка.
> 301 иап - на Су-9, как минимум, с 02.1962-го, первые машины получали как раз из 22 гиап.
> гораздо интереснее 865 иап, Су-9 там получали одними из последних в ПВО, и  все время их эксплуатации полк был смешанным, одновременно с Су-9 там были МиГ-17, Як-25М/28П, а в 1974/75 всю эту разношерстную компанию поменяли на Су-15ТМ/УМ...


Судя по юбилейному выпуску к 70 летию 865 иап, там еще и МиГ-19 засветились....

----------


## Intruder

Павел а по Мариновке в свете Су-9 есть что-то?
Сроки службы? с  .....  по .......... гг?

----------


## PPV

> Павел а по Мариновке в свете Су-9 есть что-то?
> Сроки службы? с  .....  по .......... гг?


К сожалению, по Мариновке оч.мало. 767 иап перевооружен на Су-9 в 1960 году, машины были там, как минимум, до 1972 года...

----------


## Intruder

> К сожалению, по Мариновке оч.мало. 767 иап перевооружен на Су-9 в 1960 году, машины были там, как минимум, до 1972 года...


Павел! Попробую посмотреть кое-что по Мариновке! В смысле заводских номеров и сроков состояния их на вооружении в этом полку...........

----------


## An-Z

Выглядел ещё нумерок.. тот же полигон под Воронежом

----------


## FLOGGER

Так это же Су-7, по крайней мере, крыло.

----------


## Intruder

> Выглядел ещё нумерок.. тот же полигон под Воронежом


Однако!! Мне кажется, что крыло не Су-9 ( на Су-9 закрылок как скребок для снега-прямой)

пока писал флоггер уже все написал.....  И фюзеляж с этим номером оч. смахивает на Су-7.

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  так и есть.. Су-7 это, праздники блин..

----------


## lindr

Это Су-7Б, БМ пошли с 46-й серии

----------


## FLOGGER

Я обозначил  в общем, не вдаваясь в детали.

----------


## Intruder

> Я обозначил  в общем, не вдаваясь в детали.


Может быть кто-то располагает более подробной информацией по Су-9 в Елизово?!
Судя по тому сколько типов было на вооружении иап был смешанным,  а по сему - ВОПРОС:  Очевидно на вооружении полка была одна АЭ на Су-9?

----------


## OTTO

Когда я прибыл на Камчатку в 77 году местные прапора-аборигены рассказывали только про Як28,о Су9 никто не вспоминал

----------


## Intruder

> Когда я прибыл на Камчатку в 77 году местные прапора-аборигены рассказывали только про Як28,о Су9 никто не вспоминал


В 1975 там Су-9 точно не было. А тогда  когда-же они там были? Может в 60-х?
Аргументов достоверных о базировании Су-9 я не видел, так-же как и веских доводов, что они там были........
Примерно вот так!  Если у кого-то есть достоверная инфа о Су-9 в Елизово - поделитесь!!!!!

----------


## OTTO

Ну если они там и были,то непродолжительное время,или в плане опыта,или при перевооружении на 28-е чтобы не прерывать БД,а летать над 99% воды с одним движком не очень то.

----------


## Intruder

Уважаемый ОТТО!
Сегодня, по нашему общему разумению, стоит полагаться на достоверные факты по базированию конкретного типа на конкретном аэродроме и в определенный период времени! К великому сожалению на всевозможных форумах большая
часть "т.н. информации" содержат оч не много достоверной информации, подкрепленой какими либо документами.
Уповать на память (даже иногда и на свою) я бы не стал, потому, что сей инструмент случается подводит.
По Елизово я больше склоняюсь к попытке пробной эксплуатации Су-9 в Елизово в составе приблизительно одной АЭ.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 865 иап никогда не имел на вооружении Су-9.......





> Владимир! В 865 иап Су-9 таки были, как минимум, с 1963 по 1974-й, статью про этот полк можно посмотреть в АиК № 10/2011. М.Никольский пишет такие статьи уже не первый год, и пользуется официальными данными, из исторических формуляров полков...





> Может быть кто-то располагает более подробной информацией по Су-9 в Елизово?!
> Судя по тому сколько типов было на вооружении иап был смешанным,  а по сему - ВОПРОС:  Очевидно на вооружении полка была одна АЭ на Су-9?





> В 1975 там Су-9 точно не было. А тогда  когда-же они там были? Может в 60-х?
> Аргументов достоверных о базировании Су-9 я не видел, так-же как и веских доводов, что они там были........
> Примерно вот так!  Если у кого-то есть достоверная инфа о Су-9 в Елизово - поделитесь!!!!!





> По Елизово я больше склоняюсь к попытке пробной эксплуатации Су-9 в Елизово в составе приблизительно одной АЭ.


Знаток вы наш, с большой буквы... Я бы даже больше сказал, Догадун!
Кстати, как про Су-9 - так поделитесь с ним, а как к нему, мол поделись МиГ-25, так 20 баксов за негатив, ну продай хоть сканы МиГ-31 за сносные деньги, так нет же, не договоримся... Ну получайте тогда бесплатно из вышеуказанного первоисточника! И запомните, Владимир Николаевич, что в нашем увлечении нельзя всё измерять деньгами, выручать надо друг друга!

Выдержки, касающиеся Су-9, воспроизвожу дословно по написанному:

1962 год.
...Наряду с выполнением основной задачи, личный состав полка в течение октября, ноября и декабря месяцев переучивался на новую авиационную технику, при этом 17 летчиков вылетели самостоятельно на новом сверхзвуковом самолете СУ-9 по упражнению №11 включительно...

1963 год.
На 01.01.1963 в таблице подготовке Су-9 не значится.
По итогам 1963 года в той же таблице, подготовлено:
ДПМУ - 23 летчика на Су-9, 11 на Як-25М
ДСМУ - 25 и 10 соответственно,
НПМУ - 23 и 11,
НСМУ - 15 и 9.

1964 год.
...С боевого дежурства выполнено 328 боевых вылетов, в том числе 26 на Су-9, 132 на Як-25М с Елизово и 170 на МиГ-17 с аэродрома Ока (не знаю такого).
Таблица подготовки на конец года:
ДПМУ - 20 летчика на Су-9, 11 на Як-25М, 17 на МиГ-17.
ДСМУ - 20, 11 и 17 соответственно,
НПМУ - 20, 11, 17
НСМУ - 10, 11, 15

1965 год.
...В октябре месяце 1965 года в полк на вооружение 3 авиационной эскадрильи прибыли самые современные истребители-перехватчики Як-28П...
... В 1965 году 17 летчиков убывали в гор. Красноводск для выполнения стрельб с самолета Су-9 по мишени "Воздух-Воздух"...
... КП полка в совершенстве освоил вопросы управления и наведения истребителей-перехватчиков Су-9 на практическом потолке и Як-25М на малых высотах днем и ночью в ПМУ и СМУ, в условиях помех...
Таблица подготовки на конец года:
ДПМУ - 27 летчиков на Су-9, 11 на МиГ-17 (Як-25М на конец года уже не упоминается)
ДСМУ - 27 и 11 соответственно,
НПМУ - 25 и 11,
НСМУ - 25 и 8
... В 3 аэ на Як-28П 4 ДПМУ, НПМУ и НСМУ 1.

1966 год.
... В 1966 году 12 летчиков убывали в УКЦ гор. Красноводск для выполнения стрельб с самолета Су-9 ракетами "Воздух-Воздух" по воздушной мишени Ла-17. Кроме того, 13 летчиков выполнили боевые стрельбы ракетами "Воздух-Воздух" по воздушной мишени ПМ-6 с самолета Як-28П.
Таблица подготовки на конец года:
ДПМУ - 15 летчиков на Су-9, 15 на Як-28П
ДСМУ - 15 и 15 соответственно,
НПМУ - 15 и 15,
НСМУ - 15 и 15

1967 год.
... При планировании ... подготовки основное внимание было уделено... а также на методически грамотное переучивание летного состава 2 иаэ на самолеты Як-28П... В результате... летный состав 2 иаэ в количестве 10 человек закончил подготовку на самолете Як-28П... , летный состав 1 и 3 иаэ продолжает совершенствоваться в технике пилотирования и боевом применении на самолетах Су-9 и Як-28П...
В таблице налета указаны аж 5 типов - Су-9 и отдельно указывается Су-9У, Як-28П, МиГ-17 и УТИ МиГ-17. 
... С боевого дежурства выполнено 28 подъемов на Су-9, 100 на Як-28П, 1 на МиГ-17...
... 28 октября 1967 года на уничтожение АДА были подняты на МиГ-17 капитан Автушко, на Су-9 майор Лысюра и капитан Плахотник. Задача, поставленная летному составу на уничтожение аэростата, была выполнена...
Таблица подготовки на конец года:
ДПМУ - 14 летчиков на Су-9, 25 на Як-28П
ДСМУ - 14 и 25 соответственно,
НПМУ - 14 и 23,
НСМУ - 12 и 15.

1968 год.
... 1 аэ тип не указывается, 2 аэ Як-28П, 3 аэ не указывается.
... В связи с (длинная фраза про Чехословакию)... полк находился в повышенной боевой готовности. Боевое дежурство усиленным составом дежурных средств (4 Су-9 и 6 Як-28П в готовности №2, остальные экипажи в готовности №3)...
В таблице налета указаны снова Су-9 и Су-9У.
Таблица подготовки на конец года отсутствует.

1969 год.
... 1 аэ тип не указывается, 2 и 3 аэ Як-28П.
В таблице налета указаны снова Су-9 и Су-9У.
Таблица подготовки на конец года отсутствует.

1970 год.
... 1 аэ тип не указывается, 2 и 3 аэ Як-28П.
... В 1970 учебном году... проведены ЛТУ с каждой аэ, а на самолетах Су-9 с маневром на запасной аэродром Мильково (не знаю такой). 4 экипажа Як-28П выполнили маневр на аэродром Смирных (ну этот понятно, на Сахалине).
Таблица налета отсутствует.
Таблица подготовки на конец года отсутствует.

1971 год.
... 1 аэ тип не указывается, 2 и 3 аэ Як-28П.
... В 1971 учебном году... выполняя маневр на аэродром Мильково на самолетах Су-9 и Як-28П. Во время проведения ЛТУ полк совершил маневр на аэродром Кадала (надо же, тогда из самой Читы летали стрелять...), где выполнил практические стрельбы по мишени Ла-17...

1972 год - про типы вообще ни слова.

1973 год - про типы вообще ни слова, но указана авария Як-28П (срыв в штопор).

1974 год.
...Планирование боевой и политической подготовки было направлено на... переучивание 1 иаэ с самолетов Су-9 на самолеты Су-15ТМ, и 2 аэ с самолетов Як-28П на Су-15ТМ...

1975 год.
... Летный состав 1 аэ после теоретического переучивания был направлен на аэродром Золотая Долина для практического освоения самолета Су-15ТМ. В течение марта-апреля была успешно освоена техника пилотирования нового самолета днем в ПМУ и СМУ...
... 2 аэ после укомплектования летным составом и самолетами Су-15ТМ в августе месяце приступила к полетам с задачей...
... С 1 декабря полк заступил на БД (не указано никаких типов, получается, что переучились на ТМ и заступили на нем).
В тоже время указана катастрофа в 1975 году - Як-28П, капитан Авдусенко, старший лейтенант Протасов, перехват ночью на малой высоте.

Далее упоминаний Су-9 нет.
Итого - нехеровая такая "пробная" эксплуатация типа в полку в течение 11 лет, с дежурством, подтверждаемым боевым применением, стрельбами.

----------


## AkAr

Вот немного о моем 865 полку (скинуто из "замполитской справки" без изменений):                     865 иап в мирное и военное время

   Днем рождения части является 15 мая 1939 г, когда на основании решения Главного Военного Совета и приказа командующего ВВС 1-й отдельной армии, пять корпусных и армейских отрядов были объединены в полк. Отряды имели богатую историю, но ядром полка стал 12-я отдельная разведывательная эскадрилья, созданная в мае 1918 года из остатков личного состава и матчасти бывшего 12-го дивизиона и 10-го корпусного авиационного отряда, которые сражались на фронтах первой мировой войны. "В гражданскую войну эскадрилья воевала на Восточном фронте под Симбирском, Екатеринбургом, Курганом, где летчик Широков с летнабом Щербиной 15.08.1919г.на самолете "Фарман-30" в бою против трех самолетов противника совершили воздушный таран. В конце 1919 года эскадрилья участвует в боевых действиях на юго-западном фронте в районе Киева. В 1928 году за участие в ликвидации последствий наводнения в районе города Благовещенска постановлением ЦИК РСФСР эскадрилья была награждена Орденом Трудового Красного Знамени. В 1929 году эскадрилья принимает участие в боях на КВЖД, в 1938 году в разгроме самураев у озера Хасан.
    На момент формирования полк был вооружен самолетами Р-3 и переучивался на самолеты И-15 "БИС". В 1942г. полк перевооружился на самолеты И-16,а в1943-на ИЛ-2.  В октябре 1944 года, после переименования в 410-й штурмовой авиационный, полк перебазировался из Приморья на Камчатку в район г. Елизово и переучился на самолеты Р-63 "Кингкобра". В период с 9 августа по 3 сентября 1945 г. полк принимал участие в боевых действиях против японских милитаристов, освобождал острова Шумшу и Парамушир, за что приказом Главнокомандующего №372 от 23.08.1945 г. всему личному составу полка объявлена благодарность.
    В годы Великой Отечественной войны часть стала своего рода кузницей летных кадров, которые, пройдя подготовку в полку, отправлялись на фронт, где показывали образцы мужества и героизма. Так лейтенант Казаков под Сталинградом повторил подвиг Гастелло.
    В послевоенный период полк стал оснащаться реактивными истребителями МиГ-15. В 1957-58 г.г. самолетами Як-25 М, МиГ-19 ПМ, в 1963 г. самолетами Су-9, в 1963 г. - Як-28 П. В 1974 году полк переучился на сверхзвуковые истребители-перехватчики Су-15 ТМ, на которых летал до 1985 года, когда на смену им поступили самолеты МиГ-31. Всего за годы существования полка личным составом освоено 16 типов самолетов, начиная с поршневых УТ-2, Р-3 и заканчивая сверхзвуковыми Су-15 ТМ и МиГ-31.
                В годы холодной войны, когда усилилась конфронтация между СССР и США, летчики полка несли усиленную охрану воздушных границ страны и совершали успешные перехваты иностранных самолетов-разведчиков различных типов: RS-135 «Стратолифтер», R-3c «Орион», SR-71 «Блэк Бёрд». Так, только за период 1962-66 г.г., совершено 960 вылетов по реальным целям.
   Примеров блестящего владения авиационной техникой в полку много. В апреле 1955 года майор Рубцов на самолете МиГ-15 "БИС" в сложных метеоусловиях на высоте 12500 м перехватил и уничтожил самолет-нарушитель В-47,за что Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР был награжден орденом "Красного Знамени". 29.10.67 г. капитаном Автушко на самолете МиГ-17, майором Лисюра и капитаном Плахотник на самолете Су-9 уничтожен автоматически действующий аэростат. 3.07.73 г. капитаном Блиновым на высоте 21 км уничтожен иностранный разведывательный автоматический дрейфующий аэростат, за что Главнокомандующим войсками ПВО капитан Блинов награжден именным оружием. 
    Весной 1959 года впервые в условиях Крайнего Севера капитанами Баскаковым и Васильевым на самолете Як-25 м совершен беспосадочный перелет из аэродрома Елизово на аэродром Анадырь на Чукотке. В этом же году майор Панировский и старший лейтенант Каданцев на самолетах МиГ-19 с совершили перелет из Хабаровска через Охотское море на аэродром Елизово и были награждены Главкомом войсками ПВО ценными подарками.
В 1985 году две эскадрильи полка приступили к переучиванию на новую авиационную технику - самолет МиГ-31, а в 1989 году полк  в полном составе завершил переучивание на самолет МиГ-31.
Славные боевые традиции, заложенные предыдущими поколениями сохраняются  и приумножаются в наши дни. Так, 13.04.94 г. благодаря грамотным и умелым действиям экипажа МиГ-31 из дежурных сил в составе майора Пшигошева А.А. и капитана Величко В.В. предотвращено нарушение государственной границы РФ американским самолетом-нарушителем типа  «Цесна-550».
В конце июня 1998 года полк вошел в состав Морской  Авиации Тихоокеанского Флота под руководством  Объединенного Командования Войск и Сил на Северо-Востоке РФ. 1 апреля 2010г полк сокращен до эскадрильи, которая вошла в состав смешанной авиабазы 7060.С 18 июля 2011г ИАЭ передана в состав ВВС(с базированием в Елизово), где продолжает нести боевое дежурство по охране и обороне воздушных рубежей РФ по настоящее время.
        Саша, аэродром Мильково сегодня- это аэр. Пущино "Гравер", в наше время. Наш основной запасной аэродром, от нас на "север" с курсом 351 топать 128 км. В советское время был "подскоком" для стратегов.

----------


## николай-78

про Елизово с 81 по 85г в составе ВВС, перевооружение  на 31-е как и Сокол начали в составе ВВС, окончательно перевооружились на 31-е в 1990г т.к. одна эскадрилья на ДЗ

----------


## OTTO

Да,память уже не та.См.тут:865

----------


## AkAr

Николай, вы не угадали. От нас недавно ушли 2 летчика, которые в 87г. пришли лейтенантами, попали в "молодую" 3 аэ на Су-15е, для "влетанности". Пару лет провели на них, далее "простые"31е. А первые три ДЗшки у нас появились только в 2007г.после ржевского АРЗ, бывшие хотиловские

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А первые три ДЗшки у нас появились только в 2007г.после ржевского АРЗ, бывшие хотиловские


Значит бывшие моршанские, но это уже тема ветки по МиГ-31.

----------


## Intruder

А о Су-9 350, 64 иапов информацией ни кто не располагает?

----------


## SVVAULSH

> А о Су-9 350, 64 иапов информацией ни кто не располагает?


Сайт 64-го истребительного авиационного полка

----------


## Intruder

Спасибо за подсказку SVVAULSH!
По Су-9 оч мало.........   По Ту-128 оч. интересно.....!!!

----------


## Intruder

Кто-то располагает информацией по 767 иап в период состоянияния на вооружении Су-9???

----------


## Intruder

Для PPV 
Со скрипом "ржавой  памяти" и высушеных мозгов начало что-то проясняться по 765 иап 20 корпуса 4 ОА ПВО.

----------


## Саша 288

> С обозначениями ситуация следующая:
> Т-3 - первоначальное обозначение опытного самолета, а в дальнейшем - общее обозначение типа самолета.
> В ходе работ появились модификации, которые получили заводские (несекретные) обозначения Т-43 и Т-47.
> В 1958 году на базе этих модификаций было задано создание 2 комплексов перехвата, Т-3-51 и Т-3-8М, в качестве носителей были использованы соответственно Т-43 и Т-47. 
> После принятия на вооружение самолеты получили официальные (секретные) обозначения Су-9 и Су-11 соответственно, но в КБ продолжали широко использовать и прежние несекретные обозначения Т-43 и Т-47.
> Наряду с этим, была еще одна система обозначений, принятая на серийном заводе, там Су-9 обозначался "изд. 34", а Су-11 "изд. 36".


В Саваслейке например определение "изделие" использовалось наравне с фирменным ("секретным" - Су Як МиГ Ту)

Су-9 назывался изд.27!!!

----------


## Саша 288

> Не уверен.....   Ближние аэродромы на Су-9 Килпы, Лодейное поле....
> А вот Обозерка скорее всего Як-28П. А после МиГ-25П
> 
> А по Клину и Мариновке инфы нет?


В Клину стоял так называемый Третий полк Саваслейского центра...В начале 70-х им командовал п-к Ментюков: тот самый "капитан, по команде Савицкого шедший на таран Пауэрса под Свердловском"...
Он  как раз перегонял изд.27 с НАПО в Центр...Был в шинели как это бывает на перегонах...И оказался в месте сборки интересов...
Так вот, Клинский полк долётывал освоенные в двух основных полках Центра типы: Су-9(изд.27)...Як-28п(изд.40)...Су-15 (изд.37) -три эскадрильи,по типам
Кроме того, переменный состав Центра налётывал на его самолётах, для поддержки штанов...

----------


## PPV

> В Саваслейке например определение "изделие" использовалось наравне с фирменным ("секретным" - Су Як МиГ Ту)
> 
> Су-9 назывался изд.27!!!


Обозначение "изд. 27" использовалось на НАЗ только применительно к серийным Т-3 (ПТ-8) по № 02-10 включительно. 
Начиная с № 02-11, т.е. аккурат с первых машин, пошедших в строевые части, на заводе было введено обозначение "изд. 34", т.е. все Су-9 были "изд. 34"...

----------


## PPV

> В Клину стоял так называемый Третий полк Саваслейского центра...В начале 70-х им командовал п-к Ментюков: тот самый "капитан, по команде Савицкого шедший на таран Пауэрса под Свердловском"...
> Он  как раз перегонял изд.27 с НАПО в Центр...Был в шинели как это бывает на перегонах...И оказался в месте сборки интересов...
> Так вот, Клинский полк долётывал освоенные в двух основных полках Центра типы: Су-9(изд.27)...Як-28п(изд.40)...Су-15 (изд.37) -три эскадрильи,по типам
> Кроме того, переменный состав Центра налётывал на его самолётах, для поддержки штанов...


В Клину с 1958 по 1980 год стоял 592-й УИАП, организационно входивший в состав УКЦ - 148 ЦБП (Саваслейка). 
Ментюков никогда не командовал этим полком. Последние 3 командира полка по порядку:
А.В. Поташев (1966-73), А.А. Мельников (1973-78), А.В. Банников (1978-80)...

----------


## PPV

Позволю себе напомнить форумной братии о негромком юбилее: ровно 50 лет назад, в октябре 1962-го разразился т.н. "Карибский кризис".
Одно дело, когда слышишь об этом с экрана ТВ, как о событиях давно минувших дней, и совсем другое - когда читаешь реальные документы, относящиеся к той эпохе. Я столкнулся с этим, когда читал приказы по полкам, вооруженным Су-9 за 1962 год: за редким исключением, в большинстве частей, вооруженных этой машиной, все они были переведены на повышенные степени готовности, и это продолжалось вплоть до самого конца горячей фазы кризиса. Если в обычные дни на БД в дежурном звене стояло по 4 машины (из них 2 в усилении), то в эти дни на БД постоянно стояло по 10 машин в готовности № 2. Можно себе представить, что испытывали люди в те дни...

----------


## FLOGGER

У экипажей бомбардировщиков, я слышал, было  покруче. В смысле нервного напряжения.

----------


## Intruder

[QUOTE=сашка;61903] Ни в Сары-шагане ни в Толмачёво 
Су-9  с пушками не было и быть не МОГЛО!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Простите, а кто утверждал обратное?

----------


## Intruder

> Простите, а кто утверждал обратное?


 Вероятно "легенда о пушках на Су-9" идет вот отсюда!???

----------


## FLOGGER

Откуда идет "легенда" о пушках я знаю. Я у Вас спросил с чем связан Ваш пост №344?

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Intruder

> 


Евгений! Откуда эта спарочка? Информации нет?

----------


## Влад

> Евгений! Откуда эта спарочка? Информации нет?


У фото Су-9У есть автор - Василий Васильевич Скавыш, проживаюший ныне в Курске.

----------


## Intruder

Тогда на месте Евгения , я указал бы на этих фото автора.
А вопрос был  ... В каком полку снято???

----------


## An-Z

> У фото Су-9У есть автор - Василий Васильевич Скавыш, проживаюший ныне в Курске.


Василий Васильевич один из великих коллекционеров фотографий советской военной техники, большая часть его коллекции состоит из фотографий разных авторов,  поэтому хотелось бы уточнить, вы уверены, что эти фотографии сделаны лично Скавышем?

----------


## Влад

Да! Это одна из немногих собственных работ. По его словам он сделал фотографии брошенного Су-9У (приведенные фото не все)  при ремонте аэродрома под Москвой в средине восьмидесятых. Самолет был без двигателя и кресел. 
 Вы правы в том, что В.В. Скавыш великий энтузиаст авиации.

----------


## Huha

> Да! Это одна из немногих собственных работ. По его словам он сделал фотографии брошенного Су-9У (приведенные фото не все)  при ремонте аэродрома под Москвой в средине восьмидесятых. Самолет был без двигателя и кресел. 
>  Вы правы в том, что В.В. Скавыш великий энтузиаст авиации.


А фотографии этого брошенного Су-9У можно где-то посмотреть..? Очень интересная тема.

----------


## Влад

Будем надеяться,что Василий Васильевич заглянет на нашу ветку.

----------


## Huha

> Будем надеяться,что Василий Васильевич заглянет на нашу ветку.


+1

Василий Васильевич, будьте добры...

----------


## Евгений

Уважаемые форумчане. данные фото являются сканами с бумажных отпечатков ... которые ранее хранились в МФТИ ... но уже 4 месяца как уничтожены..... автор там  был не указан пардон...

----------


## Кацперский

> но уже 4 месяца как уничтожены


Удивительное дело. Нельзя было их отдать в какой-нибудь музей или даже частному лицу-фанату вроде Вас?

----------


## Евгений

> Удивительное дело. Нельзя было их отдать в какой-нибудь музей или даже частному лицу-фанату вроде Вас?


К сожалению не отдали. хотя я очень просил. Ответственный за них пошел на принцип. и пожег в костре.только через декана удалось выбить их на скан.

----------


## Кацперский

Всё это очень печально.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ответственный за них пошел на принцип. и пожег в костре.


Жлобы правят!

----------


## Intruder

Где взять данные по аварийности Су-9 в 4 ОА ПВО? Были на вооружении трех иапов Бобровка, Салка, Домбаровский.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

В бюллетенях по аварийности АПВО. Они не по армиям делились, а шли общей книжечкой по всей АПВО раз в период. Поквартально точно были. Плюс в телеграммах, это оперативная информация. Вам в Ебурге или Новосибе нужно поспрашивать.

----------


## Intruder

Саша спасибо! В ебурге все что могло гореть сожгли "хранить не где". Но попробую у дедков поспрошать "глядишь - чего и брякнет".  Хотя их остается все меньше и меньше...  По поиску информации о троицком иапе убедился!

----------


## николай-78

думаю секретчики особая каста, которые четко выполняли указания т.е.сжечь и ни как иначе. Тем более три указанных иапа перевооружены примерно до 80г, а там не найдешь ни чего-там четко выполнялись инструкции по утилизации.  Но т.к. полки ликвидирпованы все дела в Подольске.Искать можно в саваслейке, в твери. Но в новосибе можно не искать там теперь РТВ и 99% не найдете ни чего. Хотя можно поспрашивать на оставшийся 1%.

----------


## Intruder

Николай! Как раз в Н-сибирске в куче макулатуры я нашел по Су-9 много интересного...  И теперь базируясь на этой "макулатуре" из Нососибирска и Тагила + НАПО вырисовывается списочный состав Су-9 по полкам с заводскими номерами. Кое-что из этой моей "кухни" видел Саша Мелихов. Теперь эта "рыба" выросла в длину, ширину и высоту.

----------


## Igor_k

Морская Авиация у нас есть и будет! - Страница 5935 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Очень уж сурово тут о Су-9

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Морская Авиация у нас есть и будет! - Страница 5935 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
> Очень уж сурово тут о Су-9


По вашим настройкам авиафорума это 5935 страница, по моим 2972. На какой из 2972 страниц читать то об этом? Дайте более точную ссылку.

----------


## Igor_k

> По вашим настройкам авиафорума это 5935 страница, по моим 2972. На какой из 2972 страниц читать то об этом? Дайте более точную ссылку.


Странно,конечно.
У меня эта страница начинается - Питон -сегодня -01.26 и далее

----------


## Intruder

Кто-то располагает какой либо тнформацией о периоде эксплуатации Су-9 в 941 иап?

----------


## Intruder

Один из вариантов доработки ранних серий Су-9.

----------


## ПСП

Фото Су-9 №86 412-го ИАП, Домбаровский, лето 1972г. Из фотоархива Владимира Акулинина : 
http://ia116.mycdn.me/getImage?photo...26&photoType=3

----------


## Fencer

> Фото Су-9 №86 412-го ИАП, Домбаровский, лето 1972г. Из фотоархива Владимира Акулинина : 
> http://ia116.mycdn.me/getImage?photo...26&photoType=3


Я думаю,что не все форумчане зарегистрированы на сайте "Одноклассники".Не могли бы выложить фотографии здесь с указанием ссылки?

----------


## ПСП

Fencer, фото по ссылке не открывается??? Или что?   Если хотели увидеть весь фотоархив В.Акулинина, то это единственный снимок с Су-9, который там был.

----------


## Fencer

> Fencer, фото по ссылке не открывается??? Или что?   Если хотели увидеть весь фотоархив В.Акулинина, то это единственный снимок с Су-9, который там был.


Если не зарегистроваться на сайте "Одноклассники",то нет возможности по ссылке просмотреть фотографию,не зарегистровавшись на сайте "Одноклассники".Проще вам выложить фотографию с указанием ссылки.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Если не зарегистроваться на сайте "Одноклассники",то нет возможности по ссылке просмотреть фотографию,не зарегистровавшись на сайте "Одноклассники".Проще вам выложить фотографию с указанием ссылки.


Довольно странная ссылка. Ссылки на ОК имеют понятный адрес вообще-то. Простым нажатием открывается какой-то левый банер ОК без ссылки, а при "открыть в новом окне" - искомое фото. Причем на компе нет, а с планшета - да.

----------


## ПСП

Понял.     Фото Су-9 №86 412-го ИАП, Домбаровский, лето 1972г. Из фотоархива Владимира Акулинина

----------


## Intruder

> Понял.     Фото Су-9 №86 412-го ИАП, Домбаровский, лето 1972г. Из фотоархива Владимира Акулинина


заводской номер 0815313.

----------


## ПСП

Пара Су-9 из 22-го Гв.ИАП ПВО (№15 красный). Снято в Омске, зима 1975г.  Перегон с Центральной Угловой в Нижний Тагил на ремонт.  Из фотоархива Виктора Дмитриева.

----------


## PPV

ПСП, спасибо за фото. Фотографий Су-9, к сожалению, не так уж много...

----------


## ПСП

В 22-ом Гв.ИАП ПВО (Центральная Угловая) Су-9 находился на вооружении 1-ой и 2-й АЭ с 1960 по 1976 гг. В 3-ей АЭ были Як-25 с 1960 по 1976 гг.

----------


## Intruder

В связи с чем выполнялась доработка по усилению силового набора Ф-2?

----------


## Intruder

Cу-9 в 4 ОА ПВО состояли на вооружении в трех полках Бобровка, Домбаровский, Салка - соответственно 683 иап, 412 иап, 765 иап. Крайние летали до 1980 года в 765 иап 20 корпуса ПВО Салка. По эксплуатации в полках 4 ОА ПВО этих типов информация очень скудна, а порой и просто противоречива.....

----------


## ПСП

Думаю, Су-9 №27 красный (СГАУ(КуАИ) г.Самара) тоже с Бобровки. Либо с 683 иап, либо с БРАТ.

----------


## PPV

> Cу-9 в 4 ОА ПВО состояли на вооружении в трех полках Бобровка, Домбаровский, Салка - соответственно 683 иап, 412 иап, 765 иап. Крайние летали до 1980 года в 765 иап 20 корпуса ПВО Салка. По эксплуатации в полках 4 ОА ПВО этих типов информация очень скудна, а порой и просто противоречива.....


412 иап ПВО (Домбаровский) 
К 1960 году на вооружении полка МиГ-15бис/МиГ-17/П/ПФ.
Перевооружен на Су-9 в первой половине 1961 года. ЛП за время эксплуатации:
А Су-9 22.09.1962, ст. л-т И.З. Гандапас.
К Су-9 19.04.1963, к-н Г.И. Селявко
А Су-9 25.06.1963, м-р Р.И. Полудницын
А Су-9 12.01.1965
А Су-9 13.07.1965
А Су-9 18.01.1969 л-т А.С. Черняев
Перевооружен на МиГ-23М в 1978-79 г.г.


683 иап ПВО (Бобровка)
К 1961 году на вооружении полка МиГ-17/МиГ-19С/СВ/ПМ
Перевооружен на Су-9 в 1962 году. ЛП за время эксплуатации:
К Су-9 20.11.1965
К Су-9 28.05.1977
Перевооружен на МиГ-23 после 1978 года…


765 иап ПВО (Салка)
К 1960 году на вооружении полка МиГ-15бис
Перевооружен на Су-9 во второй половине 1961 года, ЛП за время эксплуатации:
К Су-9 20.05.1961, к-н Никифоров
А Су-9 11.07.1961, к-н Г.В. Абрамычев
К Су-9 18.10.1962, пп Б.К. Авдеев
ЛП Су-9 25.04.1963, к-н Беляев
А Су-9 22.10.1963, м-р Н.Г. Васильев
К Су-9 01.04.1964, к-н И.А. Тесленко
А Су-9У 08.08.1972
А Су-9У 10.07.1974
А Су-9 10.11.1977
Перевооружен после 1978 года…

----------


## Intruder

весной 1979 в 765 иап катапультировался из-за снежного заряда. Делал две попытки сесть....  летчик жив.

----------


## Intruder

> Думаю, Су-9 №27 красный (СГАУ(КуАИ) г.Самара) тоже с Бобровки. Либо с 683 иап, либо с БРАТ.    Вложение 59338 Вложение 59339 Вложение 59340


скорее всего с базы резерва

----------


## Intruder

765 иап ПВО (Салка)
Перевооружен на Су-9 во второй половине 1961 года 
на Су-9 летал до мая-июня 1980

----------


## ПСП

PPV, а по наличию МиГ-17/П/ПФ в 412 иап какая-нибудь информация у вас имеется???

----------


## PPV

> PPV, а по наличию МиГ-17/П/ПФ в 412 иап какая-нибудь информация у вас имеется???


По состоянию на 01.05.1960 в 412 иап числилось 3/11 МиГ-17, 2/0 МиГ-17П и 5/2 МиГ-17ПФ...

----------


## Intruder

Ранний вариант крыла Су-9 до сер 0315301 с "клыками" на крыле и 2-мя пилонами под ракеты....

----------


## Intruder

ВОПРОС ФОРУМЧАНАМ!!!
Существует-ли реестр Су-9 и Су-11?  Если существует, то где можно взглянуть...  (хотя-бы фрагметн).

----------


## lindr

У меня есть нечто похожее на реестр, но выглядит очень убого *(мало данных и много ошибок)*

0015301		№153	00	01	02.57	СССР		ПТ-8
0015302		№153	00	02	1957	СССР		ПТ-8
0015303		№153	00	03	1957	СССР		ПТ-8
0115303		№153	01	03	02.58	СССР		Т-43-2
0315319		№153	03	19		СССР	32	ШМАС
0315322		№153	03	22		СССР	33	ШМАС
0415305	Т-43-5	№153	04	05		СССР		рекордный
0415317		№153	04	17		СССР		Т-43-12
0515309		№153	05	09		СССР	34	ШМАС
0615308		№153	06	08	08.59	СССР	63	Монино
0615310		№153	06	10		СССР		ЛЛ крыло Т-4
0615312		№153	06	12	??.07.59	СССР	02	ШМАС, Элекстросталь
0715302		№153	07	02		СССР		доп. баки
0715315		№153	07	15		СССР	33	ШМАС
0815301		№153	08	01		СССР		849-й ИАП
0815313		№153	08	13		СССР	86	412-й ИАП
0815337		№153	08	37		СССР	31	ШМАС
0815338		№153	08	38		СССР		849-й ИАП
0815348		№153	08	48		СССР	10	849-й ИАП, Красногорск
0815368		№153	08	68		СССР		849-й ИАП
0915310		№153	09	10		СССР		правый стаб на 11-??
0915316		№153	09	16		СССР		22-й ГвИАП потерян 1966
0915325		№153	09	25		СССР	16	ШМАС, Ливны
0915336		№153	09	36		СССР		849-й ИАП
1015333		№153	10	33		СССР	69	849-й ИАП
1015341		№153	10	41		СССР	20	849-й ИАП
1015342		№153	10	42		СССР		849-й ИАП
1015359		№153	10	59		СССР	20	849-й ИАП
1015365		№153	10	65		СССР	33	849-й ИАП
1015383		№153	10	83	31.10.60	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 22.09.61
1015389		№153	10	89	03.10.60	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 19.04.61
1015394		№153	10	94		СССР		849-й ИАП
1015397		№153	10	97		СССР		849-й ИАП
1115310		№153	11	10		СССР		Т43-15 scramble
1115323		№153	11	23		СССР		849-й ИАП
1215320		№153	12	20		СССР	18	849-й ИАП
1215393		№153	12	93		СССР	93	ЛЛ передн оперение
1315301		№153	13	01		СССР		849-й ИАП
1315345		№153	13	45		СССР		849-й ИАП
1315349		№153	13	49		СССР	34	Генгорка, Херсон
1315365		№153	13	65		СССР	29	849-й ИАП
1315378		№153	13	78		СССР		849-й ИАП
1315388		№153	13	88	28.12.61	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 16.05.68
1315390		№153	13	90		СССР	35	Белоруссия, Климовичи
1315394		№153	13	94		СССР	24	849-й ИАП
1415302		№153	14	02		СССР		849-й ИАП
1415310		№153	14	10	29.12.61	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 10.04.68
1415328		№153	14	28		СССР	34	Белоруссия, Барсуки
1415343		№153	14	43		СССР	10	
1415345		№153	14	45		СССР	04	Белоруссия Кричев
1415351		№153	14	51		СССР		прямоугольный люк с левой стороны перед килем с этого номера
1415358		№153	14	58		СССР		манометры кислородной подпиткис с этого номера
1415366		№153	14	66		СССР	05	Смоленская обл
1415370		№153	14	70		СССР		849-й ИАП
1515321		№153	15	21		СССР	11	ШМАС
1515342		№153	15	42		СССР		849-й ИАП
1515343		№153	15	43		СССР		849-й ИАП

109000001		№30	00	01	1959	СССР	30	ШМАС
109000002		№30	00	02	1959	СССР	29	ШМАС
109000103		№30	01	03	1959	СССР		Т-43-15
100000308		№30	03	08	1960	СССР	51	ШМАС Опытный контейнер ТП
100000510		№30	05	10	1960	СССР	07	Саваслейка
100000603		№30	06	03	1960	СССР	61	100Л ЛЛ
100000610		№30	06	10	1960	СССР	61	

111001017	У	№30	10	17	1961	СССР		ЛИИ
111001018	У	№30	10	18	1961	СССР		ЛИИ
112001301	У	№30	13	01	1962	СССР		Л.07-10 потерян 1982
112001310	У	№30	13	10	1962	СССР		ЛИИ
11?001609	У	№30	16	09	196?	СССР	50	

						СССР		потерян 19.11.59
						СССР		61-й ИАП потерян 08.03.60
						СССР		201-й ИАП потерян 1962
						СССР		61-й ИАП потерян 30.05.63
						СССР		потерян 20.04.64
						СССР		64-й ИАП потерян 20.05.65
						СССР		849-й ИАП авария 14.08.65
						СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 30.08.66
						СССР		64-й ИАП потерян 04.05.67
						СССР		64-й ИАП потерян 04.05.67
						СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 19.01.68
						СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 26.06.70
						СССР		201-й ИАП потерян 20.06.72
						СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 08.01.74
						СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 17.09.76
						СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 10.12.76
	У	№30				СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 18.04.79

0115301		№153	01	01	07.62	СССР	36	ШМАС прототип Т-47 Сокол-2К потерян 31.10.62
0115302		№153	01	02	1962	СССР		опытный
0115307		№153	01	03	1963	СССР	14	Монино
0115308		№153	01	08	1963	СССР		
0115309		№153	01	09	1963	СССР	35	ШМАС Т-47-4, крыло с клыком
0115310		№153	01	10	1963	СССР	10	
0215302		№153	02	02	1963	СССР		Т-47-5 с РЛС Орел
0715348		№153	07	48		СССР	10	
1015351		№153	10	51		СССР		
						СССР		потерян 13.09.62

----------


## Intruder

Получается, что достоверных данных по этой машине не очень много?

----------


## AndyM

добавлять:
1015322 Ветлужский (65 синий)
1015382 Талаги (27 красный)
1115356 Цементный

----------


## Intruder

> добавлять:
> 1015322 Ветлужский (65 синий)
> 1015382 Талаги (27 красный)
> 1115356 Цементный


Это памятники?  Ветлужский-это где?

----------


## Intruder

А информации по эксплуатации в войсках случайно нет?

----------


## AndyM

> Это памятники?  Ветлужский-это где?


57.20764, 45.13806

----------


## Intruder

Данные по 849 иап Купино за какой период?[QUOTE=lindr;119564]У меня есть нечто похожее на реестр, но выглядит очень убого *(мало данных и много ошибок)*

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 из 22 ГвИАП ПВО  (Центральная Угловая)   :

----------


## Intruder

Значит в составе 22 гиап было две АЭ на Су-9?

----------


## Белев

> Значит в составе 22 гиап было две АЭ на Су-9?


Подтверждаю, что две (служил на Ц.Угловой в 1958-1962 гг, позже вплоть до 1971 г. регулярно посещал 22 иап). Третья АЭ  - Як-25м (пришла из Шяуляя).  Кратковременно была еще одна АЭ на МиГ-17 (без летчиков).

----------


## ПСП

На лето 1972 года в составе 412 иап ПВО тоже было две аэ на Су-9. И одна аэ на МиГ-17\ПФ.  В это время там случилась авария Су-9. При посадке произошло разрушение правого основного колеса, самолёт выкатился с ВПП, разрушено крыло.

----------


## Intruder

> На лето 1972 года в составе 412 иап ПВО тоже было две аэ на Су-9. И одна аэ на МиГ-17ПФ.  В это время там случилась авария Су-9. При посадке произошло разрушение правого основного колеса, самолёт выкатился с ВПП, разрушено крыло.


В 412 иап Домбаровский в 1972 году МиГ-17ПФ не числились. Полк в полном составе 3-х аэ летал на Су-9.  Или я не прав?

----------


## Intruder

> Подтверждаю, что две (служил на Ц.Угловой в 1958-1962 гг, позже вплоть до 1971 г. регулярно посещал 22 иап). Третья АЭ  - Як-25м (пришла из Шяуляя).  Кратковременно была еще одна АЭ на МиГ-17 (без летчиков).


Т.е. при Вас начиналось перевооружение на Су-9. Не могли-бы Вы вспомнить когла и и откуда поступила в полк новая матчасть. Имеется ввиду Су-9.....

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 №03 (красный) в музее ВВС СФ.      avp23649 - Музей ВВС Северного Флота, пос. Сафоново, ангар, часть 2.

----------


## OKA

> Су-9 №03 (красный) в музее ВВС СФ.      avp23649 - Музей ВВС Северного Флота, пос. Сафоново, ангар, часть 2.
> 
> Вложение 63768 Вложение 63769 Вложение 63770 Вложение 63771 Вложение 63767


Спасибо за линк на интересный журнал! Познавательно!

----------


## Intruder

> Су-9 №03 (красный) в музее ВВС СФ.      avp23649 - Музей ВВС Северного Флота, пос. Сафоново, ангар, часть 2.
> 
> Вложение 63768 Вложение 63769 Вложение 63770 Вложение 63771 Вложение 63767


Скорее всего машина из Килп-Ярва.......

----------


## Белев

> Т.е. при Вас начиналось перевооружение на Су-9. Не могли-бы Вы вспомнить когла и и откуда поступила в полк новая матчасть. Имеется ввиду Су-9.....


Во все части 11 ОА ПВО (Хабаровск) самолеты  Су-9 поступали из Новосибирского авиазавода (№153, п.я. 202), Су-9 У - с Московского №30 (Су-7У из Комсомольска).
Первую эскадрилью Су-9 в 22 гиап (Ц.Угловая) перегнали в марте 1960 г., это были машины 8 и 9 серий. Спустя несколько месяцев перегнали вторую эскадрилью - машины 11 серии.
С интервалом в года два перевооружился на Су-9 301 иап (10 Участок), самолеты 13 серии. И примерно через такой же временной интервал Су-9 получил 865 иап (Елизово) - 15 серия. Позже самолеты из 22 гиап попадали в 301 иап. Примерно так сохранилось в памяти (ведь прошло с тех пор полвека, да и мне самому уже 80-й год, в памяти многое перемешалось.)

----------


## Intruder

> Во все части 11 ОА ПВО (Хабаровск) самолеты  Су-9 поступали из Новосибирского авиазавода (№153, п.я. 202), Су-9 У - с Московского №30 (Су-7У из Комсомольска).
> Первую эскадрилью Су-9 в 22 гиап (Ц.Угловая) перегнали в марте 1960 г., это были машины 8 и 9 серий. Спустя несколько месяцев перегнали вторую эскадрилью - машины 11 серии.
> С интервалом в года два перевооружился на Су-9 301 иап (10 Участок), самолеты 13 серии. И примерно через такой же временной интервал Су-9 получил 865 иап (Елизово) - 15 серия. Позже самолеты из 22 гиап попадали в 301 иап. Примерно так сохранилось в памяти (ведь прошло с тех пор полвека, да и мне самому уже 80-й год, в памяти многое перемешалось.)


Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ!  Вашей памяти можно позавидовать.
С уважением,

----------


## ПСП

> В 412 иап Домбаровский в 1972 году МиГ-17ПФ не числились. Полк в полном составе 3-х аэ летал на Су-9.  Или я не прав?


Уточнил:  Две аэ на Су-9 и одна аэ на МиГ-17. МиГ-17 были обычные и с РЛС.  Со слов очевидца, который был в 412 иап на сборах в июле 1972г.

----------


## Intruder

> Уточнил:  Две аэ на Су-9 и одна аэ на МиГ-17. МиГ-17 были обычные и с РЛС.  Со слов очевидца, который был в 412 иап на сборах в июле 1972г.


412 иап полк 3-х эскадрильного состава на Су-9. 
Если только эта одна АЭ на МиГ-17 была предназначена для переподготовки летчиков (офицеров запаса) закончивших УАЦ ДОСААФ.

----------


## ПСП

> 412 иап полк 3-х эскадрильного состава на Су-9.


Уточнил ещё у одного человека (лётчика), он был там в 1977г :  
  В 412 иап ПВО (Домбаровский) было две аэ на Су-9 и одна аэ на МиГ-17.  Так же был укомплектован и 683 иап ПВО в Бобровке - две аэ на Су-9 и одна аэ на МиГ-17.

   Думаю, что самолёты Су-9 №27(красный) и МиГ-17 №21(красный), которые стояли в СГАУ (КуАИ), принадлежали 683 иап ПВО (Бобровка). Полк имел бортовые номера красного цвета.

----------


## ПСП

> 0915316 №153 09 16 СССР 22-й ГвИАП потерян 1966


Су-9 №16(красный) в 22 ГвИАП.

----------


## PPV

> Су-9 №16(красный) в 22 ГвИАП.


Это не 09-16 точно. Тот потерпел катастрофу 23.03.1964, самолет при падении взорвался, летчик погиб.
Про ЛП в 22 гиап в 1966 году у меня сведений нет.
Бортовой N 16 в 22 гиап возможно имел N 11-37, однако относительно того, что с ним было ЛП у меня сведений также не имеется...

----------


## PPV

> Уточнил:  Две аэ на Су-9 и одна аэ на МиГ-17. МиГ-17 были обычные и с РЛС.  Со слов очевидца, который был в 412 иап на сборах в июле 1972г.


При перевооружении, по состоянию на 01.05.1961, в полку действительно были 2 аэ на Су-9 и 1 - на МиГ-17. Про более поздние времена у меня сведений пока нет...

----------


## Intruder

> При перевооружении, по состоянию на 01.05.1961, в полку действительно были 2 аэ на Су-9 и 1 - на МиГ-17. Про более поздние времена у меня сведений пока нет...


В 1975 году на дальней стоянке "в углу" стояли под чехлами три МиГ-17, но это не значит,что они были в составе полка.....    Миг-17 попали в Домбаровский помимо ранних своих, еще и из полка в Троицке. По  состоянию на 01.05.1961 абсолютно согласен с PVV....   А вот на 01.01.72 - оч большие сомнения...........
Очевидец видимо из Троицкого АТУ-ГА............

----------


## ПСП

Intruder, а сообщение №413 (выше) Вы не заметили, очевидно...

Ещё процитирую сообщение с ветки 412 иап Домбаровский :  " Служил с 1973 по 1975 г. МиГ-17, отличная летная подготовка, налет за год 130 часов, к-р иап п-к Вершинин, зам по ЛП Зарубин Н. М., к-р АЭ п/п-к Мокеев "
Взято тут : http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?65.146148




> Миг-17 попали в Домбаровский помимо ранних своих, еще и из полка в Троицке.


А откуда они ещё могли попасть... Как они "свои" образовались???

----------


## Intruder

До перевооружения на Су-9 412 иап летал на МиГ-17

----------


## Белев

> Это не 09-16 точно. Тот потерпел катастрофу 23.03.1964, самолет при падении взорвался, летчик погиб.
> Про ЛП в 22 гиап в 1966 году у меня сведений нет.
> Бортовой N 16 в 22 гиап возможно имел N 11-37, однако относительно того, что с ним было ЛП у меня сведений также не имеется...


Ответственно подтверждаю, что это действительно не 0915316 (хотя бортовой номер действительно 16, заводской не знаю, возможно и 11-37). Это авария 26.3.65 г. Летчик зам. к-ра полка Караулов Николай Федорович прекратил взлет в самом конце разбега из-за падения тяги двигателя. Самолет выкатился за пределы аэродрома, фюзеляж переломился прямо на дорожном полотне шоссе Владивосток-Хабаровск. Летчик получил травму позвоночника, был списан. Встречался с ним в конце 1970-х гг в Армавире.
А самолет Су-9 0915316 потерпел катастрофу (датой не располагаю, помню, что ранней весной в первой половине 1960-х. Вероятно действительно 23.3.64 г.) недалеко от аэродрома Ц.Угловая (около 10 км.,селение Соловей Ключ). Летчик ст. л-т (фамилии не помню, не из стартового состава полка на Су-9, а из второго потока) не знал его, поскольку уже в ЦУ не служил. В обоих случаях участвовал в расследовании ЛП. Похоже, что показанные  в п.414 фото из моего архива.

----------


## PPV

> Ответственно подтверждаю, что это действительно не 0915316 (хотя бортовой номер действительно 16, заводской не знаю, возможно и 11-37). Это авария 26.3.65 г. Летчик зам. к-ра полка Караулов Николай Федорович прекратил взлет в самом конце разбега из-за падения тяги двигателя. Самолет выкатился за пределы аэродрома, фюзеляж переломился прямо на дорожном полотне шоссе Владивосток-Хабаровск. Летчик получил травму позвоночника, был списан. Встречался с ним в конце 1970-х гг в Армавире.
> А самолет Су-9 0915316 потерпел катастрофу (датой не располагаю, помню, что ранней весной в первой половине 1960-х. Вероятно действительно 23.3.64 г.) недалеко от аэродрома Ц.Угловая (около 10 км.,селение Соловей Ключ). Летчик ст. л-т (фамилии не помню, не из стартового состава полка на Су-9, а из второго потока) не знал его, поскольку уже в ЦУ не служил. В обоих случаях участвовал в расследовании ЛП. Похоже, что показанные  в п.414 фото из моего архива.


Вот теперь я нашел данные по этому ЛП. Это N 14-30, борт действительно N 16, но он числится не за 22 гиап, а за 301 иап. Подробностей, к сожалению нет, дата происшествия совпадает, при этом написано, что оно относится к в/ч 65383, но в Центральной-Угловой. Вот такой вот "винегрет" Надеюсь на то, что Вы внесете ясность в то, где и как на самом деле это произошло.
А относительно N 09-16, там погиб капитан В.Д. Державин...

----------


## Intruder

Именно благодаря таким ветеранам как Белев и их памяти исчезают "белые пятна" в истории.....
Огромное спасибо Вам от форумчан!
С уважением и признательностью,
Intruder

----------


## Белев

> Вот теперь я нашел данные по этому ЛП. Это N 14-30, борт действительно N 16, но он числится не за 22 гиап, а за 301 иап. Подробностей, к сожалению нет, дата происшествия совпадает, при этом написано, что оно относится к в/ч 65383, но в Центральной-Угловой. Вот такой вот "винегрет" Надеюсь на то, что Вы внесете ясность в то, где и как на самом деле это произошло.
> А относительно N 09-16, там погиб капитан В.Д. Державин...


К сожалению, уточнить заводской номер бортового №16 (с переломленным фюзеляжем) не могу. Но гарантирую, что  не 14-30 (!). В 22 полку машин 14 серии не было. А в 301 иап (10 Уч-к) были. По этому же 301 иап могу подтвердить катастрофу Су-9  1315392  6.3.1964 г (Летчик  Карлен Благовидов. После взлета в наборе высоты заклинило двигатель из-за отказа маслосистемы- КПД: заклинивание маслонасоса на непрогретом двигателе).
В отношении летчика на 09-16 Державина подтверждаю такую фамилию в памяти.
По 865 иап (Елизова) есть подтверждение (но без номера и точной даты, кажется, что поздней весной или в самом начале лета) катастрофы Су-9 в 1965 году.  Летчик майор Лопата, на посадке - снижении.
Попытаюсь связаться с здравствующими сослуживцами и хоть что-то еще восстановить.

----------


## PPV

> К сожалению, уточнить заводской номер бортового №16 (с переломленным фюзеляжем) не могу. Но гарантирую, что  не 14-30 (!). В 22 полку машин 14 серии не было. А в 301 иап (10 Уч-к) были. По этому же 301 иап могу подтвердить катастрофу Су-9  1315392  6.3.1964 г (Летчик  Карлен Благовидов. После взлета в наборе высоты заклинило двигатель из-за отказа маслосистемы- КПД: заклинивание маслонасоса на непрогретом двигателе).
> В отношении летчика на 09-16 Державина подтверждаю такую фамилию в памяти.
> По 865 иап (Елизова) есть подтверждение (но без номера и точной даты, кажется, что поздней весной или в самом начале лета) катастрофы Су-9 в 1965 году.  Летчик майор Лопата, на посадке - снижении.
> Попытаюсь связаться с здравствующими сослуживцами и хоть что-то еще восстановить.


Вы, по видимому, невнимательно прочитали мой пост. Я нигде не утверждал, что Су-9 № 14-30 состоял на учете 22 гиап, более того, я прямо написал, что он числится за 301 иап. Однако местом ЛП в данном случае назван именно аэродром Ц-Угловая, по всей видимости, самолет был по каким-то причинам был перебазирован туда с 10-го участка.
Про Су-9 № 13-92 наши данные немного разнятся, ЛП у нас квалифицировано как авария, и произошла она не в наборе высоты, а на посадке, причиной назван помпаж двигателя из-за отказа датчика ДССБ-3,4.
Из ЛП в 865 иап в 1965 году у меня есть данные только по одному: Су-9 № 15-39, авария 22.01.1965 года...

----------


## Белев

> Вы, по видимому, невнимательно прочитали мой пост. Я нигде не утверждал, что Су-9 № 14-30 состоял на учете 22 гиап, более того, я прямо написал, что он числится за 301 иап. Однако местом ЛП в данном случае назван именно аэродром Ц-Угловая, по всей видимости, самолет был по каким-то причинам был перебазирован туда с 10-го участка.
> Про Су-9 № 13-92 наши данные немного разнятся, ЛП у нас квалифицировано как авария, и произошла она не в наборе высоты, а на посадке, причиной назван помпаж двигателя из-за отказа датчика ДССБ-3,4.
> Из ЛП в 865 иап в 1965 году у меня есть данные только по одному: Су-9 № 15-39, авария 22.01.1965 года...


По аварии бортового №16 пока ничего конкретизировать не берусь, пока придерживаюсь высказанного ранее. Попытаюсь привлечь к уточнению деталей других "современников".
По 13-92 подтверждаю катастрофу (л-к Благовидов) 6.3.64 НА ВЗЛЕТЕ.  Возможно расхождения связаны с переплетением событий с участием одного и того же летчика - предшествовавшей аварией К.Благовидова (по ней сведениями не располагаю, в расследовании не участвовал, был в отпуске).

----------


## Fencer

На территории ставропольской школы установили советский истребитель-перехватчик СУ-9

----------


## Intruder

> На территории ставропольской школы установили советский истребитель-перехватчик СУ-9


Хорошо,что не пустили под "нож"..........

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 в Сальске. Лето 1970г :

----------


## Intruder

В Сальск ероятно машины пригоняли для ознакомления.....  
В перечне полков на Су-9 он отсутствует.

----------


## ПСП

> В Сальск ероятно машины пригоняли для ознакомления.....  
> В перечне полков на Су-9 он отсутствует.


В Сальске в 218 уап Ставропольского ВВАУЛ было три эскадрильи. Одна на МиГ-17, одна на Су-9 и одна на Су-15.
Со слов лётчика (тогда курсанта): "  в Сальске был учебный полк Ставропольского ВВАУЛ, т.к. у них еще не было курсантов 4-го курса , на Су-9 летали мы - курсанты 4-го курса АВВАКУЛа.
В 1969г на Су-15 и Су-9 летали  4-ый курс  АВВАКУЛа, но очень мало, а в 1970г  наша группа (15чел.) летала только на Су-9, на Су-15 летали  инструктора​. Группа была экспериментальной - после Л-29 (без МиГ-17) сразу на Су-9. Эксперимент удался, только двоих перевели на МиГ-17. Налетали (на Су-9) по 70 часов, из них половина на боевом. "

----------


## Intruder

> В Сальске в 218 уап Ставропольского ВВАУЛ было три эскадрильи. Одна на МиГ-17, одна на Су-9 и одна на Су-15.
> Со слов лётчика (тогда курсанта): "  в Сальске был учебный полк Ставропольского ВВАУЛ, т.к. у них еще не было курсантов 4-го курса , на Су-9 летали мы - курсанты 4-го курса АВВАКУЛа.
> В 1969г на Су-15 и Су-9 летали  4-ый курс  АВВАКУЛа, но очень мало, а в 1970г  наша группа (15чел.) летала только на Су-9, на Су-15 летали  инструктора​. Группа была экспериментальной - после Л-29 (без МиГ-17) сразу на Су-9. Эксперимент удался, только двоих перевели на МиГ-17. Налетали (на Су-9) по 70 часов, из них половина на боевом. "


Принял к сведению..... Спасибо!  Су-9 поступили в Сальск в 1969 году (по данным инета).

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 №52 "Сокол" (Нижний Тагил), 1976-1978гг.

----------


## Intruder

> Су-9 №52 "Сокол" (Нижний Тагил), 1976-1978гг.


Для ПСП: Таких фото с Салки у меня нет. Хотя живу рядом.  Спасибо! А кто на фото?
Вроде-бы одно лицо очень знакомо по 3 зоне.

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 №77 из 28 иап ПВО (Кричев) :

----------


## Intruder

> Су-9 из 28 иап ПВО (Кричев) :


правое фото Су-9 бн 74  179 гиап Красноводск.....

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Ремонт Су-9 на 514 АРЗ, из архива завода.
ОАО «514 авиационный ремонтный завод».

----------


## Intruder

> Ремонт Су-9 на 514 АРЗ, из архива завода.
> ОАО «514 авиационный ремонтный завод».


Нет-ли у Вас контактов с производственным отделом 514 АРЗ?
Пытался связаться с ними, но без результата. Вопросы по ремонту Су-9, Су-9У, Су-11.
Работал на 806 АРЗ  аэр Салка.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Увы, сам бы хотел такие контакты ) для реестра Ту-128.
Есть имхо, что только с ветеранами говорить, а документов не сохранилось. Не хочется, правда, пока в это верить...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Увы, сам бы хотел такие контакты ) для реестра Ту-128.


Ту-128 ремонтировали еще на новосибирском АРЗ, номер в\ч не помню, хотя был там почти месяц.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Ту-128 ремонтировали еще на новосибирском АРЗ, номер в\ч не помню, хотя был там почти месяц.


Точно! Это вселяет новую надежду ). И Су-9 с 11 там же, кстати.
26 АРЗ, в/ч 13838: Путешествие из деревни в город / Общество / Советская Сибирь.

Вот ещё интересное, перепощено с Avia.ru, но в итоге более содержательная ветка: http://pvo.forum24.ru/?1-8-0-00000005-000-10001-0.
"На каникулах после окончания 9-го класса мне удалось поработать на разборке Су-9х. А после школы -сомнений не было - жизнь будет связана с авиацией. Два года я проработал слесарем по ремонту самолетных агрегатов на АРЗ и готовился к поступлению в МАИ. В те годы (1973-1975) в ремонт поступали Су-9 и Су-15 . В месяц ремонтировалось 5-7 самолетов, в пропорции 40 и 60%. За годы учебы в институте на АРЗ освоили ремонт Су-15ТМ и Су-11. Су-9 передавались на базу хранения, которая находилась там же, где ранее размещалась ТЭЧ 23ИАП. Во Ржев, на аэродром я попал только в 1987году.Бывшие рулежки и даже прилегающая к ТЭЧ роща были завалены обломками Су-9-х. Стало обидно за эту машину. Су-9 оставвался в тени других самолетов но верой и правдой нес службу почти 20 лет. Промелькнул и погас, закрыв драматические страницы книги, создания и эксплуатации. Теперь после стольких лет пытаясь по крохам воссоздать облик этой гордой птицы- Су-9, выпускавшийся двумя заводами ,понял что даже на одном - в Новосибирске он сильно отличалися друг от друга (до 11 и с 11 серий). Доработки в эксплуатации также изменили его облик. А "спарка"- это и вовсе вещь в себе. Достоверных чертежей, поверте мне, вы не найдете в авиационной литературе."

----------


## FLOGGER

Пошел по вашей ссылке и увидел там такую картинку. Подписано "Кабина Су-9 (приборная доска)". Но это же чушь, не может быть у Су-9 такой кабины. Там вариометр на 30 метров всего. Фото прилагаю.

----------


## Intruder

Это далеко не перехватчик Су-9. Вероятно это кабина опытного Су-9 с 2-мя движками на крыле.......

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вероятно это кабина опытного Су-9 с 2-мя движками на крыле.......


Совершенно верно. Это кабина СУ-9 (первого), т. н. самолет "К".

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги подскажите. 
в некоторых изданиях фигурирует модификация Су-9Б (бомбардировочный). Была такая или "байки авиаторов"?

----------


## PPV

> Коллеги подскажите. 
> в некоторых изданиях фигурирует модификация Су-9Б (бомбардировочный). Была такая или "байки авиаторов"?


Не было такого...

----------


## FLOGGER

> в некоторых изданиях фигурирует модификация Су-9Б (бомбардировочный).


Саша, привет. Я тоже такое встречал, этим, по-моему, немцы в своих книжках баловались. Но никогда этим не заморачивался, т. к. был уверен, что это чушь. Кстати, по-моему, они это "Б" никак не расшифровывали,  т. е. намек на "бомбер" я не встречал.
P.S. Что-то давно тебя тут не было видно. Не интересно стало?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> ... Кстати, по-моему, они это "Б" никак не расшифровывали,  т. е. намек на "бомбер" я не встречал.


Вероятно, это Su-9В — симбиоз с Fishpot-B, обозначением в НАТО (Fishpot-A обозначали Т-3).

----------


## F378

лет 20 назад покупал модель ,на коробке было обозначено "sukhoi su-9b" ,а вразных публикациях и статьях подобного обозначения не встречал никогда. Видимо это прихоть производителей модели ,типа раз есть су-7б ,значит есть и су-9б

----------


## Intruder

> лет 20 назад покупал модель ,на коробке было обозначено "sukhoi su-9b" ,а вразных публикациях и статьях подобного обозначения не встречал никогда. Видимо это прихоть производителей модели ,типа раз есть су-7б ,значит есть и су-9б


ППВ уже ответил! Су-9, Су-9У и все.....

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, по-моему, они это "Б" никак не расшифровывали,  т. е. намек на "бомбер" я не встречал.


Валера ошибки к сожалению встречаются.
........высотную аппаратуру связи ККО-2 ??????

----------


## FLOGGER

Обалдеть, и здесь Су-9Б!

----------


## OKA

Встретилось, может боян : 



"фото открывается (1800×1605)
ОПИСАНИЕ: Сверхзвуковой истребитель-перехватчик Су-9 с двигателем АЛ-7Ф, зимой, ночью под снегопадом на аэродроме с подвешенными ракетами воздух-воздух в лучах прожектора, лётчик в кабине, техник на стремянке.

ОРИГИНАЛЬНАЯ ПОДПИСЬ: "Подготовка самолёта к вылету в Заполярье". ФОТО: ЧЕПИГА В."

живой журнал Алексея Калиновского (Rata16)

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю, что такое "боян", но снимок старый и давно и широко известный.

----------


## Intruder

Эскиз первого Су-9 в в-те для серийного пр-ва на з-де 153...

----------


## PPV

> Эскиз первого Су-9 в в-те для серийного пр-ва на з-де 153...


Это не Су-9, это Т-3, заводской индекс ПТ-8, с РЛС "Алмаз", и в варианте с пушечным вооружением. 
НЯП, в таком виде на заводе № 153 в 1958 г.  было выпущено порядка 10 машин 1-й и 2-й серий.
В строй в таком виде они так и не пошли, их переделывали в опытные Т-43 и Т-47...

----------


## OKA

> Не знаю, что такое "боян", но снимок старый и давно и широко известный.


Плиз : Баян — Lurkmore

----------


## FLOGGER

> это Т-3, заводской индекс ПТ-8, с РЛС "Алмаз",


И мне кажется, что он участвовал в каком-то параде, не 56-го ли года? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Плиз : Баян — Lurkmore


Плиз:

----------


## PPV

> И мне кажется, что он участвовал в каком-то параде, не 56-го ли года? Или я ошибаюсь?


В параде 1956 года участвовал первый опытный Т-3, у него была немного другая геометрия нижнего обтекателя РЛС.
А вот в параде 1957 года должен был участвовать уже один из первых предсерийных самолетов, выпущенных в Новосибирске, и он даже участвовал в тренировках к этому параду. Но сам парад в том году отменили из-за Пленума ЦК, на котором громили антипартийную группу "Молотова, Маленкова, Кагановича и примкнувшего к ним Шепилова". Так что вот в таком вот виде, с острым нижним обтекателем РЛС самолет практически никто не видел...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В параде 1956 года участвовал первый опытный Т-3, у него была немного другая геометрия нижнего обтекателя РЛС.


Да, в 56-м участвовал, ЕМНИС, вот этот Т-3. 

Но снимок (а, может, картинку?)Т-3 с "Алмазом" и двумя "клыками" в в\з я тоже где-то раньше видел, это точно. Жаль вот, не могу найти... то ли в какой-то очень старой книжке, то ли еще где... И парад 56-го года куда-то делся у меня.

----------


## OKA

> Плиз:


Ну не знаю, всё читается. 

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...AsWtygOb7ZfYAQ

https://otvet.mail.ru/question/12594457

----------


## николай-78

уважаемые коллеги меня интересует центральное тело СВЗ самолетов Су-11,9(его форма и размеры). И закон регулирования по М. Хочу сравнить с тем же устройством самолета Ту-128.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Но снимок (а, может, картинку?)Т-3 с "Алмазом" и двумя "клыками" в в\з я тоже где-то раньше видел, это точно. Жаль вот, не могу найти... то ли в какой-то очень старой книжке, то ли еще где...


В Сети есть здесь: Сверхзвуковые перехватчики П. О. Сухого. Часть I » Военное обозрение.
Первоисточник — книга Ефима Гордона Sukhoi Interceptors (выпуск 16 в серии Red Star, 2004 г., http://www.amazon.com/Sukhoi-Interce.../dp/1857801806).
Фото сильно ретушировано, на мой взгляд, это не рисунок по ряду признаков.
Фото ВЗ было там же, а также в монографии в "АиВ", онлайн есть тут: http://aviadejavu.ru/Site/Crafts/Craft20709.htm.

----------


## PPV

Это не фото, это рисунок. Фото ПТ-7 (ПТ-8) в таком виде, с "рогами" лично я нигде не видел. А вот фото ВЗ ПТ-7 взято из годового отчета ОКБ-51 за 1957 год, и в первый раз было опубликовано именно в статье про Су-9 в журнале "АиВ", но оригинала этого фото у меня, к сожалению, уже нет...

----------


## николай-78

Павел Васильевич, а сколько они хотели разогнать? Точнее не хотели, а могли разогнать чисел М?

----------


## PPV

> уважаемые коллеги меня интересует центральное тело СВЗ самолетов Су-11,9(его форма и размеры). И закон регулирования по М. Хочу сравнить с тем же устройством самолета Ту-128.


Николай, геометрия ВЗ Су-9 у нас есть, постараюсь найти и прислать. По Су-11 - не уверен...

----------


## PPV

> Павел Васильевич, а сколько они хотели разогнать? Точнее не хотели, а могли разогнать чисел М?


Здесь я не понял, о чем речь. Имелось в виду, какой Ммах смогли реализовать с таким ВЗ, как на ПТ-7?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Николай, геометрия ВЗ Су-9 у нас есть, постараюсь найти и прислать.


Павел, а мне тоже было бы интересно. Если не трудно.

----------


## николай-78

> Здесь я не понял, о чем речь. Имелось в виду, какой Ммах смогли реализовать с таким ВЗ, как на ПТ-7?


Да именно с нерегулируемым ВЗ на ПТ-7

----------


## PPV

> Да именно с нерегулируемым ВЗ на ПТ-7


По ПТ-7 отчета по ЛИ я не видел, но скорее всего ЛТХ в полном объеме на нем не снимали, т.к.основным его назначением была отработка системы вооружения с УР К-7. А вот по Т-3 есть отчет по ЗЛИ, в нем указано, что было достигнуто М=1,83, но избытки тяги в принципе обеспечивают М=1,99. ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> было достигнуто М=1,83


Павел, спасибо.
P.S. Ну тогда, я думаю, на ПТ-7 до него бы не добрались.

----------


## николай-78

> По ПТ-7 отчета по ЛИ я не видел, но скорее всего ЛТХ в полном объеме на нем не снимали, т.к.основным его назначением была отработка системы вооружения с УР К-7. А вот по Т-3 есть отчет по ЗЛИ, в нем указано, что было достигнуто М=1,83, но избытки тяги в принципе обеспечивают М=1,99. ...


Всегда считал что достижение М 2 и более можно получить только на регулируемых СВЗ, для примера Су-17М,М2,М3 и М4. А все самолеты с фиксировными СВЗ имеют практически одно число М=1,8/1900км/час.

----------


## Валерий..

> Что Вас смущает? Меня - то что у Вас Благовидов два раза упомянут. Вот, извините не-помню: была ли это катастрофа или авария. Но то, что на Су-9 в 301 иап было 3 АП вы не оспариваете? Или то, что слово "безаварийный " я намеренно взял в кавычки? Так это по сравнению с другими....


Меня по 301 иап не смущает ничего.......
А вот попытаться уточнить даты я бы хотел!
Вы располагаете подобной информацией?[/QUOTE]

Здравствуйте.
Достоверно знаю, что к-н Благовидов К.З. погиб 28.12.1965 г. в результате катапультирования на малой высоте при отказе самолёта на взлёте. Знаю. что немного ранее была также авария с удачным катапультированием.

----------


## Валерий..

> Могу немного уточнить:
> Т-43  К в/ч 65383 (Хабаровск) 06.07.1962  к-н А.С.Балаклеев
> Т-43  А в/ч 65383 (Хабаровск) 06.03.1964  к-н К.З.Благовидов
> Т-43  ЛП в/ч 65383 26.03.1965
> Это то, что известно достоверно, а со слов Е.Г. Ревунова, который служил в 301 иап, вроде-бы в 1962 году в полку было 2 ЛП...


К-н Благовидов К.З. погиб 28.12.1965г. (Хабаровск) при катапультировании с малой высоты при отказе самолёта  на взлёте.

----------


## PPV

> К-н Благовидов К.З. погиб 28.12.1965г. (Хабаровск) при катапультировании с малой высоты при отказе самолёта  на взлёте.


Подтверждаю, есть такая информация:
Катастрофа Су-9 08-67 в в/ч 10-й участок, 28.12.1965 г. 
К сожалению, никаких других подробностей, даже фамилии летчика, у меня про это ЛП не было...

----------


## PPV

> Николай, геометрия ВЗ Су-9 у нас есть, постараюсь найти и прислать. По Су-11 - не уверен...


Николай, по ходу я переоценил свои силы, пока что найти приличную картинку не удалось.
Однако Слава сказал, что у него геометрия есть, и не все потеряно! :)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Однако Слава сказал, что у него геометрия есть, и не все потеряно! :)


Да, я ему звонил пару дней назад.

----------


## ПСП

№46 в 64 иап  :

----------


## Intruder

Су-9 в камуфляже?!  Это из области фантастики...  Ни разу не приходилось видеть.  В полках, вооруженных Су-9 были камуфлированные спарки Су-7У.  Может быть Вы их путаете...  "королей я путаю с тузами и с валетом путаю дуплет"-это не про Вас?

----------


## PPV

> Су-9 в камуфляже?!  Это из области фантастики...  Ни разу не приходилось видеть.  В полках, вооруженных Су-9 были камуфлированные спарки Су-7У.  Может быть Вы их путаете...  "королей я путаю с тузами и с валетом путаю дуплет"-это не про Вас?


Владимир, а с кем идет диалог, и по какому поводу?

----------


## Intruder

> Владимир, а с кем идет диалог, и по какому поводу?


По камуфляжу Су-9-х....
Получив в ЛС, но отписать не получается и написал через форум.... (видимо очень зашифрован...!!!)

----------


## САБ

> "королей я путаю с тузами и с валетом путаю дуплет"-это не про Вас?


"и с дебютом путаю дуплет". Песня была про шахматы.

----------


## Intruder

По анализу существующих данных, каждая машина проходила в среднем 2 ремонта. А некоторые проходили через АРЗ МО ПЯТЬ РАЗ!

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 из 767 иап ПВО (Мариновка), 1971-1973гг. Из фотоархива В.Комарова. 
        

В полку было три АЭ на Су-9 (спарки Су-9У).  Бортовые номера - синего цвета.

----------


## Intruder

А какой либо другой информацией о Су-9 в Мариновке располагаете? Или только эти фото?

----------


## ПСП

У них за лето 1972г(?) два Су-9У разбились, без человеческих жертв.  Больше информации нет.

----------


## Intruder

> У них за лето 1972г(?) два Су-9У разбились, без человеческих жертв.  Больше информации нет.


Да......... не густо!

----------


## Avia M

Саваслейка.

----------


## Fencer

> 


Это не заводской номер...

----------


## PPV

> Это не заводской номер...


Это заводской номер 30-го завода, это машина 05-10.

----------


## Intruder

> Это не заводской номер...


Это как раз таки заводской...  Вот только в строю не приходилось видеть заводские номера на этом месте.
И вопрос: Где все-таки переучивался на Су-9 941 иап  в  Насосной или Моздоке???

----------


## Fencer

> Это заводской номер 30-го завода, это машина 05-10.


Тогда полный заводской номер будет 100000510.

----------


## Fencer

Пионерлагерь «Орлёнок» имени Г.П. Ломинского (Челябинская область).Источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация.
Его полный заводской номер будет 1115312?

----------


## PPV

Если автор снимка правильно определил вторую цифру в номере серии, то да.
К 7-й серии машина по любому не относится, у нее нет отражательных экранов перед крылом...

----------


## Intruder

Есть-ли на форуме люди из 941 иап? 
Повторно задаю вопрос: "Где все-таки переучивался на Су-9 941 иап  в  Насосной или Моздоке???"

----------


## Avia M

> Саваслейка.


Переезжаем...

----------


## PPV

> ...Повторно задаю вопрос: "Где все-таки переучивался на Су-9 941 иап  в  Насосной или Моздоке???"


Что же будет, когда ты задашь этот вопрос в третий раз? Владимир, мне страшно!
Переучивание 941 иап было в Насосной...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Раньше в Немчиновке за МКАДом был музей КСпН, там был и Су-9 в том числе. Сегодня увидел, на ОК кто-то из служащих пацанов выложил фотки остовов этого музея на территории "бывшей Голицынской базы". Фотки по ссылке, если группа откроется:
Одноклассники
А лежит это похоже всё тут:
https://yandex.ru/maps/21646/golicyn...17&l=sat%2Cskl
Прискорбно... Сообщите кто-нибудь Задорожному и тд, может заберут? Был добротный неиспорченный музей ведь раньше...

----------


## FLOGGER

Группа не дееспособна, там региться надо, а мне уже влом. Что же про Задорожного, то, я не знаю, конечно, но, дуиаю, он с Ходынки Су-9 забрал. А копить их там, думаю, смысла нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Прискорбно... Сообщите кто-нибудь Задорожному и тд, может заберут?


Ну да, Задорожный наша единственная надежда и опора. Это безо всякой хохмы. Надеяться больше не на кого.

----------


## Intruder

Что-бы сие значило? И с какой целью было сделано?

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 735 иап ПВО (Карши). С сайта "Ок".

----------


## FLOGGER

А на втором снимке, что за надписи на борту?

----------


## Intruder

> А на втором снимке, что за надписи на борту?


Заправка ТС-1 с ПТБ и пускового Б-70.

----------


## FLOGGER

Б-70 применялся для запуска АЛ-7? Или для чего?

----------


## николай-78

вероятно система запуска Су-9-Ал-7Ф-1 была аналогична 7Ф-2(Су-11,Ту-128)-где был турбостартер ТС-20Б на бензине Б-70, не знаю есть ли разница но применялся и нефрас(когда не было Б-70-в Омске точно имело место)

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

> вероятно система запуска Су-9-Ал-7Ф-1 была аналогична 7Ф-2(Су-11,Ту-128)-где был турбостартер ТС-20Б на бензине Б-70, не знаю есть ли разница но применялся и нефрас(когда не было Б-70-в Омске точно имело место)


В полку на Су-24-х для чего нужен был бензин Б-70?

----------


## ПСП

№66 со страницы 167 иап ПВО ("Ок").

----------


## matfflagon

> вероятно система запуска Су-9-Ал-7Ф-1 была аналогична 7Ф-2(Су-11,Ту-128)-где был турбостартер ТС-20Б на бензине Б-70, не знаю есть ли разница но применялся и нефрас(когда не было Б-70-в Омске точно имело место)


Точно. Су9 заправлялся бензином Б70 для турбостартёра ТС-20Б на поздних АЛ-7Ф1: -150 и -200. На ранних АЛ-7Ф1 , кажись, стоял ТС-19, также на бензине. Пытались запустить ТС-20 даже на пропане, но безуспешно: факелил, а на обороты не выходил. Сам же АЛ-7Ф1 "питался" исключительно керосином Т-1 и связь ПТБ и ТС-1 в надписи по борту на фото не понятна.

----------


## Intruder

> Точно. Су9 заправлялся бензином Б70 для турбостартёра ТС-20Б на поздних АЛ-7Ф1: -150 и -200. На ранних АЛ-7Ф1 , кажись, стоял ТС-19, также на бензине. Пытались запустить ТС-20 даже на пропане, но безуспешно: факелил, а на обороты не выходил. Сам же АЛ-7Ф1 "питался" исключительно керосином Т-1 и связь ПТБ и ТС-1 в надписи по борту на фото не понятна.


Руководство службы АЛ-7Ф1: 
... в качестве топлива разрешено к применению реактивное топливо Т-1, ТС-1, ТС-1Г.
В строю о заправке "исключительно Т-1" слышать и видеть не приходилось.

----------


## Intruder

765 иап 4 ОА ПВО эксплуатировал Су-9 до 1980 года.

----------


## PPV

Без всякой надежды на успех, но все-таки задам здесь вопрос:
Меня интересует судьба нескольких первых серийных машин Т-3 производства Новосибирского авиазавода, выпуска 1957-58 гг. Конкретно речь идет о машинах с серийными номерами NN 02-05, 02-08, 02-09, 02-10. 
Дело в том, что про все остальные первые серийные Т-3 с той или иной степенью достоверности хоть что-нибудь да известно. Все они, за исключением N 02-06, были переданы ОКБ и проходили испытания как опытные Т-43 или Т-47, а вот эти вышеперечисленные 4 штуки Т-3 2-й серии как-то "потерялись". Я не видел никаких упоминаний про эти машины в переписке ОКБ и МАП/ГКАТ, так, как будто бы они просто "растворились в воздухе". И это очень странно ...

----------


## Intruder

Одна из ранних машин НАПО потерпела аварию при заводском облете и ее 
переделали в препарированный макет для обучения спецов ИАС из полков.
Информация со слов одного из ветеранов НАПО. К  сожалению ни номера
ни  даты аварии он не вспомнил. Помнит, что крыло было с "клыком"...

----------


## PPV

> Одна из ранних машин НАПО потерпела аварию при заводском облете и ее 
> переделали в препарированный макет для обучения спецов ИАС из полков.
> Информация со слов одного из ветеранов НАПО. К  сожалению ни номера
> ни  даты аварии он не вспомнил. Помнит, что крыло было с "клыком"...


Да, Владимир, это известный факт. Только это была не авария.
Т-47 N 02-06 потерпел катастрофу 20.11.1958 года при проведении ПСИ.
Это была первая катастрофа на этом типе самолета, погиб летчик-испытатель В.В. Прощеваев.
Причина ЛП - разрушение конуса в полете, в результате чего остановился двигатель. 
В результате - вынужденная посадка с неработающим двигателем вне аэродрома, за 8 км до ВПП.
Налет самолета Т-3 N 02-06 составил 1-03. Наработка двигателя - 1-44.
Налет летчика на этом типе - 1-06...

----------


## Intruder

Привет Павел!
Интересуют эти зав № ?
02-05, 
02-08, 
02-09, 
02-10.
А если поискать по уч аэродромам ШМАСов?

----------


## PPV

Где сейчас эти ШМАСы?

----------


## Intruder

Есть же форумы ШМАСов. По типу Никулинской учебки. Пытаюсь что либо найти, но пока что-то не находиться...

----------


## ПСП

№78 из 179 ГвИАП ПВО.  Красноводск, 1971г

----------


## ПСП

Су-9 на учебном аэродроме в ДВВАИУ (Даугавпилсс), 1973г  :

----------


## Intruder

Сколько-же было Су-9 в Депилсе? Может быть кто-то на форуме и зав.№ знает и историю их появления?

----------


## PPV

> Сколько-же было Су-9 в Депилсе? Может быть кто-то на форуме и зав.№ знает и историю их появления?


Со слов заканчивавшего ДВАРТУ в 1967 году, якобы штук 10 ...

----------


## Intruder

> Со слов заканчивавшего ДВАРТУ в 1967 году, якобы штук 10 ...


На фото стоянки примерно так и есть.....  А вот историю этих машин уже не узнать?  Не у кого наверно?

----------


## PPV

> На фото стоянки примерно так и есть.....  А вот историю этих машин уже не узнать?  Не у кого наверно?


Известно, что в 1965 году из ОКБ туда была передана опытная машина Т43-11  (0515307),  списана с налетом 113-28.

----------


## APKAH

> На фото стоянки примерно так и есть.....  А вот историю этих машин уже не узнать?  Не у кого наверно?


Со слов ветеранов были там и два Су-11. Вся техника учебного аэродрома ДВВАИУ при расформировании в 1992-1993 годах была разрезана на металлолом. Миг-31 №18 и Су-27 №06 в 1993 году были вывезены в РФ. Историю машин думаю можно узнать только из документов, фотографии уч. аэродрома очень редки, а ветераны не всегда помнят даже бортовых номеров.

----------


## Intruder

> Со слов ветеранов были там и два Су-11. Вся техника учебного аэродрома ДВВАИУ при расформировании в 1992-1993 годах была разрезана на металлолом. Миг-31 №18 и Су-27 №06 в 1993 году были вывезены в РФ. Историю машин думаю можно узнать только из документов, фотографии уч. аэродрома очень редки, а ветераны не всегда помнят даже бортовых номеров.


Су-27 в музее Курганского аэропорта

----------


## APKAH

> Су-27 в музее Курганского аэропорта


Вы немножко перепутали. Из Рижского ВВАИУ в 1993 году при расформирования Рижского ВВАИУ были перевезены в РФ самолётами Ан-22 два самолёта: Су-25 №32 (25508101062) и Су-27 №01 (36911009709).
Из Даугавпилсского ВВАИУ в то же время при расформировании в РФ отправились два самолёта приведённых выше (насколько слышал от ветеранов - автомобильным транспортом). Причём судьба даугавпилсского Су-27 №01 (08-05) перевезённого в Ломоносовское ВАТУ Ленинградской области теряется т.к. в ЕМНИП 1993-1994 году оно было расформировано.

----------


## Intruder

Да! Машина из Риги.....

----------


## BAE

> Со слов заканчивавшего ДВАРТУ в 1967 году, якобы штук 10 ...


В конце 70-х - начале 80-х годов количество оставалось то же - около десятка Су-9 (включая пару Су-11) по-прежнему стояли на учебном аэродроме училища.
Хотя курсанты их уже не изучали - изучали другую технику, в то время: Су-15ТМ, МиГ-23П, МиГ-25П.

Еще один Су-9 стоял отдельно, возле лаборатории инженерной подготовки и ОМП. На нем тренировались обслуживать АТ в противогазах и ОЗК. 
Фото этого самолета (с однокашником) нашел в своем архиве, но оно не информативное, БН не виден. Датировано апрелем 1979 года.

----------


## PPV

Посмотрел повнимательнее, и нашел еще Су-9/11, которые были переданы в ДВАРТУ:
Опытные Т43-3 (0115305) и Т43-4 (0115306) - в июле 1963-го,
Опытный Т43-15 (109000103) - в ноябре 1963-го,
Опытный Т47-6 (0215304) - в июле 1963-го...
Кстати сказать, фотографий опытных Т43-3, Т43-4 и Т47-6 в ОКБ нет от слова "вообще"...

----------


## Данил

Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь по конструкции хвостовой части Су-9 (Су-7, Су-11, Су-17). Интересует конструкция силовых шпангоутов, конкретно в местах узлов навески ЦПГО, киля и узлов навески двигателя, стыкового шпангоута. Если есть информация в виде рисунков, фотографий внутри хвостовой части и т.п. прошу поделиться.

----------


## Данил

> Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь по конструкции хвостовой части Су-9 (Су-7, Су-11, Су-17). Интересует конструкция силовых шпангоутов, конкретно в местах узлов навески ЦПГО, киля и узлов навески двигателя, стыкового шпангоута. Если есть информация в виде рисунков, фотографий внутри хвостовой части и т.п. прошу поделиться.


Может быть у кого-нибудь есть руководство по эксплуатации с картинками?

----------


## RSP83

> Из Даугавпилсского ВВАИУ в то же время при расформировании в РФ отправились два самолёта приведённых выше (насколько слышал от ветеранов - автомобильным транспортом). Причём судьба даугавпилсского Су-27 №01 (08-05) перевезённого в Ломоносовское ВАТУ Ленинградской области теряется т.к. в ЕМНИП 1993-1994 году оно было расформировано.


Году в 93 я вмдел на аэродроме Громово, рядом с рулежной дорожкой МиГ-31 с синим № (сам № я не пмню) и вроде 2 Су-27, №№ тоже не запомнил. Говориди что их привезли из Ломоносова.

----------


## николай-78

> Году в 93 я вмдел на аэродроме Громово, рядом с рулежной дорожкой МиГ-31 с синим № (сам № я не пмню) и вроде 2 Су-27, №№ тоже не запомнил. Говориди что их привезли из Ломоносова.


Миг-31№38 если синее, а как если на сегодня то 31-красное.(Разложили его в Безречной в 1990г-длинноват и широковат оказался) Даже жив, но не здоров. Могу координаты указать -полюбуетесь на карте, он также Питер "охраняет"(только не тот что в самом Питере).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1491

----------


## PPV

> Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1491


Самолет Су-9 N 12-58 выпуска 31.07.1961 г. Пилот - к-Н А.П. Николаев. А = 17.04.1963 г в в/ч Омск.
ДПМУ, полет на выполнение упр.40 КБП-60 Т-3: тренировочный полет на перехват маневрирующей цели на сверхзвуке. После выполнения перехвата, при снижении с Н=16500 на 7000, двигатель работал нормально. На Н=7000 м летчик обнаружил падение скорости, при этом обороты двигателя упали до 0. При попытке связи отсутствовало самопрослушивание, Л-к перешел на АБ и доложил об остановке двигателя и отсутствии саморотации. По команде РП катапультировался на 20-й минуте полета, на Н=4800 м. Самолет упал в лес на удалении 21 км восточнее АЭ. Налет с-та = 151 час, летчика = 114 час.

----------


## Fencer

"Исторические комментарии от Ерошенко Бориса Григорьевича."
(подробности здесь https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1495).

----------


## Fencer

"Су-9. Этот борт я нашёл на Б/о им. космонавта Комарова в Херсонской области г. Геническ Генгорка Азовское море Украина!" (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/v-otsta...11907/page-145).

----------


## Navigo

> У меня есть нечто похожее на реестр, но выглядит очень убого *(мало данных и много ошибок)*
> 
> 0015301		№153	00	01	02.57	СССР		ПТ-8
> 0015302		№153	00	02	1957	СССР		ПТ-8
> 0015303		№153	00	03	1957	СССР		ПТ-8
> 0115303		№153	01	03	02.58	СССР		Т-43-2
> 0315319		№153	03	19		СССР	32	ШМАС
> 0315322		№153	03	22		СССР	33	ШМАС
> 0415305	Т-43-5	№153	04	05		СССР		рекордный
> ...


Су-9 находится на территории оздоровительного комплекса "им. Комарова В.М" по адресу Херсонская обл. г. Геническ Арабатская стрелка п. Генгорка

----------


## PPV

> Су-9 находится на территории оздоровительного комплекса "им. Комарова В.М" по адресу Херсонская обл. г. Геническ Арабатская стрелка п. Генгорка


Могу еще уточнить, что эта машина в период 1969-72 гг эксплуатировалась в 941 иап (Килп-Явр) и имела бортовой номер 25...

----------


## Navigo

https://russianplanes.net/id216829 сюда напишите!

----------


## PPV

> https://russianplanes.net/id216829 сюда напишите!


Не вижу необходимости...

----------


## Intruder

> Могу еще уточнить, что эта машина в период 1969-72 гг эксплуатировалась в 941 иап (Килп-Явр) и имела бортовой номер 25...


Павел! Позвольте уточнить!  В 941 иап машина находилась по 02.02.1977... (  Основание: приемный акт машины на АРЗ )

----------


## Intruder

В Мачулищах Су-9 были до конца 1979 8 или 9 самолетов. Они же несли БД. 
Кто-то может прокомментировать эту информацию?

----------


## PPV

> В Мачулищах Су-9 были до конца 1979 8 или 9 самолетов. Они же несли БД. 
> Кто-то может прокомментировать эту информацию?


Да, я тоже читал об этом в воспоминаниях где-то в Интернете. Там было написано однозначно: Су-9 перегнали на базу хранения, а в полку до зимы 1979/80 осталось только 8 машин, которые стояли на БД и иногда поднимались в воздух...

----------


## Intruder

> Да, я тоже читал об этом в воспоминаниях где-то в Интернете. Там было написано однозначно: Су-9 перегнали на базу хранения, а в полку до зимы 1979/80 осталось только 8 машин, которые стояли на БД и иногда поднимались в воздух...


Павел эта инфа от служивших там. С белорусского форума.....

----------


## Fencer

Памятник истребителю Су-9 в Бобровке, Самарская область

----------


## Intruder

машина 735 иап взято с сайта "735 иап"

----------


## FLOGGER

Стоит во Ржеве вот такой СУ-9. В результате чего появилась вот эта накладка на левой стороне в\заборника? На заплатку она не похожа, ДУА, НЯЗ, на СУ-9 не стояли. Так что там могло быть, кто знает?
И еще. Верхняя линия фюзеляжа на этом фото как-то не убеждает меня, что фюзеляж - цилиндр. :Confused:  Во всяком случае до стыкового шпангоута.

----------


## PPV

> ... И еще. Верхняя линия фюзеляжа на этом фото как-то не убеждает меня, что фюзеляж - цилиндр. Во всяком случае до стыкового шпангоута.


СЧФ - цилиндрическая, диаметром 1550 мм, на всех машинах типа Су-7/9/11/17.
Даже не знаю, что тебя сможет убедить, Валера...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Паша, я, конечно, это знаю. Но мне кажется, по этому фото, что верхняя линия ф-жа, начиная от места, где заканчивается фонарь, как-то искривлена. Чего при цилиндре быть не должно. Вот нижняя линия ф-жа идет ровненько прямо, тут вопроса нет. А верхняя как-то "загуляла". Неужели меня так глючит?! Я понимаю, техописание штука серьезная, спорить трудно. Но, помню, как-то на Ходынке (было у меня такое самое любимое место в Москве) стукнуло мне в голову померить размах стаб-ра на МИГ-19, благо их там 2 было. Так вот получилось, что размах на обоих оказался одинаков, но с данными техописания никак не стыковался. Был, НЯП, меньше. Не намного, см на 10, по-моему (точно уже и не помню, давно было), но вот так намерилось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Позволю себе еще один вопрос. А с какого шп. начинается СЧФ?

----------


## Intruder

Валера! От закабиного отсека к НЧФ имеет несто незначительный излом СГФ (вниз).
Именно поэтому при визуальном восприятии кажется, что фюзеляж в носовой и средней части имеет не много элиптическую форму.
Фактически, как написал Павел "сечение СЧФ цилиндр"....

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, я не сомневаюсь, что сечение СЧФ - КРУГ с радиусом 775 мм! Для меня вопрос, который я уже задал и ответ на который уже частично получил: где, на какой дистанции находится этот 18 шп. с которого начинается СЧФ? И еще вопрос: в\заборник - круг, 18 шп. - круг. А между ними *все ли* шпангоуты являются именно кругами?

----------


## Intruder

По внешнему диаметру шпангоутов-ВСЕ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Тут требуются пояснения.

----------


## CRC

Этот рисунок поможет вам?

----------


## Intruder

> Этот рисунок поможет вам?


А это Су-9?  Что-то берет сомнение......

----------


## FLOGGER

> А это Су-9?  Что-то берет сомнение......


Да, хотелось бы подтверждения. Я здесь не вижу излома СГФ, о котором писал Intruder. И, потом, это канал. А он, как я понимаю, мало связан с внешней поверхностью фюзеляжа, о чем я веду речь.

----------


## CRC

Добрый вечер. Возможно, это описание что-то объяснит.Cy-7

----------


## FLOGGER

Добрый вечер. Но, во-первых, это, все же, Су-7, а не Су-9. А НЧФ этих машин различны. И, к тому же, это описание не дает ответа на мой вопрос. Перечитайте, пожалуйста, последнее предложение моего предыдущего поста.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересного Су-9 фото попалось:

----------


## PPV

> Интересного Су-9 фото попалось:


Какой ты глазастый, Валера! А я вот внимания не обратил...
Зато могу уточнить подробности. Это Су-9 N 03-08, пр-ва завода N 30, остатки номера даже видны на киле.
Эта машина, вместе с N 03-07, была доработана под установку аварийного турбогенератора АТГ-2, в связи с чем  пришлось КТП перенести наверх, под обрез РН...

----------


## FLOGGER

Остатки номера на киле я видел, но разобрать не смог. А что это за история с АТГ-2? Они не прижились вообще? Или только на Су-9? Можно вкратце?

----------


## PPV

> Остатки номера на киле я видел, но разобрать не смог. А что это за история с АТГ-2? Они не прижились вообще? Или только на Су-9? Можно вкратце?


В 1963 году были доработаны 2 машины, проведены испытания, но доработки строя решено было не проводить. Так  что можно сказать, что окончилось ничем...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, а что он представлял из себя, где размещался? Это не как "ветряк" на ранних МИГ-23? Или не интересовался?

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо. Да, похоже на 23-й. Только у того наверху, а здесь внизу.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, а что он представлял из себя, где размещался? Это не как "ветряк" на ранних МИГ-23? Или не интересовался?


Вот так:

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, а как это могло получиться, что я ответил тебе раньше, чем получил твой ответ по АТГ-2?  :Mad:   :Confused:

----------


## PPV

> Паша, а как это могло получиться, что я ответил тебе раньше, чем получил твой ответ по АТГ-2?


тут вариантов два Валера:
- либо ты читаешь мои мысли,
- либо ты научился управлять временем...
:)

----------


## Panda-9

Есть еще прозаический вариант - сбой форумного движка при обработке ваших поясных времён. От этого в ленте сообщения стали непоследовательны. Не?

----------


## PPV

> Есть еще прозаический вариант - сбой форумного движка при обработке ваших поясных времён. От этого в ленте сообщения стали непоследовательны. Не?


Нет, все гораздо проще. Я взялся редактировать свой первый вариант ответа, а потом просто удалил его, но мне на него уже ответили А я восстановил свой ответ уже после этого. 
А все-таки вариант с управлением временем мне нравился гораздо больше...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А все-таки вариант с управлением временем мне нравился гораздо больше...


Мне тоже...

----------


## Intruder

> Вот так:


Наверно так точнее....

----------


## FLOGGER

> Наверно так точнее....


Так, конечно, точнее, но и так все было понятно.

----------


## Fencer

Су-9 б/н 77 (источник https://ok.ru/dvvaiu65le/photos)
Су-9 б/н 78 (источник https://ok.ru/dvvaiu65le/album/54278...2/547839872258)

----------


## Intruder

> Су-9 б/н 77 (источник https://ok.ru/dvvaiu65le/photos)
> Су-9 б/н 78 (источник https://ok.ru/dvvaiu65le/album/54278...2/547839872258)


А какой иап? Есть информация? Очень похоже на Карши или Красноводск....

----------


## Fencer

> А какой иап? Есть информация? Очень похоже на Карши или Красноводск....


Мне неизвестно сие...

----------


## Intruder

Нашел по одному из двух 179 гиап снято 1971 бн 78 син зав 1072

----------


## PPV

> Нашел по одному из двух 179 гиап снято 1971 бн 78 син зав 1072


Это вряд-ли, поскольку с 1967 по 1972 Су-9 N 10-72 числился в 941 иап (Килп-Явр) с б.н. 21...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот те раз! :Frown:  "Неувязочка..." (с) :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Су-9 б/н 07. Ст.Мариновка (источник https://ok.ru/group44243412975838/photos).

----------


## Intruder

На истину в последней инстанции не претендую...... :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Но откуда-то вы же взяли эти сведения? Наверное, были основания?
P.S. а Мариновка - это где, это что? УТИ МИГ-15 оттуда, теперь Су-9...

----------


## ПСП

> Су-9 б/н 07. Ст.Мариновка (источник https://ok.ru/group44243412975838/photos).


Снимок тут уже есть в посте №484.
"Су-9 из 767 иап ПВО (Мариновка), 1971-1973гг. Из фотоархива В.Комарова."
Сам спрашивал.

----------


## FLOGGER

У меня есть вопрос к Павлу (PPV): Павел, правильно ли я понимаю, что знаменитый Т-431 - это самолет Т-43-1? Если да, то интересует меня, нет ли фото этого самолета? Или, хотя бы, понять, как он выглядел? Может, есть фото такого же самолета? Какое было крыло у Т-431: с "зубом" или без? А Т-405 - это уже серийный Су-9 с з\н 0405?

----------


## PPV

> У меня есть вопрос к Павлу (PPV): Павел, правильно ли я понимаю, что знаменитый Т-431 - это самолет Т-43-1? Если да, то интересует меня, нет ли фото этого самолета? Или, хотя бы, понять, как он выглядел? Может, есть фото такого же самолета? Какое было крыло у Т-431: с "зубом" или без? А Т-405 - это уже серийный Су-9 с з\н 0405?


Валера, догадка про Т-431 верна, это Т43-1, а вот про Т-405 чёткой уверенности у меня нет.
Фото Т43-1, к сожалению, у нас нет, и что именно она собой представляла, приходится только догадываться. Из опытных Т-43 есть приличные фото только Т43-12 и Т43-15...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Из опытных Т-43 есть приличные фото только Т43-12 и Т43-15...


Паша, спасибо. Я думаю, что и Т-43-12, и Т-43-15 уже конструктивно далеко отошли от Т-43-1.
У меня просто не иссякает интерес к нашим рекордным машинам (60-х гг.) как СУ, так и МИГ. Но, к сожалению, никак не могу найти их снимков, ни у кого их нет. Есть только пара невразумительных кадров с Е-66(А) и все.

----------


## Intruder

> Валера, догадка про Т-431 верна, это Т43-1, а вот про Т-405 чёткой уверенности у меня нет.
> Фото Т43-1, к сожалению, у нас нет, и что именно она собой представляла, приходится только догадываться. Из опытных Т-43 есть приличные фото только Т43-12 и Т43-15...


Где-то на форуме видел снимок прототипа Су-9 с перфорированными ТЩ. Это не может быть борт которым интересуются???

----------


## FLOGGER

Я знаю, что перфорированные т/щ были у Т-3. Его, наверное, тоже можно отнести к прототипам Су-9. Насчет Т-43-1, как видите, даже Павел не может ничего сказать. Жаль, конечно.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> перфорированные т/щ были у Т-3


Да, на первом лётном образце Т-3:
 
 

На втором Т-3 (ПТ-7) – уже не было:


Кстати, возник вопрос. А три опытных Т-3 (образец для статиспытаний и два лётных образца) целиком изготовлялись на опытном производстве ОКБ-51 или к изготовлению привлекался новосибирский завод?

----------


## PPV

Как оно было на ПТ-7 доподлинно неизвестно. 
Нормальных фотографий этой машины нет, по крайней мере, я таковых не видел. 
То, что приведено выше - не фото, а рисунок.
Опытные Т-3, включая статобразец и ПТ-7, делали на ОП ОКБ-51...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спасибо. А сколько в Новосибирске было изготовлено ПТ-8? Где-то пишут 3 предсерийных, а где-то 3 предсерийных и одна серийная?

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, выкладываю 2 фото. Одна по теме, одна нет. Но, как говорится, заодно: чтоб "два раза Казань не брать". Можно ли про СУ-9 что-то сказать? Откуда он в Талагах? Разве там стояли Су-9? А второй снимок, мне кажется интереснее. Это не простой ли СУ-7? Их и выпущено-то было немного, а этот весьма неплохо сохранился (правда, это снимок 11 года, Курган). Сколько ж лет-то ему? И еще по нему вопрос: Павел, как ты думаешь, его камуфляж - это родной? Или это не определить?  Вид у него совсем не музейный, очень неплохо выглядит.

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо. А сколько в Новосибирске было изготовлено ПТ-8? Где-то пишут 3 предсерийных, а где-то 3 предсерийных и одна серийная?


Смотря что вы понимаете под этим обозначением.
Я даже для себя чётко не прояснил, что под ним понимать.
Пока что в моем понимании, ПТ-8 - это обозначение, которое было принято для серийного варианта Т-3 примерно на рубеже 1956/57 гг. С вооружением УР К-7.
Однако в дальнейшем ситуация менялась очень быстро, и вскоре появились, а потом стали основными совсем другие варианты самолёта.
И даже те, что делались на заводе в Новосибирске переделывали в Т-43 и Т-47.
Поэтому довольно трудно сказать, сколько же их было в варианте ПТ-8...

----------


## PPV

> Павел, выкладываю 2 фото. Одна по теме, одна нет. Но, как говорится, заодно: чтоб "два раза Казань не брать". Можно ли про СУ-9 что-то сказать? Откуда он в Талагах? Разве там стояли Су-9? А второй снимок, мне кажется интереснее. Это не простой ли СУ-7? ...


Валера, Су-9 в Талагах действительно не было. Талаги - это, по сути "придворный" полк 10-й (Архангельской) армии ПВО, там стоял полк на Ту-128. В 10-й армии на Су-9 был только 1 полк, 941-й, в Килп-Явре, вот откуда, наверное, и эта машина.
А про Су-7 определённо сказать трудно. Точно можно было бы сказать только по серийному номеру. Однако некоторые признаки (боковой основной ПВД, дополнительные патрубки обдува в ХЧФ) свидетельствуют, скорее, в пользу Су-7Б.
 Про камуфляж затрудняюсь что-нибудь сказать...

----------


## ПСП

> А про Су-7 определённо сказать трудно. Точно можно было бы сказать только по серийному номеру. Однако некоторые признаки (боковой основной ПВД, дополнительные патрубки обдува в ХЧФ) свидетельствуют, скорее, в пользу Су-7Б.
>  Про камуфляж затрудняюсь что-нибудь сказать...


Номер у него *1605*   

А по стилю написания цифр бортового номера - похож с этим Су-7У №68 (302 апиб) на фото   и с этим №62

----------


## PPV

По номеру - это точно Су-7Б. И раз он сохранился в таком виде на элементах конструкции, скорее всего, машину не перекрашивали.
По этой конкретно машине у меня нет никаких данных.
Близкие по номерам были в Липецке, Таганроге, в Кубинке...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел и ПСП, большое спасибо за ответы!
P.S. Вот елки-палки, а я думал, что, если гротов нет - то это простой Су-7. :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, извини за надоедливость, но у меня еще вопрос. Когда-то я служил в Арх. области, под поселком Обозерский. Недалеко от нашей части стоял полк ПВО. НЯЗ (наши ездили туда на какие-то хозработы, рассказывали) там стояли ЯК-28П и СУ-9. Насчет СУ-9 не скажу, не помню, а ЯК-28 я сам в полете видел не раз. Могло ли быть такое совместное базирование? И что за полк это был, можно сейчас сказать?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, извини за надоедливость, но у меня еще вопрос. Когда-то я служил в Арх. области, под поселком Обозерский. Недалеко от нашей части стоял полк ПВО. НЯЗ (наши ездили туда на какие-то хозработы, рассказывали) там стояли ЯК-28П и СУ-9. Насчет СУ-9 не скажу, не помню, а ЯК-28 я сам в полете видел не раз. Могло ли быть такое совместное базирование? И что за полк это был, можно сейчас сказать?


Там стоял 524 иап, аэ в районе посёлков Летнеозерский  - Обозерский. Вооружён был Як-28П.
Летать могло что угодно. В ПВО, как и в ВВС, практиковались учения по перебазированию на другие аэродромы...

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Павел, спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я извиняюсь за офф-топ (тема СУ-9, а тему про СУ-7 я не нашел), вопрос по СУ-7: правильно ли я понял, что чистые СУ-7 шли по 12 серию включительно. А дальше (с 13-й(?) пошли уже СУ-7Б? Нумерация серий, как я понял, была сквозная? И отличить их "на глаз" почти невозможно? У обоих ХЧФ раздута, воздухозаборников сверху на ХЧФ  по 4 штуки (не на всех, конечно), гротов нет, противопомпажные створки есть и там, и там...

----------


## PPV

> Я извиняюсь за офф-топ (тема СУ-9, а тему про СУ-7 я не нашел), вопрос по СУ-7: правильно ли я понял, что чистые СУ-7 шли по 12 серию включительно. А дальше (с 13-й(?) пошли уже СУ-7Б? Нумерация серий, как я понял, была сквозная? И отличить их "на глаз" почти невозможно? У обоих ХЧФ раздута, воздухозаборников сверху на ХЧФ  по 4 штуки (не на всех, конечно), гротов нет, противопомпажные створки есть и там, и там...


Валера, ты невнимателен. Тема про Су-7 здесь есть, и ты неоднократно выступал там:

Су-7

А про отличия Су-7 по сериям можно посмотреть, например, здесь:

http://forums.airbase.ru/2008/04/t60...-pomnit-2.html

Стр. 7, а потом ещё 13 и далее...

----------


## FLOGGER

Прошу прощения. Значит, запамятовал. Я набрал в поиске "СУ-7" - ничего не открылось, поэтому и спросил. "Я больше не буду" :Confused: .

----------


## FLOGGER

Поинтересовался, что пишут на сайте sukhoi.org и обнаружил там такой ляпсус: посмотрел про Су-7, потом решил про Су-9. И странно мне показалось, что фото (правда слабенькие, общеизвестные) по Су-9, Су-11, которые Т-43 и Т-47, а статья про Су-9, 11, 13 - которые послевоенных годов. :Confused:  Интересно, там вообще никто не смотрит (в смысле корректор)?

----------


## PPV

> Поинтересовался, что пишут на сайте sukhoi.org и обнаружил там такой ляпсус: посмотрел про Су-7, потом решил про Су-9. И странно мне показалось, что фото (правда слабенькие, общеизвестные) по Су-9, Су-11, которые Т-43 и Т-47, а статья про Су-9, 11, 13 - которые послевоенных годов. Интересно, там вообще никто не смотрит (в смысле корректор)?


я устал с ними бороться...

----------


## FLOGGER

Наткнулся почти случайно на фото неск. СУ-9-х, которые стоят памятниками в Белоруссии, и вот что обнаружил: на одном СУ-9-м под воздухозаборником нет антеннки, не знаю, к чему она относится. Я понимаю, что памятник, что все могло быть раздолбано и т. п. Но, все-таки, вопрос остается: не было ли такого, что с какого-то момента их или сняли или перестали устанавливать?

 

 

 

Обратил внимание, что у борта 04 из Кричева нет под в\заборником этой антеннки (или что это?), а у других есть. Зав. номера указаны. Правда, 04 и 34 из одной серии, из 14-й, и, стало быть, скорее всего, там просто отломано. Только зачем? Никому не мешает. Антенна УКВ снята - там понятно: вниз торчит, мешает.  А эта? К сожалению, по фото не понять, было там что-то установлено или нет?
 Оба самолета, как я понял, из одного ИАПа, 28-го.

----------


## PPV

То, что отломано под ВЗ, это ЕМНИП, антенна СОД-57.
Штыревая антенна - это не УКВ, а антенна КРЛ "Лазурь".
Теперь по серийным номерам, тут есть закавыка: по имеющимся данным, NN 14-26 и 14-45 ранее были в 415 иап (Туношна). Причём N 14-45 - самолёт выпуска 28.02.1962 года, потерпел катастрофу 16.06.1972 года.
Про N 13-90 данных у меня нет...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, значит, все-таки, отломано?  Не снимали ее? Про антенну я думал, что это УКВ потому что практически такая же (с виду) применяется у нас с УКВ р\ст и называется АШС-1. Зав. номера и принадлежность к ИАПу были указаны в подписях к фотографиям, не моя выдумка

----------


## Intruder

Про N 13-90 данных у меня нет...[/QUOTE]

Паша информация по 13-90
...13-90	412 иап	Домбаровский	с 1969	по 1975	765 иап	Салка	с 1977	по 1979	 28 иап   Кричев  с 1979   	35	Белоруссия, Климовичи

----------


## Intruder

> Про N 13-90 данных у меня нет...


Паша информация по 13-90
...13-90	412 иап	Домбаровский	с 1969	по 1975	765 иап	Салка	с 1977	по 1979	 28 иап   Кричев  с 1979   	35	Белоруссия, Климовичи[/QUOTE]

Павел! А информации по раннему месту службы ...1315390 нет?

----------


## PPV

> ...Павел! А информации по раннему месту службы ...1315390 нет?


По N 13-90 у меня вообще нет никаких данных...

----------


## FLOGGER

> где, на какой дистанции от в-заборника находится этот 18 шп. с которого начинается СЧФ?


Ну что, так никто не знает и не скажет?

----------


## Intruder

Может есть смысл дополнить в наименовании ветки настоящего раздела форума "Су-9 Су-11". Машины одного семейства.

----------


## OKA

> Может есть смысл дополнить в наименовании ветки настоящего раздела форума "Су-9 Су-11". Машины одного семейства.


И действительно, про Су-11 веток в "матчасти" не встретилось. 

Заброшенная ещё есть : Размеры крыла Су-9 и Су-15 первой серии "А"

----------


## Intruder

Су-11  Состоял на вооружении 3-х иап  Приволжский 393  Гвардейский Барановичский краснознаменный ордена Суворова иап,  
                                                        Хотилово       790 ордена Кутузова III ст иап,  
                                                        Ефремов        191 иап.
Ремонт осуществлялся на Ржевском АРЗ.                                                   Производство Новосибирский з-д им В.П.Чкалова

----------


## Intruder

Кто-то из сведущих форумчан прольет свет на судьбу ранних Су-9 (машины 1,2,3 серии производства НАЗ)  
Что-то веточка похоже чахнет?!

----------


## FLOGGER

Вряд ли кто, кроме Павла, сможет это сделать. А чем и как эти машины отличаются от машин 3, 4 и далее серий?

----------


## Intruder

> Вряд ли кто, кроме Павла, сможет это сделать. А чем и как эти машины отличаются от машин 3, 4 и далее серий?


То что Павел в теме я знаю...  Я рассчитывал на отклики бывших курсантов Дэпилса. У них на учебном аэродроме были вроде как ранние машины...

----------


## GThomson

> То, что отломано под ВЗ, это ЕМНИП, антенна СОД-57.
> Штыревая антенна - это не УКВ, а антенна КРЛ "Лазурь"...


не СОД - антенна 13-3 СРЗО-2М "Кремний".
вторая, штыревая - как раз УКВ, в комплекте "Лазури" был свой УКВ приёмник для самолётов с УКВ радиостанцией Р-802В.
впоследствии работу канала наведения обеспечивала одна из двух УКВ-ДЦВ радиостанций на борту - Р-862, Р-800.

----------


## Intruder

Закончил предварительно вот такой "бутерброд" реестра с привязкой к иапам и периодами их службы.
Пока выкладываю только обложку.

----------


## Intruder

В дополнение: Су-9 эксплуатировали до 1980 года в следующих иап:
28 иап  	Кричев	        35468	
177 иап	Лодейное Поле	10232	
592 уиап	Клин	                18366	
765 иап	Салка	        40374	
849 иап	Купино	        35441

----------


## borchet

Сафоново. Музей. Ангар. 5.05.2018
https://i.ibb.co/4tNZs02/DSC06427.jpg

----------


## Intruder

Нет-ли у кого информации по ЛП 201 иап и 167 гиап на Су-9? Может быть подскажите ссылку...
В сети нашел только это. И без дат....
К	201 иап	м-р Лисин						
К	201 иап	п\п-к Жуков						
К	201 иап	к-н Егоров						
К	201 иап	к-н Малыгин						
К	201 иап	к-н Кузнецов						
К	201 иап	к-н Зубков						
К	201 иап	Геннадий Леонов						
К	167 гиап	Кивиренко,						
К	167 гиап	Гарипов,						
К	167 гиап	Сазонов

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Коллеги-авиаторы просят помочь с установлением истории борта:
«в музей Энгельса прибыл, сейчас в ТЭЧ собирают историю данного борта и принадлежность неизвестна, дир. музея просил помочь с историей сер. ном. 1315367».

----------


## Intruder

> Коллеги-авиаторы просят помочь с установлением истории борта:
> «в музей Энгельса прибыл, сейчас в ТЭЧ собирают историю данного борта и принадлежность неизвестна, дир. музея просил помочь с историей сер. ном. 1315367».


К великому сожалению информации по этой машине "0". Есть по 13-66 и по 13-68. По интересующему Вас борту ничего......

----------


## Intruder

> Коллеги-авиаторы просят помочь с установлением истории борта:
> «в музей Энгельса прибыл, сейчас в ТЭЧ собирают историю данного борта и принадлежность неизвестна, дир. музея просил помочь с историей сер. ном. 1315367».


Учитывая, что 13-66 и 13-68 состояли на вооружении 412 иап Домбаровский , то можно предположить, что интересующий Вас борт был там же.....

----------


## lindr

А 13-65 ЕМНИП был в 849-м...

----------


## Intruder

> А 13-65 ЕМНИП был в 849-м...


... а сначала в 976 иап, и только потом в 849 иап

----------


## Intruder

> Сафоново. Музей. Ангар. 5.05.2018
> https://i.ibb.co/4tNZs02/DSC06427.jpg


В Сафоново похоже стоит такая-же мумия, какая стояла на Ходынке. Нет воздухозаборников обдува удлинтительной трубы и ПВД явно не от су-9....

----------


## Nazar

> В Сафоново похоже стоит такая-же мумия, какая стояла на Ходынке. Нет воздухозаборников обдува удлинтительной трубы и ПВД явно не от су-9....


Только что с отцом говорил. Сказал что когда его туда притащили, он был в первозданном состоянии...Что сейчас с ним сделали, мне не ведомо.

----------


## Intruder

> Только что с отцом говорил. Сказал что когда его туда притащили, он был в первозданном состоянии...Что сейчас с ним сделали, мне не ведомо.


Видимо "оптимизировали" экспонат....  Приглядитесь сами и увидите ляпы "оптимизации".

----------


## lindr

> ... а сначала в 976 иап, и только потом в 849 иап


Тем более,  тут то про 412 -)

----------


## PPV

> Коллеги-авиаторы просят помочь с установлением истории борта:
> «в музей Энгельса прибыл, сейчас в ТЭЧ собирают историю данного борта и принадлежность неизвестна, дир. музея просил помочь с историей сер. ном. 1315367».


НЯЗ, в середине 90-х эта машина стояла в академии ПВО в Твери, с бортовым N 43...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> НЯЗ, в середине 90-х эта машина стояла в академии ПВО в Твери, с бортовым N 43...


Павел, всё верно, этот самолет ранее стоял в Твери в Академии ПВО, прикладываю фото 13-67 на створке. Жаль, если эту стоянку-музей тоже дербанят или уже раздербанили...




> Коллеги-авиаторы просят помочь с установлением истории борта:
> «в музей Энгельса прибыл, сейчас в ТЭЧ собирают историю данного борта и принадлежность неизвестна, дир. музея просил помочь с историей сер. ном. 1315367».


Леша, я в Академии был в 2010 году, "пытал" проводника, чтобы нашли любую документацию на самолеты для истории, ничем не помогли, просто не знают, осталось ли где лежать или нет. Надо через Академию искать ветеранов на кафедрах, узнавать, откуда он к ним прибыл и так далее. И это конечно же, непросто.

----------


## Intruder

Есть-ли реестр Су-11 и не "затертые" фото строевых Су-11?

----------


## Intruder

Что-то нет ответа ?  Неужели это не интересно....?  Или нет достоверной информации???

----------


## FLOGGER

Думаю, скорее всего последнее. :Frown:

----------


## Intruder

> Думаю, скорее всего последнее.


Не подскажешь, на каких форумах или сайтах можно найти хотя-бы "кусочки" информации?

----------


## FLOGGER

Врать не буду, не знаю. Сам бы с интересом посмотрел фото полковых СУ-11. У меня есть несколько, буквально 3-4 штуки, но, думаю, они у всех есть. Один из них Т-47-4.

----------


## Intruder

Вероятнее всего фото с Приволжского или Хотилово!?

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю, принадлежность мне не известна. Т-47-4, по-моему, из какой-то учебной части. В Солнцево, что-ли...

----------


## Intruder

> Не знаю, принадлежность мне не известна. Т-47-4, по-моему, из какой-то учебной части. В Солнцево, что-ли...


Да. Это солнцевский ШМАС

----------


## Алексей Коваль

В группе "МЫ ВСЕ С АЭРОДРОМА ,,ПРИВОЛЖСКИЙ,, АСТРАХАНЬ-46", https://ok.ru/group/52308444184822 есть несколько фото Су-11 393 гвиап, как мне представляется, нигде более не встречавшихся (может, они есть у вас, но тут точно не было). В исходном варианте они имеют синеватый оттенок и искажены, так как не отсканированы, а пересняты из чьёго-то фотоальбома без учёта перспективы, поэтому взял на себя смелость их немного подредактировать (на скорую руку, так как там искажения не только перспективы, но и "бочка", и по-хорошему надо чуть больше времени для достижения полной точности в геометрии, да и в выправлении экспозиции тоже). Исходные фото можно найти в альбоме "Су-11" в указанной группе.

Из комментов следует, что на первом снимке машины 1-й АЭ, также в ней были борты 01 и 10 (см. ниже). Принадлежность борта 33 не приводится.

   

Остальные фото привожу как есть, они не имели подобных дефектов. Борт 23 вроде всё-таки Су-11, ВЗ, похоже, широкий.
Интересно, что начертание цифры 3 в номере борта 30 на первом фото и бортов 23 и 33 различаются. Может, это всё же Су-9? Но, мне кажется, на фото 33 прослеживается гаргрот.
Ну или другая АЭ (хотя в пределах одного полка такой разнобой вряд ли мог быть -- правильно ли понимаю, что тактические номера наносятся непосредственно в части, а не на АРЗ?).

  

Также, возможно, и на этом фото Су-11 -- интересно оно тем, что есть надписи, встречавшиеся не всегда, как я понимаю, регламентирующие заправку баков?
Плюс, привожу фото учебного Су-7У борт 50 из 3-й АЭ 393 иап из этой же подборки, для некоторой картины -- как сообщается, из-за недостатка спарок Су-9У тренировочные и вывозные полёты выполняли на Су-7, причём не только в этом полку -- так ли?

 

Что касается реестра Су-11, о котором говорит Владимир, можно попытаться сделать хотя бы его набросочную версию по известным датам производства и перевооружения полков. 
Далее, например, цитаты из книги Н. Якубовича "Все авиашедевры Сухого – от Су-2 до Су-27 и Т-50" (2015) с некоторыми примечаниями в квадратных скобках и выделениями эксплуатирующих организаций :

"Первый серийный самолет выкатили из сборочного цеха в июне [1962], но без прицела РП-11, и благополучно облетали в августе [в других источниках — в июле]. В такой комплектации изготовили, но не сдали заказчику как минимум восемь машин. Точную дату первого подъема в воздух машины № 0115301 установить не удалось, но известно, что самолет № 0115307 [ныне экспонат в Монино] облетали на заводе 13 августа 1962 года. ... 31 октября при выполнении сдаточного полета на первом серийном Су-11 (№ 0115301) ... первая катастрофа Су-11 ... в начале 1963 года ВВС передало ОКБ несколько серийных машин для проведения доработок по повышению их надежности, и в течение 1963–64 годов на них выполнили большую программу доводочных и контрольных испытаний.
[*393 иап*] В 1964 году на Т-47 (№ 02-07) испытали УР К-8М при эксплуатации с грунтовых аэродромов. Первые шесть серийных Су-11 в мае 1964 года ... ушли с завода в 393-й гвиап. ... В июне 1964 года численность Су-11 в 393-м иап составила 23 машины. К концу лета полк полностью освоил новую
технику и с сентября 1964 года приступил к войсковым испытаниям Су-11. Су-11 находились и в *116 УЦБП* авиации ПВО на аэродроме Приволжский. 
[*790 иап*] В 1964-м в течение двух месяцев летно-технический состав изучал Су-11 *в Саваслейке*, и в том же году 26 июля первые восемь перехватчиков приземлились в Хотилове. ... Первые полеты на Су-11 3 августа выполнили ... Тогда же к практическому переучиванию на Су-11 приступили 18 пилотов ... На боевое дежурство Су-11 790-го иап заступили в 1965 году. ... Успехи полка в освоении новой техники были столь высоки, что в 1967 году ему доверили участие в воздушном параде в Домодедово. Тогда три десятка [действительно 30? это же весь полк! мне доводилось видеть только фото тройки, ну, может, нескольких троек] Су-11 ... колонной пролетели над летным полем аэродрома. ... эксплуатация Су-11 в полку не обошлась без тяжелых летных происшествий ... 6 мая 1968 года ... при выполнении полета на перехват в сложных метеоусловиях с посадкой на аэродроме Кричев потерпел катастрофу ... В 1972 году в полку числилось 30 Су-11, два Су-9У и шесть МиГ-15УТИ, а боевое дежурство в готовности № 3 постоянно несли два экипажа Су-11. Спустя пять лет произошло еще два летных происшествия. ... 21 января 1977 года в ходе учений ... Спустя полгода, 18 июля ... катапультировался. В конце 1970-х годов 790-й иап перевооружился на МиГ-25П.
[*191 иап*] В первом полугодии 1965 года Су-11 укомплектовали и 191-й иап ... в 1973 году ... после выработки топлива вынужден был катапультироваться [??? -- момент не ясен, см. далее:] ... За все время эксплуатации потеряли лишь одну машину, ... 21 января 1977 ... во время учений по проверке боеготовности Московской зоны ПВО. В ту ночь пара Су-11, взлетевших с аэродрома Хотилово, должна была обнаружить и атаковать учебную цель — три постановщика помех Ан-12ПП, вылетевшие в направлении Шауляя, ... и ставившие активные и пассивные помехи. ... На выходе из атаки ведомый Су-11 столкнулся со вторым Ан-12ПП ... . В конце 1970-х годов 191-й иап перевооружился на МиГ-23П.
... Последние серийные машины завод в Новосибирске сдал в начале 1965 года. Всего выпустили 108 машин."

И естественно, очень надеюсь на Павла, который, наверное, может найти достаточно информации для хотя бы схематичного реестра.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Поиск первоисточников привёл к тому, что половина информации Якубовичем списана, в частности, из статьи Михаила Никольского про 790 иап в «АиК»№ 7 за 2007 год. 
Впрочем, неудивительно. Возможно, остальное тоже списано. Катастрофа на учениях в 1977 приводится дважды, в общем, качества никакого нет. 
Но этот автор иногда обладает и оригинальной информацией, которую, конечно, тоже надо перепроверять.

Пост я позже поправлю с более корректными ссылками на источники. 

Иногда считается, что цитировать Якубовича вообще не комильфо, однако от чего-то надо было оттолкнуться. Так как монографии про Су-9 в части Су-11 выглядят менее конкретными именно по датам/полкам.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Иногда считается, что цитировать Якубовича вообще не комильфо .


Знаете, после его "ЯК-28" я зарекся даже читать его. Это тоже "не комильфо".

----------


## Intruder

можно попытаться сделать хотя бы его набросочную версию по известным датам производства и перевооружения полков. 

Конечно-же можно..... Не большой опыт по побному реестру у меня есть.  Можно попробовать....

----------


## FLOGGER

Я уверен, что Павел подтянется и с его помощью можно будет "родить" что-то содержательное.

----------


## Intruder

Где-то в середине 80-х занесла судьба командировочная в Бобровку. Кто в курсе тот поймет.  На стоянках за колючкой стояли самые быстрые в свое время перехватчики Су-9, но по их виду было понятно, что в воздухе им уже не бывать. Бобровка в то время была базой резерва АТ. Но уже потихоньку начиналась их утилизация.  Как раз при мне села группа спарок МиГ-21 и туда-же за колючку! Самое-же интересное оказалось возле стены полковой ТЭЧ.  Это был Су-11 - прилично уже раздербанен, но все еще похож на самолет (даже для выставки с небольшим ремонтом). Вероятно именно поэтому на форуме некоторые ЭКСПЕРТЫ пишут о Су-11 в Бобровке.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-9, бортовой номер «43 синий». Музей Дальней авиации в Энгельсе, ноябрь 2019 г.:  
      
https://igor113.livejournal.com/1323461.html
Пишут: 1961 года выпуска, попал туда в декабре 2018 г. из Академии ПВО в Твери.

----------


## Intruder

> Су-9, бортовой номер «43 синий». Музей Дальней авиации в Энгельсе, ноябрь 2019 г.:  
>       
> https://igor113.livejournal.com/1323461.html
> Пишут: 1961 года выпуска, попал туда в декабре 2018 г. из Академии ПВО в Твери.


И опять без двигателя и двух пилонов, а в патриоте основное ПВД могло быть несколько длиннее.....      Спасибо зо фото из Энгельса!

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, что означают числа?

----------


## sovietjet

> Интересно, что означают числа?


Mаксимально допустимая скорость полета

----------


## Avia M

> Mаксимально допустимая скорость полета


Не великовата скорость?

----------


## Intruder

> Интересно, что означают числа?


А это не может быть ходом конуса?

----------


## GThomson

> Интересно, что означают числа?


возле воздухозаборника похоже на "Нмин=1500".
на МиГ-21ПФС(М) с тем же РЛ-прицелом "ЦД", возле плоскости, в виду точек подвески писались литера (частоты) магнетронов для настройки ракет с радионаведением. буквы А, Б, В и значение допуска(отстройки) частоты.

----------


## Avia M

Похоже "СПБ-3700", "БПБ-2700"...

----------


## Intruder

> Похоже "СПБ-3700", "БПБ-2700"...


бн 61 машина из Каршей надпись - заправка с ПТБ и без ПТБ.

----------


## Avia M

Серийный... (из Каршей  :Smile: )

----------


## Intruder

> Серийный... (из Каршей )


Снимок какого года?

----------


## Avia M

> Снимок какого года?


Не владею.

----------


## Intruder

Где-то у уже видел это фото...........

----------


## FLOGGER

Это фото из коллекции Сергея Цветкова. У меня оно с 6-го года.

----------


## Интересующийся

Так вот чьи ПТБ использовались для воды в частных домах.

----------


## Fencer

> Так вот чьи ПТБ использовались для воды в частных домах.


Различные ПТБ использовались на дачах и огородах практичными людьми...

----------


## Кацперский

> возле воздухозаборника похоже на "Нмин=1500"


М. б. нижний предел работы РП?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вполне возможно.
P.S. Давно тебя видно не было. Куда пропадаешь?

----------


## Кацперский

На месте я, заглядываю регулярно. И тоже жду двухтомник  :Eek:

----------


## FLOGGER

В июле должен быть. Сам жду-не дождусь.

----------


## Intruder

> В июле должен быть. Сам жду-не дождусь.


Двухтомник чего? Просветите........

----------


## FLOGGER

По ОКБ МИГ.

----------


## Intruder

> По ОКБ МИГ.


А кто автор и примерная цена за 2 тома?
У меня есть Мармен и Беляков в русском и французском вариантах.
Что это будет за 2-х томник?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А кто автор и примерная цена за 2 тома?................
> ................................
> Что это будет за 2-х томник?


Новые поступления

----------


## Intruder

В составе 4 ОА ПВО были 3 иап на Су-9 683 иап Бобровка, 765 иап Салка, 412 иап Домбаровский. 
В 765 иап  Су-9 до 80 года.

----------


## ПСП

*Система аварийного покидания изделий С-22, С-22М, Т-43 и Т-47  с катапультной установкой КС-3.*  Техническое описание и инструкция по техническому обслуживанию.  Машиностроение, Москва 1965.    https://yadi.sk/d/gxeuwLJLWUzMVA?w=1

----------


## PPV

Исходно на Су-9 стояли кресла КС, КС-2 и КС-2А. 
Потом по окончании Госиспытаний КС-3 по бюллетеню была произведена замена их на КС-3...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, а есть  картинки этих кресел? Они заметно отличаются от всем известного КС-4?

----------


## PPV

> Паша, а есть  картинки этих кресел? Они заметно отличаются от всем известного КС-4?


Валера, привет!
Есть немножко. Вот кресло КС-2А:
А вот кресло КС-3:

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Паша!

----------


## PPV

Статистика:
Перехватчиками Су-9 и Су-11 в ПВО был вооружен 31 строевой полк, что составляло примерно треть истребительных полков авиации ПВО СССР. К 1981 году все они были сняты с вооружения, при этом 4 полка были расформированы, остальные перевооружены на другие типы перехватчиков: 3 на Ту-128, 3 на Су15/ТМ, 3 на МиГ-25П/ПДС, 18 на МиГ-23 разных модификаций...

----------


## stream

По входному устройству, Су-9 и Су-11 можно по каким-то признакам отличить?
автор фото утверждает что пчф от самолёта серии 14-06, те Су-9 ???



https://russianplanes.net/id280771

----------


## FLOGGER

Это Су-9...

----------


## ПСП

Кресло от *14-06* https://russianplanes.net/id280711

----------


## PPV

> Это Су-9...


Это Су-11, Валера...

----------


## FLOGGER

Откуда это видно, Паша? Конус от Су-9, нет трубопровода системы сдува-защиты в\заборника, форма и размер (на глаз, конечно) в\заборника от Су-9... А какие еще приметы нужны в этом ракурсе и при наличии только этого отсека?

----------


## stream

> Это Су-11, Валера...


 там серийный 14-06...???

----------


## PPV

> Откуда это видно, Паша? Конус от Су-9, нет трубопровода системы сдува-защиты в\заборника, форма и размер (на глаз, конечно) в\заборника от Су-9... А какие еще приметы нужны в этом ракурсе и при наличии только этого отсека?


Обводы НЧФ в первую очередь. На Су-9 НЧФ вперёд от кабины идёт с явным обужением, а здесь этого нет.
Конус - тут ты прав, не похож на конус Су-11. А системы сдува ни на Су-9, ни на Су-11 не было. Обтекатель в нижней части НЧФ был, няп, от СОД-57...

----------


## PPV

> там серийный 14-06...???


Какой там серийный, я не знаю, по фото это не очевидно. 14-06 мог быть только Су-9, так как Су-11 заканчивался на 5-й серии...

----------


## stream

> Какой там серийный, я не знаю, по фото это не очевидно. 14-06 мог быть только Су-9, так как Су-11 заканчивался на 5-й серии...


...серийный от автора фото
http://russianplanes.net/id280771

----------


## FLOGGER

> А системы сдува ни на Су-9, ни на Су-11 не было.


Нет, Паша. На Су-9 ее не было, а на Су-11 была. Вот снимок с Парада - серийные Су-11 (я уж не говорю про монинский - могу и с него фото подослать). Четко виден трубопровод системы сдува (не помню сейчас как она называлась). И обужение НЧФ, как на Су-9  есть, это просто ракурс такой. И обрати внимание, что верхнего люка перед фонарем нет, из-за этого НЧФ кажется более "цилиндричной". Мысленно поставь его не место и у тебя видимая "цилиндричность" сразу изменится, уйдет. Это Су-9.

----------


## PPV

Там как-то странно. Говорится о номерах на крыльях, оперении, катапультном кресле.
При этом приводится фото только НЧФ самолета.
Если речь о самолете, что указан ниже в виде памятника, и номер 14-06 относится к нему, я согласен. Это без всякого сомнения Су-9. Но вот относится ли к нему НЧФ, фото контрой приведено выше?

----------


## PPV

Да, с воздуховодом системы сдува ты прав, он был на Су-11. А я как-то раньше не отмечал этого...

----------


## Intruder

> Там как-то странно. Говорится о номерах на крыльях, оперении, катапультном кресле.
> При этом приводится фото только НЧФ самолета.
> Если речь о самолете, что указан ниже в виде памятника, и номер 14-06 относится к нему, я согласен. Это без всякого сомнения Су-9. Но вот относится ли к нему НЧФ, фото контрой приведено выше?


Павел! Конечно-же это НЧФ Су-9 и без вариантов....

----------


## PPV

Сегодня 65-я годовщина первого подъёма в воздух Т-3 - прототипа будущего перехватчика Су-9.
В отличии от многих других опытных машин нашего ОКБ, про этот самолёт доподлинно известно почти все - со времени начала его постройки и до конца лётной биографии.
Ну например: постройку его начали в самом конце 1954-го. Перевезли из ОКБ на ЛИС в ночь 22/23.04.1956.
Облёт - 26.05.1956, последний полет как Т-3 - 15.10.1957, всего 80 натурных работ в этом исходном варианте, из них: Махалин - 31, Пронякин - 14, Ильюшин - 25, Кобищан - 4, Кознов - 5, Петушков - 1.
Далее самолёт поставили на доработки в лицо Т-5. 
По окончании доработок перевезли обратно на ЛИС в ночь 02/03.07.1958.
Облёт как Т-5 - 18.07.1958, последний полет по программе - 01.06.1959, летал только В.С. Ильюшин.
В 1960 г.самолет был списан по ресурсу и годом позже разобран на металлом...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, так Т-5 был сделан из самого первого Т-3?
P.S. Блин, я же знал про 26-е мая, даже хотел здесь написать здесь об этом, но вчера совсем из головы вылетело. :Frown: 
P.P.S. Паша, почитал сейчас на "Уголке..." про Т-5 и хочу спросить: известны ли какие-то достигнутые в ходе испытаний Т-5 летные характеристики?

----------


## PPV

> Паша, так Т-5 был сделан из самого первого Т-3?
> ... Паша, почитал сейчас на "Уголке..." про Т-5 и хочу спросить: известны ли какие-то достигнутые в ходе испытаний Т-5 летные характеристики?


Валера, Т-5 действительно был сделан из "самого первого" Т-3.
Основные ЛТХ, полученные в ходе ЗЛИ, согласно отчёту, были такие:
Vmax=2120, Hmax=18800, дальность без ПТБ =1360 ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, спасибо большое!

----------


## PPV

Не прошло и месяца с момента первого полета Т-3, машина едва успела выполнить первые 5 полетов по программе заводских испытаний, как 14.06.1956 г. вышел приказ МАП за № 325, согласно которому началась подготовка к традиционному воздушному параду в Тушино. От ОКБ Сухого на него были определены оба первенца КБ - и С-1, и Т-3, пилотировать машины было поручено В.П. Коровушкину и В.Н. Махалину соответственно.
И уже на следующий день, 15.06 состоялась первая тренировка по парадной программе. Таких тренировок было три: 15, 16 и 20 июня, а сам парад состоялся ровно 65 лет назад, 24.06.1956 г.



Кроме машин ОКБ Сухого в парадной программе были заявлены опытные самолеты КБ Микояна: Е-2 (Г.А.Седов), Е-4 (Г.К. Мосолов) и Е-5 (В.А. Нефедов), и ОКБ Яковлева: Як-26 (В.М. Волков) и Як-27 (Г.А. Тиняков), и интересно отметить, что западные обозреватели, которые освещали это событие в журнальных изданиях за рубежом, далеко не сразу разобрались, кому принадлежали те или иные машины. К примеру, в справочнике "Jane's" за 1956/57 г. под фото Т-3 было написано, что это один из трех самолетов Сухого с дельтавидным крылом, а про С-1 - что это МиГ-21. 
Еще один довольно примечательный факт: в журнале "Flugwelt" №№ 5/57, стр. 332 и 4/58, стр. 258, в небольших заметках о КБ Сухого упоминалось о самолете Suchoi Su-D-3, причем в последнем случае говорилось о том, что эта машина запущена в серию, что в общем-то соответствовало действительности.  Т.о., можно сделать вывод, что на западе имелась какая-то достоверная информация о реальном состоянии этой программы в СССР ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> сам парад состоялся ровно 65 лет назад, 24.06.1956 г.


Эх, я б за это выпил бы с удовольствием, до жарко "за бортом". :Smile:  Хотя вчера вообще убийство было в смысле пекла. :Mad:

----------


## FLOGGER

Не поленился, пролистал все ветку - много чего вспомнилось, что уже забыл. Ну ладно, это лирика. Вопрос вот какой: есть определенный интерес к самолету №34 (25), который 13-49. Один товарищ написал, что он, самолет, был в 136 ИАП. Но я вообще не встретил во всей ветке такой номер полка. Был такой полк или это какая-то ошибка? И Геническ упомянул, и здесь Геническ упоминается, но 136 ИАП - нет.
P.S. Пост 532, стр. 27

----------


## PPV

Среди полков на Су-9 не было такого полка. Как не было его вообще в авиации войск ПВО.
В Крыму в Кировском был 326 полк, он летал на Су-9 с 1959 по 1979 год.
Су-9 с N 13-49 по моим данным числился за 941 ИАП в Килп-Явре, поэтому довольно странно, что он находится в Геническе ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо.

----------


## PPV

> ...Вопрос вот какой: есть определенный интерес к самолету №34 (25), который 13-49. ... P.S. Пост 532, стр. 27


Уточняю: в 941 ИАП Су-9 N 13-49 носил бортовой N 25. Так что с большой долей вероятности, это именно тот самолёт, из Килп-Явра. ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Среди полков на Су-9 не было такого полка. Как не было его вообще в авиации войск ПВО.


Был такой полк, Паша. Где-то в Сети нашел 136 ИАП ПВО, а\д Кировское (Крым), в\ч 49241. Су-9 до 75-го года. Дал бы ссылку, да не могу найти сейчас. По-моему, какой-то ЖЖ был.

----------


## AndyK

> Был такой полк, Паша. Где-то в Сети нашел 136 ИАП ПВО, а\д Кировское (Крым), в\ч 49241. Су-9 до 75-го года. Дал бы ссылку, да не могу найти сейчас. По-моему, какой-то ЖЖ был.


На форуме СВВАУЛШ записан в составе 21 дивизии 8 ОА ПВО. Но в историческом формуляре 21 дивизии на сайте 8 ОА ПВО таковой не значится.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На форуме СВВАУЛШ записан в составе 21 дивизии 8 ОА ПВО..


Да, точно, там и нашел.

----------


## PPV

Не было такого полка, Валера. 
Поверь мне, в/ч 49241 это 326 иап, и базировался он в Кировском.
Я смотрел формуляр этого полка, как и многих других, где были на вооружении Су-9.
326 иап получил Су-9 (тогда ещё Т-3) одним из первых, в 10.1959-го, и летал на них вплоть до своего расформирования в 1979 году...
Далеко не все, что пишут в сети, правда...

----------


## AndyK

> Да, точно, там и нашел.


См. дальше на сайте 8 армии ПВО в формуляре 21 дивизии такой полк не числится. Лично я документу верю больше.

----------


## AndyK

> Не было такого полка, Валера. 
> Поверь мне, в/ч 49241 это 326 иап, и базировался он в Кировском.
> Я смотрел формуляр этого полка, как и многих других, где были на вооружении Су-9.
> 326 иап получил Су-9 (тогда ещё Т-3) одним из первых, в 10.1959-го, и летал на них вплоть до своего расформирования в 1979 году...


Ну вот Павел все и разъяснил. 



> Далеко не все, что пишут в сети, правда...


Абсолютно согласен!

----------


## PPV

> На форуме СВВАУЛШ записан в составе 21 дивизии 8 ОА ПВО. Но в историческом формуляре 21 дивизии на сайте 8 ОА ПВО таковой не значится.


Да, и кстати, 326 иап никогда не был в составе 21 Д ПВО, в 1960-79 ггг он был в составе. 1 Д ПВО (Севастополь), и в 1979 году был расформирован.

----------


## AndyK

> Да, и кстати, 326 иап никогда не был в составе 21 Д ПВО, в 1960-79 ггг он был в составе. 1 Д ПВО (Севастополь), и в 1979 году был расформирован.


Именно так, и на сайте 8 армии ПВО об этом гооврится  :Smile:  Причем на момент формирования Крымской дивизии ПВО в 1957 г. находился в составе 181 иад, а после расформирования упр-я 181 иад в 1958 г, переподчинен непосредственно командованию Крымской дивизии ПВО и приступил к переучиванию и перевооружению на МиГ-19  (которое выходит по факту не состоялось?)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не было такого полка, Валера.


Павел, может такого полка и не было, но тогда откуда взялся такой номер? Там при музее, где этот Су-9 (ныне №34, быв. №25, с. н.13-49) сейчас находится, есть человек, который за ним, если так можно выразиться, присматривает: делает недостающие лючки,как умеет, из дюраля и т, п. Он и сказал, что это самолет из 136 ИАПа.



> Далеко не все, что пишут в сети, правда.


С этим я и не спорю.
Да я и с тобой, Паша, не спорю. Я просто пытаюсь понять, что да как. Никогда меня номера полков не интересовали, да и сейчас не интересуют. Тут просто случай такой особенный.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, может такого полка и не было, но тогда откуда взялся такой номер? Там при музее, где этот Су-9 (ныне №34, быв. №25, с. н.13-49) сейчас находится, есть человек, который за ним, если так можно выразиться, присматривает: делает недостающие лючки,как умеет, из дюраля и т, п. Он и сказал, что это самолет из 136 ИАПа...


Ответить на вопрос - откуда в И-нете появляется недостоверная информация, довольно затруднительно.
По запросу на "136 иап" выпадают ссылки на сайты СВВАУЛШ и 8 ОА ПВО, а там на выбор:
Либо это "136 иап, в/ч 49241, Кировское, по состоянию на 1970 год на Су-9 в составе 21 Д ПВО", либо ещё круче:
 "136 гв.иап, Кировское, по состоянию на 1991 год, в стадии перевооружения на Су-27"
Комментировать нет смысла, кроме ссылок на формуляр 326 иап, могу сослаться только на опубликованные данные по составу частей ВВС и ПВО СССР по состоянию на 1990 год из приложения к ДОВСЕ, где никакого 136 иап опять таки нет и в помине...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да ладно, Паша, тебе-то я верю. Не было, так не было. Мне, поверь, все равно. Никогда не интересовался номерами полков и не собираюсь. Здесь просто такой частный случай, не более того.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Ответить на вопрос - откуда в И-нете появляется недостоверная информация, довольно затруднительно.
> По запросу на "136 иап" выпадают ссылки на сайты СВВАУЛШ и 8 ОА ПВО, а там на выбор:
> Либо это "136 иап, в/ч 49241, Кировское, по состоянию на 1970 год на Су-9 в составе 21 Д ПВО", либо ещё круче:
>  "136 гв.иап, Кировское, по состоянию на 1991 год, в стадии перевооружения на Су-27"
> Комментировать нет смысла, кроме ссылок на формуляр 326 иап, могу сослаться только на опубликованные данные по составу частей ВВС и ПВО СССР по состоянию на 1990 год из приложения к ДОВСЕ, где никакого 136 иап опять таки нет и в помине...


Одна из самых частых, имхо, причин — публикации по памяти. Затем начинается тиражирование ошибки через форумы и группы в соцсетях, многие "авторы" компиляций не задумываясь, копипастят это к себе в "дзены" и прочие места, где чаще всего постят собранное наспех "на коленке", без погружения в тему и проверки фактов.

Далее. Тут у нас есть пост 2012 г., где его автор пытался выложить таблицу по полкам (Правильное написание полков). Вот там написано 136. Не знаю, его ли это компиляция, на вид мне по ряду признаков напоминает собрание Сергея Дроздова (авиационного историка из Украины), который подобные вещи пытался агрегировать из разных источников. А Сергей много брал именно из воспоминаний на форумах, по его нику aviafan легко всё это найти. И вот на Forumavia в 2009 г. возник (возможно, впервые) этот "136-й" в Кировском возник. Возможно, оттуда идёт ошибка, или ещё раньше (возможно, и не от Дроздова, привёл для примера, я с ним периодически общаюсь, при случае переспрошу).

Ещё вариант: если в таблице Excel написать 135 иап, или 135-й иап, а затем случайно потянуть вниз или вправо (как бы для автозаполнения) — следующая ячейка стирается, и в ней становится 136 или 136-й иап (именно число увеличивается на единицу). Что бы там до этого ни было написано. Не заметил вовремя, нажал "сохранить" — и привет. А когда таблица о трёхстах записях, немудрено потом, когда она публикуется, что "слетевшая" строка так и остаётся в "анналах Сети". Тут, конечно, есть важный момент ответственности автора, который обязан перечитать получившееся, но это уже риторический вопрос относительно интернета ;).
.

----------


## PPV

В данном конкретном случае, мне кажется я все-таки нашёл первоисточник информаци по "136 иап".
В 1998-м, когда я по договорённости с редакцией "АиВ" готовил для них статью про Су-9/11, в ее конце я дал краткое резюме по периоду войсковой эксплуатации самолётов, и там между делом перечислил ряд полков, летавших на этих самолётах, с указанием их номеров. N полка 326 я на тот момент не знал, поэтому написал просто "базировавшийся на АЭ Кировская", но ребята из редакции решили меня дополнить, и со мной окончательную редакцию не согласовывали, как и в некоторых других местах этой статьи (она вышла в N 6 за 1998 год). В результате, в тексте появился этот самый 136-й. Который с тех пор так и бродит по И-нету...

----------


## Fencer

Су-9 - бортовой номер «35», цифры – красные без окантовки, заводской номер 1315390. Корпус естественного цвета металла. Установлен 15 декабря 1981 года в городском парке на бетонных тумбах-подставках под стойки выпущенного шасси как памятник о дислокации и боевом дежурстве авиационного полка летчиков-истребителей Климовичского гарнизона, как памятник землякам, Героям Советского Союза — участникам Великой Отечественной войны. На передней тумбе – доска чёрного камня с текстом: «САМОЛЕТ СУ-9 установлен в честь 28-го истребительного-авиационного полка, дислоцированного в Климовичском районе. Далее следует текст с техническими характеристиками самолета Су-9.» Белорусский авиадневник - Могилевская область

----------


## Fencer

Су-9 - бортовой номер «34» красного цвета без окантовки, заводской номер 1415326. Корпус естественного цвета металла. Установлен на плацу перед зданием бывшего Гарнизонного дома офицеров на постаменте, на пилоне, направленном вверх с убранным шасси. Является памятником лётчикам 28-го истребительного авиационного полка ПВО (в/ч 35468), базировавшегося здесь до 1993 года. Белорусский авиадневник - Могилевская область

----------


## Fencer

Су-9 - заводской номер 1415345, бортового номера не имеет (до 2021 года имел бортовой номер «04» красного цвета с чёрной окантовкой). Корпус серого цвета. Установлен в парке на аллее Славы возле Кургана Славы на постаменте, на пилоне с убранными шасси. 9 мая 2005 года на постаменте была торжественно открыта мемориальная доска с текстом: «В память о подвиге летчика капитана Дашкина Виктора Георгиевича, который 4 июня 1964 года направил потерпевший аварию самолет Су–9 в отработанный карьер и ценой своей жизни спас город. Вечная память герою». 4 июня 2014 года перед постаментом установлена памятная доска, посвященная 50-летию со дня подвига летчика Виктора Дашкина. На ней падающий самолет, портрет героя и текст: «Памятный знак установлен в честь 50-летия подвига летчика капитана Дашкина Виктора Георгиевича, спасшего ценою собственной жизни город Кричев 4 июня 1964 года. Память в сердцах кричевлян будет жить вечно». Белорусский авиадневник - Могилевская область

----------


## PPV

Су-9 N 14-45 эксплуатировался в 415 ИАП (Туношна) и потерпел катастрофу 16.06.1972 г.

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, а мы, вроде, обсуждали с тобой эти машины, я помню, был разговор. Надо как-то узнавать, откуда взяли номер этого Су-9 (14-45)? А вообще такие странности  я уже встречал и ранее. Одна касалась МИГ-21 (ПФ, по-моему), а другая МИГ-25РБШ, который тоже числится в графе К, а самолет с таким же з\н (02050740) стоит в музее в Тарту. Цел-целехонек и даже неплохо выглядит.

----------


## Intruder

Павел! Путанок с зав и бн больше чем достаточно.....  По своему перечню смотрю - машина пришла в ремонт в 1974 году и ушла в начале 1975 года в Домбаровский, а по перечню аварийности катастрофа в красноводске в 1972 ...  Вот так как-то.  По аварийности су-11 у меня вообще темный лес.....

----------


## PPV

У меня таких пересечений по номерам на Су-9 тоже выше крыши...

----------


## PPV

по ЛП на Су-11 такая таблица:
Т-47  № 01-01     К на НАЗ                   31.10.1962  л-и В.М.Андреев 
Т-47  № 03-08/18/19  А на НАЗ             19.03.1963  л-и И.Г.Рябчиков
Т-47  № 01-08     А в ЛИИ                    08.03.1965
Т-47  № 04-22     А в в/ч Хотилово        24.08.1965  л-к Дмитриенко. 
Т-47  № 03-21     А в ЛИИ                    28.09.1965
Т-47  № 04-17     К в в/ч Хотилово        28.01.1966  к-н Нерубенко
Т-47  № 05-11     А в в/ч Ефремово       28.04.1966  к-н С.В.Гаврюшев
Т-47  № 05-08     А в в/ч Ефремово       02.07.1966  к-н Ф.А.Жданов
Т-47  № 04-32     К в в/ч Хотилово        06.05.1968  к-н А.П. Пикулин
Т-47  №             А в в/ч Ефремово        в 1971 г.   к-н Беляев
Т-47  № 03-06     А в в/ч Астрахань       11.01.1973/75
Т-47  № 05-10     К в в/ч Ефремово        09.06.1976  л-т Козак 
Т-47  №              К в в/ч Хотилово        21.01/02.1977  ст.л-т А.Г.Бубнов
Т-47  №              К в в/ч Астрахань       21.01.1977  л-т В.В.Шерстнев
Т-47  № 02-09     К в в/ч Астрахань       20.02.1977
Т-47  №              А в в/ч Хотилово        18.07.1977  л-т Яхно
Т-47  №              К в в/ч Ефремово        в 1978-79

----------


## Intruder

> У меня таких пересечений по номерам на Су-9 тоже выше крыши...


Решил привязку делать к перечню с АРЗ (все-таки "опорный" документ...)

----------


## Intruder

> У меня таких пересечений по номерам на Су-9 тоже выше крыши...


так не порядок-же......  попробую за отправную точку взять выписки из арз. Интересно, что получится?  Должен "мусор" отпасть.....

----------


## FLOGGER

Может ли кто объяснить для чего подрезаны уголки закрылков на Т-3, СУ-9\11?

----------


## PPV

Наверное, для обеспечения зазоров с ТЩ в выпущенном положении?

----------


## Intruder

Абсолютно верно Павел.....!

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное, вы правы. Что-то мне это в голову не приходило.

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще вопрос в тему: на Т-3 стоял мотор АЛ-7Ф, на первых СУ-7 тоже. У них ХЧФ была, как бы, заужена. С установкой на СУ-7 АЛ-7Ф-1 увеличили размер форкамеры и ХЧФ расширили. А вот диаметр реактивного сопла АЛ-7Ф и АЛ-7Ф-1  увеличился или остался прежний?

----------


## Intruder

Flogger
При замене двигателя на Су-9 и Су-7У вроде как удлинительные трубы одинаковые??  Или может быть я ошибаюсь?
PS тяжело напрягать порядком усохшие мозги.....

----------


## FLOGGER

Владимир, на Су-9 и Су-7У стояли, как я понимаю, АЛ-7Ф-1 с расширенной ХЧФ. Меня же интересует сравнение диаметра сопла АЛ-7Ф и АЛ-7Ф-1.

----------


## Intruder

> Владимир, на Су-9 и Су-7У стояли, как я понимаю, АЛ-7Ф-1 с расширенной ХЧФ. Меня же интересует сравнение диаметра сопла АЛ-7Ф и АЛ-7Ф-1.


На серийных Су-9 стоял АЛ-7Ф1-300, с АЛ-7Ф сравнивать не могу-потому что НЕ ЗНАЮ....

----------


## FLOGGER

> потому что НЕ ЗНАЮ....


Это мне понятно, я тоже не знаю. Поэтому и хотел бы получить ответ от тех, кто знает. Ну, а если никто, то, значит так тому и быть. :Frown:

----------


## PPV

> Еще вопрос в тему: на Т-3 стоял мотор АЛ-7Ф, на первых СУ-7 тоже. У них ХЧФ была, как бы, заужена. С установкой на СУ-7 АЛ-7Ф-1 увеличили размер форкамеры и ХЧФ расширили. А вот диаметр реактивного сопла АЛ-7Ф и АЛ-7Ф-1  увеличился или остался прежний?


К сожалению, техописания двигателя АЛ-7Ф у нас не осталось.
Из габаритных размеров есть только такие данные: диаметр 1250 мм, длина 5200 мм

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо. Тогда еще вопрос: мне всегда было интересно, что имеется в виду под понятием "диаметр двигателя"? Ведь двигатель это не прямая труба. На нем установлены разные агрегаты, коробки и пр., которые выходят за пределы диаметра входного отверстия.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, спасибо. Тогда еще вопрос: мне всегда было интересно, что имеется в виду под понятием "диаметр двигателя"? Ведь двигатель это не прямая труба. На нем установлены разные агрегаты, коробки и пр., которые выходят за пределы диаметра входного отверстия.


Это не диаметр входа. Габаритный диаметр это наибольший по длине наружный диаметр двигателя, без учёта установок внешних агрегатов, которые компонуются на КДА. Так примерно...

----------


## Intruder

На КДА монтировали три НП-27 и СГ ( возможно привод СГ был не с КДА). А по диаметру все точно.....  Вспомнил СГ монтировался слева сврху по н.п. на 11 час.

----------


## FLOGGER

> без учёта установок внешних агрегатов, которые компонуются на КДА. Так примерно...


Вот, Паша, спасибо. Вот это меня всегда и интересовало. Т. е., это, все-таки, макс. диаметр самой трубы. Жаль, что нет диаметра створок сопла в крайних их положениях.

----------


## Intruder

> Вот, Паша, спасибо. Вот это меня всегда и интересовало. Т. е., это, все-таки, макс. диаметр самой трубы. Жаль, что нет диаметра створок сопла в крайних их положениях.


А разве удлинительная труба и створки претерпели какое-то изменение?  Диаметр кольца створок ведб не меняется. Меняется только рабочее сечение  сопла.

----------


## FLOGGER

На АЛ-7Ф-1 по сравнению АЛ-7Ф была увеличена форкамера, ее диаметр. Поэтому и "раздулась" ХЧФ. Ведь диаметр фюзеляжа на обрезе увеличился: была "худая" ХЧФ, стала "толстая". Вот меня и заинтересовало, не увеличился ли при этом диаметр сопла, ну или диаметра кольца створок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще один вопрос по книге Гордона. Вот это его утверждение про Т-43-1 с б. н. 22 насколько верно? У меня лично это вызвало полное недоверие. Это вопрос, скорее, к Павлу, но, может, и еще кто в курсе? Откуда у Гордона такие сведения?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Далее самолёт поставили на доработки в лицо Т-5.


Вот и еще один вопрос появился. Это уже точно к Павлу. Я так понимаю, что от Т-3 там осталась только СЧФ ("славная" доработка!): ХЧФ совсем другая, НЧФ - тоже, я думаю до переднего гермошпангоута. А крыло? Хотя нет, крыло не могло остаться прежним, разве что только подрезали под расширенную ХЧФ. Или новое делали? Паша, а нет КБ-шной схемы Т-5?

----------


## PPV

> Еще один вопрос по книге Гордона. Вот это его утверждение про Т-43-1 с б. н. 22 насколько верно? У меня лично это вызвало полное недоверие. Это вопрос, скорее, к Павлу, но, может, и еще кто в курсе? Откуда у Гордона такие сведения?


Фото Т43-1 в КБ я не видел. Какой у него был бортовой, не знаю.
В том, что на представленных фото изображён Т43-1, сильно сомневаюсь.
Т43-1 был сделан на базе первого предсерийного Т-3 (0001), и скорее всего, на нем никогда не было пилонов под ракеты, т.к.его не предполагалось использовать непосредственно в программе ГСИ.
На фото, скорее всего, изображён один из серийных Т-43, использовавшихся в ЛИИ в качестве ЛЛ. 
Таких машин было много, к примеру, самолёт N 03-22. 
Напомню, что в ЛИИ серийные номера самолетов очень часто использовались в бортовых...

----------


## PPV

> Вот и еще один вопрос появился. Это уже точно к Павлу. Я так понимаю, что от Т-3 там осталась только СЧФ ("славная" доработка!): ХЧФ совсем другая, НЧФ - тоже, я думаю до переднего гермошпангоута. А крыло? Хотя нет, крыло не могло остаться прежним, разве что только подрезали под расширенную ХЧФ. Или новое делали? Паша, а нет КБ-шной схемы Т-5?


Схемы Т-5 я не видел. Есть отчёт по ЗЛИ Т-5, в разделе "Объект испытаний" там есть фраза: уменьшилась площадь посадочных закрылков за счёт увеличения ширины фюзеляжа.

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, спасибо большое! Мои предположения подтвердились. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Т-3 ... про этот самолёт доподлинно известно почти все - со времени начала его постройки и до конца лётной биографии.


Павел, а про знаменитый Т-43-1 что известно? Как сложилась его судьба?
P.S.Может, я плохо искал, но ничего про это не нашел.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, а про знаменитый Т-43-1 что известно? Как сложилась его судьба?
> P.S.Может, я плохо искал, но ничего про это не нашел.


Валера, извини, задержался с ответом.
На самом деле сказать почти нечего. Т43-1 находилась на испытаниях в ОКБ вплоть до осени 1962-го, самолет был списан в декабре 1962-го и что с ним было дальше, к сожалению, не знаю ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Павел.

----------


## PPV

60 лет назад, 5 февраля 1962 года вышло постановление правительства, согласно которому был принят на вооружение комплекс перехвата Су-11-8М. Дата довольно примечательная, поскольку на мой взгляд само это событие имело довольно противоречивый характер.
На фото - один из опытных самолетов Т-47, проходивших ГСИ:

----------


## PPV

Разработка Су-11 была задана весной 1958-го, одновременно с Су-9, по сути, как модификация одного и того же исходного базового самолета, носившего на тот момент времени обозначение Т-3. Напомню, что это было время, когда небо над нашей Родиной безнаказанно бороздили вражеские U-2, и Н.С. Хрущев с одной стороны, бурно негодовал по этому поводу, а с другой – занимался сокращением авиационной тематики в угоду «ракетному» направлению работ. В этой ситуации на первый план у военных выступали пожелания войск ПВО, требовавших создания специализированных высотных самолетов-перехватчиков, и именно в этот момент было введено в оборот понятие «авиационных ракетных комплексов перехвата».

----------


## PPV

Первым из них стал Су-9-51. Су-9 создавался как самолет 1-го этапа, как более простой для реализации. На нем ставилась менее мощная РЛС ЦД-30 и ранее уже отработанная система ракетного вооружения с УР «ВВ» типа К-5М с наведением по радиолучу, и это, конечно, сильно ускорило процесс испытаний. Чтобы максимально сократить процесс создания, самолет запустили в серию на заводе № 153 в Новосибирске еще до окончания госиспытаний, а годом позднее к выпуску машины подключили еще и завод № 30 в Москве. В строй первые самолеты пошли летом 1959-го, ГСИ завершили в апреле 1960-го, и осенью того же года комплекс приняли на вооружение. Суммарный серийный выпуск Су-9 (включая Су-9У) на 2-х заводах составил 1064 самолета. Однако спешка, в которой проводились все эти работы вышла для самолета «боком». Начальный период эксплуатации оказался довольно «кровавым», освоение машины в войсках шло на фоне высокой ее аварийности…

----------


## PPV

Су-11 по времени шел вслед за Су-9, и конечно же, во многом уже с учетом тех «шишек», которые успели набить ранее. Принципиальным его отличием от «первопроходца» была установка новой системы вооружения, которая исходно предназначалась для опытного перехватчика ОКБ-115 Як-27К, и включала более мощную РЛС типа «Орел» и более мощные и дальнобойные ракеты «ВВ» типа К-8, оснащенные ГСН 2-х типов: полуактивной радиолокационной и пассивной тепловой. 

В качестве ремарки: Почему эту систему не удалось довести на Як-27К – я не знаю. Кстати, это вопрос вообще очень интересный, разработка первых отечественных УР «ВВ» с системами самонаведения типа К-6, К-7, К-8,  довольно слабо отражена в историографии, за исключением статей Ангельского в журнале "ТиВ" и вспомнить почти нечего…

----------


## PPV

Испытания этой системы вооружения как раз и отняли больше всего времени. Попутно пришлось решать вопросы, связанные с ухудшением ЛТХ базового самолета: из-за установки на самолете более тяжелой и габаритной РЛС и подвески новых ракет снизилась скорость и дальность полета, их пришлось компенсировать установкой более мощного двигателя АЛ-7Ф-2 и увеличением на борту количества топлива. Так или иначе, ГСИ самолета закончили в июне 1961-го, в итоговом акте было отмечено, что по сравнению с Су-9 новый перехватчик имеет явные преимущества за счет расширения диапазона высот, скоростей и ракурсности перехватываемых целей, дальности их обнаружения и захвата, дальности стрельбы и помехозащищенности ракет. Ну и после положенного периода согласований, 5 февраля следующего 1962 года вышло то самое ПСМ, которым самолет был принят на вооружение. Между прочим, одним из пунктов этого постановления были заданы работы по дальнейшей модификации самолета, что привело в конечном счете к появлению на свет Су-15, но это уже совсем другая, отдельная история…

----------


## PPV

А возвращаясь к Су-11, на мой взгляд в его судьбе печальную роль сыграли два основных обстоятельства:
- высокая аварийность его предшественника Су-9,
- Як-28П, с инициативой по ускоренному запуску которого в серию выступил в начале 1961-го командующий авиацией войск ПВО Е.Я. Савицкий.

Свою роль сыграла также катастрофа, случившаяся 31.10.1962-го в Новосибирске на первой серийной машине, в которой погиб летчик-испытатель ГНИКИ В.М. Андреев.
На фоне всех этих событий военные с очень большой опаской и предубеждением относились к Су-11, его серийный выпуск был существенно ограничен (построено 108 самолетов), а период доводки машины уже после ее внедрения в серию растянулся еще на 2 года. Первые серийные машины были переданы в строй только летом 1964-го, ими были вооружены 3 полка перехватчиков. В строю, как и Су-9, Су-11 находились вплоть до 1980 года. …

----------


## PPV

Интересно отметить, что в тот же самый день 5 февраля 1962 года было принято несколько постановлений правительства, и одним из них было ПСМ  о создании будущего МиГ-25 ...

----------


## sovietjet

> А возвращаясь к Су-11, на мой взгляд в его судьбе печальную роль сыграли два основных обстоятельства:
> - высокая аварийность его предшественника Су-9,
> - Як-28П, с инициативой по ускоренному запуску которого в серию выступил в начале 1961-го командующий авиацией войск ПВО Е.Я. Савицкий.
> 
> Свою роль сыграла также катастрофа, случившаяся 31.10.1962-го в Новосибирске на первой серийной машине, в которой погиб летчик-испытатель ГНИКИ В.М. Андреев.
> На фоне всех этих событий военные с очень большой опаской и предубеждением относились к Су-11, его серийный выпуск был существенно ограничен (построено 108 самолетов), а период доводки машины уже после ее внедрения в серию растянулся еще на 2 года. Первые серийные машины были переданы в строй только летом 1964-го, ими были вооружены 3 полка перехватчиков. В строю, как и Су-9, Су-11 находились вплоть до 1980 года. …


Какие 3 полка имели Су-11?

----------


## PPV

Потрудитесь пролистать несколько страниц назад, пост N 611

----------


## FLOGGER

> Интересно отметить, что в тот же самый день 5 февраля 1962 года было принято несколько постановлений правительства, и одним из них было ПСМ  о создании будущего МиГ-25 ...


Ну вот, где ж ты раньше был? :Confused:  А теперь придется совмещать ПСМ по 25-му с Днем Гражданской Авиации. :Smile:

----------


## Intruder

На "одноклассниках" нашел вот это фото с Дэпилса... Су-9

----------


## PPV

Штамп и кусок чертежа приборной доски Су-9 несбывшейся 16-й серии:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Штамп и кусок чертежа приборной доски Су-9 несбывшейся 16-й серии:


Целиком бы отсканировать в хорошем разрешении!

----------


## PPV

В архиве НАЗ хранятся чертежи большинства машин, запускавшихся там в производство.
А вот архива завода "ЗнамяТруда" больше нет. 
Однако благодаря помощи коллег с фирмы Микояна, удалось вывезти оттуда полный комплект КД на Су-9 и Су-9У.

----------


## PPV

"Универсальная лестница для входа в кабину" Су-9, внедрена для машин с 11-й серии.

----------


## Intruder

> "Универсальная лестница для входа в кабину" Су-9, внедрена для машин с 11-й серии.
> 
> Вложение 109863


Павел1 Может лучше выложить все СНО? ШУТКА....  Конечно-же стремянка нужна, но тогда нужна и колодка.....

----------


## PPV

Просмотрел за последний месяц большую часть КД по Су-9 в архиве НАЗ.
Судя по датам, проставленным в поле чертежей, первичный запуск КД по Т-3 на заводе прошёл в период с начала и примерно по 3-й квартал 1956 года, осуществлялся он на базе чертежей ОКБ по исходному самолёту Т-3, и эта машина получила заводской шифр "Изд. 27". И хотя в поле чертежей серия внедрения была проставлена  как Т1, но по факту эти чертежи использовались только для постройки 3 "дополнительных" опытных машин, которые на заводе стали "предсерийными", и были переданы ОКБ для "расширения фронта испытаний". Т.о. прояснилась компоновка этих машин, по крайней мере в том виде, в каком они ушли с завода. Получается, что конструктивно они должны были полностью соответствовать исходному опытному Т-3. Речь о самолётах с N 0001, 0002 и 0003, которые использовались в дальнейшем для доработок в Т43-1, ПТ-95 и Т-39 соответственно.
Но все это было только началом дальнейшего длительного пути Т-3 в реальную серию ...

----------


## PPV

Еще один интересный момент:  все это проходило на фоне серийного выпуска на НАЗ "изд. 26" = МиГ-19С. Каковых в 1956 - 58 гг. было построено 287 + 283 + 175 шт.  Более того, параллельно с запуском в производство на НАЗ Т-3 в 1956 г. начался запуск на заводе КД на новую модификацию МиГ-19 - СМ-50, которая получила заводское обозначение "изд. 32". Однако в дальнейшем эту работу с Новосибирского завода сняли.
Документация по "изд. 32" тоже осталась на НАЗ, а вот по другому самолёту - П-1, КД на который также запускалась в производство в Новосибирске, документации тут нет. Случайно, в папке с документацией по Су-9 нашёл только 1 такой документ, подтверждающий что было здесь все-таки такое "изд. 28"...

----------


## Transit

Такой уже был? Н. Тагил

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, этих фото не было. 07-15?

----------


## PPV

За нынешними событиями почти незамеченной прошла дата 60-летия Карибского кризиса. А ведь 27-28 октября 1962 года был самый пик событий тех дней. И в истории нашего самолёта она также нашла своё отражение: в интервале с 11/12 сентября по 21/22 ноября 1962 года все полки ПВО были переведены в наивысшую боевую готовность. В строевых полках, освоивших Су-9, на БД постоянно находилось по 10 экипажей днём и по 6 ночью...

----------


## Mig

> За нынешними событиями почти незамеченной прошла дата 60-летия Карибского кризиса. А ведь 27-28 октября 1962 года был самый пик событий тех дней. И в истории нашего самолёта она также нашла своё отражение: в интервале с 11/12 сентября по 21/22 ноября 1962 года все полки ПВО были переведены в наивысшую боевую готовность. В строевых полках, освоивших Су-9, на БД постоянно находилось по 10 экипажей днём и по 6 ночью...


Да-да! Были события! Почему-то история имеет привычку повторяться...
Как раз о тех днях:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/holod...-1962-1963-gg/

----------


## Panda-9

> За нынешними событиями почти незамеченной прошла дата 60-летия Карибского кризиса.


В телепередачах, где о политике, очень много о ней (о 60-летней дате) говорилось. В том числе в привязке к актуальности.

----------

